# So what's all this hubbub about FurNation?



## BishyT (Dec 8, 2009)

I hope I don't get banned for this, I don't even know what FurNation is (well, of course I assume it's another website but i'd never even heard of this site until now). I'm genuinely clueless about the whole thing.

Some people are bitching on Twitter because apparently FA did something mean to FurNation. Anyone know what's going on and why people are saying this?


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh man

You are gonna get so banned for this


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

This. Read and learn about the accusations that have no proof.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol... Just... lol.
Just kick back and relax, and watch them throw out the accusation.

Until they show legitimate proof it's a cool story...bro.


----------



## BishyT (Dec 8, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh man
> 
> You are gonna get so banned for this



I hope not. Like I said, i'd never even heard of the site until today because the FA Twitter is responding to the bitching.


----------



## Equium (Dec 8, 2009)

I haven't seen this much butthurt since I watched that porno.

Shake paws and play nice, the both of you.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2009)

What's funny is that he says he will not say the source of his accusations, and he says "Checking with our ISP." .... rite, lol.

Guise, this is just a bunch of bullshit. We have better things to do than to pay attention to FN. Like...tweet on twitter. Because holy shit this bitch is addicting to use.


Also, disregard that, he's from TN. We get a lot of idiots here... a lot.


----------



## Petrock (Dec 8, 2009)

Didn't ANOTHER website make similar claims like...a year ago, and close down? What's it with small furry websites and hating the large furry website? It's like it suddenly became another example of "RAWR, WE HATE YOU BECAUSE YOU ARE BIGGER THAN US".

They should be happy FA has been down for a week, it increased their traffic.

Instead, they're butthurt over something they can't prove.

Silly peoples.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh now he's QQing about the fact that Furnation may close and that if FA is the only site left, the fandom will lose.

All I can say about that is, cry less, and get a new donation site to deal with it. God, he should stop being such a little crybaby.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 8, 2009)

lol what the fuck?


----------



## net-cat (Dec 8, 2009)

http://furnation.com/index.php?showtopic=78088

For the record, we had nothing to do with FurNation's PayPal account being closed.


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

BishyT said:


> I hope not. Like I said, i'd never even heard of the site until today because the FA Twitter is responding to the bitching.



Might as well start making your alt account through a proxy now man


----------



## Kelpie (Dec 8, 2009)

Furries and their drama.


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

WTF is this BS? I've read some of FN post... I don't have much to say without ranting. Al I'm going to say is this: cry more, I want drama!


----------



## Blimfenheugen (Dec 8, 2009)

It's about COWARDICE, evidently.  Fur Affinity is AFRAID of the fur nation and has resorted to SKULDUGGERY.  This is the conflict that will define a generation.  It feared its users would DEFECT to the fur nation and post the exact same pictures they have on their deviant art, furocity and livejournal pages.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 8, 2009)

The accusation doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  They seem to think that because FA was down, one of the admins got PayPal to cut off FurNation's account in order to stop their flow of donations, thus shutting down the site, which would then get people not to 'flee to a better community' .  It sounds legit, until you look at the timescales involved; FA had an outage predicted to last about a week, whereas it will take until January for FN to go down without donations.  So FN would still be up during the outage, and for a month thereafter.
As it stands, all this announcement is going to do is get people to flee from FN because they think it's going to go down in January.  So I'm sensing a bit of a panic reaction on FN's part, which is probably where the accusations are stemming from.
That's my analysis of the situation, anyway.  We should all send checks to FN to keep it alive.


----------



## Freehaven (Dec 8, 2009)

Short version: FurNation is blaming FA for losing PayPal without proof. FurNation is run by a fucking imbecile who's trying to fleece the userbase to keep the site on life support for another few months instead of letting it die like it should have done a year ago.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Blimfenheugen said:


> It's about COWARDICE, evidently. Fur Affinity is AFRAID of the fur nation and has resorted to SKULDUGGERY. This is the conflict that will define a generation. It feared its users would DEFECT to the fur nation and post the exact same pictures they have on their deviant art, furocity and livejournal pages.


If they really think that, then they must have some major paranoia. Does anybody here even give a damn about that site? I surely don't. I was on it for a week and left.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

FN staff are trying to blame someone else for their own problems. Typical furry things. Move on. 
--

Wooo, FA forums are up... *pokes them*


----------



## Freehaven (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> If they really think that, then they must have some major paranoia. Does anybody here even give a damn about that site? I surely don't. I was on it for a week and left.



I don't think anyone really cares about FurNation any more except for the few people who still use it for whatever reason, and this is an attempt to raise unfounded ire at FA to try and turn people against the site, not realizing that people might go to another artdump site instead of FurNation.  Idiots.

Also, "This is the conflict that will define a generation" is one of the most laughable things I've ever read.


----------



## JAH2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

i dont get this i was reading there thread about it on FN.  i read threw two pages of it, and all but 8-10 of the post were asking for proof form FN, i hit refresh and to my suprise they had locked the thread and deleted all but those 8-10 posts.... what dose that say about them?


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was feeling like something like this was going to be happening soon. Though I'm just loving the drama. Plus I though FN was going to close down anyway during this year cause they couldn't keep it up? Take it they actually got saved then. Plus I bet it's some disgruntled FN user that got banned that told Paypal about what FN was doing, so that FN would get their paypal account banned, since this so called "informent" that the owner of FN is keeping a secret, due to protecting a so called "friend". In a court of law. This so called "informant" would be called to the stand, so I just think it's just a smear campain to ruin FA, like people have tried in the past to do, so I hear.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 8, 2009)

Ever seen the newsletter FN sends out to its users? They've been whining about shutting down due to lack of funds ever since I created an account there.

They'll either find another means of obtaining donations, shut down for real, or sell ad-space like the millions of other sites (including us) do.

Edit:
I was actually wondering where I could donate to FA just cause I love it so much. I didn't know we lost the Donations account a while back (must've been long before I joined FA).


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

JAH2000 said:


> i dont get this i was reading there thread about it on FN.  i read threw two pages of it, and all but 8-10 of the post were asking for proof form FN, i hit refresh and to my suprise they had locked the thread and deleted all but those 8-10 posts.... what dose that say about them?



That's the "HIDE AND AND NO ONE WILL KNOW" proof.


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

I want to ask this: who want to make an ED page about this? I'm sure as hell everyone want to read up about how an site is going down and bitching about it. Anyway, I think its funny as hell they deleted post asking for poof. How sad.


----------



## DuncanFox (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> Plus I though FN was going to close down anyway during this year cause they couldn't keep it up? Take it they actually got saved then.



I'd need all four paws to count the number of times FurNation has gone through the "We have no money we're gonna close =( / Yay we're saved!" cycle.  I'm surprised anyone believes them anymore.

This latest post is nothing but an attention-whoring money grab.  PayPal shut down their account because it violated PayPal's terms of service.  Whether an FA mod reported it or not is actually pretty irrelevant because of that.  But what possible motive could there be?  What would Dragoneer or FA gain by doing so?  Absolutely nothing.  And frankly, I don't believe Dragoneer is that petty a person.

And to the person who said we should all donate to Furnation...no.  Fuck 'em.  Making wild accusations with no proof is not something to be rewarded.  Let them die their quiet death.


----------



## Equium (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh the whole message has been removed from the front page. The internet penny has dropped.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Ever seen the newsletter FN sends out to its users? They've been whining about shutting down due to lack of funds ever since I created an account there.
> 
> They'll either find another means of obtaining donations, shut down for real, or sell ad-space like the millions of other sites (including us) do.



Not really, since I'm not on FN. X3 I did read like people's journals on FA during the time when FN was going to shut down, due to lack of funding. Then I went to FN and read the front page and read them saying that they're going to be shutting down to lack of funding. Though that's what happens when you run so many sims on Second Life at so many Lindens for each sim as I read on someone journal and on the FM home page. SO I'm thinking that people donated a lot of money to the site to keep it up.


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> That's the "HIDE AND AND NO ONE WILL KNOW" proof.



Maybe someone was a good little drama-seeker and got caps


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

yoshi000 said:


> I want to ask this: who want to make an ED page about this? I'm sure as hell everyone want to read up about how an site is going down and bitching about it. Anyway, I think its funny as hell they deleted post asking for poof. How sad.


Their so called "Senate" is looking in on it. I wouldn't mind if they were deleting posts that were flaming, but to delete posts that had to do with the Original Topic and weren't flaming? That's just bizarre, weird, and an example of a bad admin.


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright... First, that is complete bullshit. o_o No proof, no credibility as far as I'm concerned.

Second, I thought Nexxus sold FN. Why's he still posting there?? What a goddamn flake. >_< He's run out of every other excuse why he can't afford the server fees for the site for the month, so he's gonna blame FA shutting down their PayPal account, now?

Wow... Just, wow.


----------



## JAH2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> That's the "HIDE AND AND NO ONE WILL KNOW" proof.


 
maybe it could be "make it look like no one is challenging us, so it must be true" ploy


----------



## bobby123 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think it's appropriate to point blame publicly, so I'm guessing that the people at furnation are butthurt as their website is a relic from the 90s with a poor user interface and lack of content?

Screw them pointing the finger and then not giving any real evidence.


----------



## Freehaven (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks as if the accusation of FA taking down their PayPal is gone.

Maybe they're not *complete* idiots over there after all.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh and Furnation deletes everything. 

I so believe them now.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 8, 2009)

Freehaven said:


> Looks as if the accusation of FA taking down their PayPal is gone.
> 
> Maybe they're not *complete* idiots over there after all.


Shame they can't delete the contents of people's browser caches, isn't it. 

(Yes, I have a copy. No, I won't be posting it unless I'm given a good reason to.)


----------



## JAH2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL i just love the the thread they left in its place


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

-nods- Looks like they're just blowing hot air up the users of FN's butts. Kinda like poking the bee's nest with a stick to get the FN user's riled up. Still what's done is done and people on FA are just going to laugh at FN for this.


----------



## Stormrunner (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah FA is SO worried it will lose its user base that it even recommended other sites to browse while FA was down.

....I'm with others when I thought FN had went down years ago...they had all kinds of stuff posted on Second Life that the server would be down due to lack of funds.  *shrugs* Didn't bother me (not that I was on SL much its fun on occassion though ).


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Shame they can't delete the contents of people's browser caches, isn't it.
> 
> (Yes, I have a copy. No, I won't be posting it unless I'm given a good reason to.)



You should host it somewhere and send me the link. I am editing their ED to add this wonderful piece of drama, hahaha.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

JAH2000 said:


> LOL i just love the the thread they left in its place


Yeah, talk about a pimp slap.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 8, 2009)

DuncanFox said:
			
		

> And to the person who said we should all donate to Furnation...no. Fuck 'em. Making wild accusations with no proof is not something to be rewarded. Let them die their quiet death.


I wasn't serious.  Of course, it would be hilarious if word got out that a bunch of FA users donated mass quantities of money to save FurNation.  Hilarious, ironic, and a bunch of other things.


----------



## JAH2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> people on FA are just going to laugh at FN for this.



^^ im already laughing


----------



## DuncanFox (Dec 8, 2009)

net-cat said:


> (Yes, I have a copy. No, I won't be posting it unless I'm given a good reason to.)



Oooh, can I? 

Didn't get to save it myself, but this came from a friend-of-a-friend...


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

JAH2000 said:


> ^^ im already laughing



Oh I am to. X3


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2009)

Blimfenheugen said:


> I'm telling a cool story.



Best ever, bro.


Yeah this is the typical drama thread. He deleted all the posts. Let's go back to twitter, guise.


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> People on FA are just going to laugh at FN for this.



I'm sure as hell am. And I can't wait to see an ED page about this soon.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

yoshi000 said:


> I'm sure as hell am. And I can't wait to see an ED page about this soon.



I can't wait to see it either. ^^ I wonder if it's going to be added to their ED page or if it's going to be another new page?


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, lo and behold, the thread is back with supposed "proof" that Dragoneer was involved.

http://furnation.com/index.php?showtopic=78088&pid=219247&st=0&#entry219247

I still don't think that's "proof" that Dragoneer did anything about it.  For all he knows, it could've been some random person acting like they were on Staff to try and get them shut down.


----------



## Furlock (Dec 8, 2009)

It wouldn't surprise me if either claim was true, or false, honestly.  Furries and drama, peanut butter and jelly, etc.


----------



## BishyT (Dec 8, 2009)

They may have deleted the message from the front page, but it's still right there on the forums.

http://furnation.com/index.php?showtopic=78088

Originally this topic had a whole bunch of guys from FA rightfully questioning him for not posting proof, but they've now all been deleted with a simple "STFU" retort.

Skye Menjou: "Kids, you have much to learn about the actions of FA in the past.
I have been around long enough to know everything."

So apparently people from FA aren't allowed to have opinions over there, unless you want them to be deleted.

Oh, and i've already mentioned this briefly over in the furfaggotry section of the ED forums, so i'm sure some skilled article editor will pick up on it soon.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2009)

> I have been asked for proof on this issue.  Here is the proof: words.


Not accepted, brah.


Also... figures. It's a social stunt. FA went down so they HAD to have something desperate going on, right? Yeah...he points at money trouble despite the fact that it was literally a colo's fault.
So it MUST have been FA doing this!
Social engineering failure.


All I am seeing over there is just word of mouth--zero credibility for proof.


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Kind of an update, the OP on FN said he have "poof". And I use the the poof weakly cuz he/she said nothing new. That is all.


----------



## Furlock (Dec 8, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> Not accepted, brah.


Precisely.  Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## JAH2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

hmmmm i see a lot of hot air but no proof


----------



## Blimfenheugen (Dec 8, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> Best ever, bro.



You are not worthy of being my bro, pal!


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't believe this proof as to me it's not proof. He should out his so called "informent" and let them tell the tale or whatever they heard or saw.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2009)

Blimfenheugen said:


> You are not worthy of being my bro, pal!



Not even your buddy, guy?


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Simple:

It's the "We got caught red-handed doing something we weren't supposed to be doing, so we're going to point the finger at something more popular than us to put all of the blame on them!" defense.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, does anybody know what part of the PayPal user agreement they violated? Same goes for FA. Why did Paypal pull FA's donations account?

edit:
sry if this is off-topic. (PM me plz.)

edit2x:
or post it here for everyone.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> Well, lo and behold, the thread is back with supposed "proof" that Dragoneer was involved.
> 
> http://furnation.com/index.php?showtopic=78088&pid=219247&st=0&#entry219247
> 
> I still don't think that's "proof" that Dragoneer did anything about it. For all he knows, it could've been some random person acting like they were on Staff to try and get them shut down.


That wasn't real proof. It's his words. We can't trust the words of one person. If he gave us visual proof, I could possibly believe him. But he hasn't, so I don't believe him.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Dec 8, 2009)

I demand real proof from FN. If they want to say FA did something show me the money. Don't hide behind every thing.


----------



## Furlock (Dec 8, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anybody know what part of the PayPal user agreement they violated? Same goes for FA. Why did Paypal pull FA's donations account?



Aye, I'd like to know, as well.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> I can't wait to see it either. ^^ I wonder if it's going to be added to their ED page or if it's going to be another new page?




Done and done. =3 You're welcome.

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/FurNation#Nexxus_Proves_Himself_a_Petty_Troll.2FThe_Furnation_Paypal_is_down.21

*Nexxus Proves Himself a Petty Troll/The Furnation Paypal is down!*

 On Tuesday, December 8th 2009 FurNation's Paypal account was revoked for violating the 'Terms of Use' of Paypal's donation feature (due to the massive quantities of pornographic material on their website). In response to this, Nexxus decided to blame a fellow furry (and website owner of FurAffinity, a competitor website) Dragoneer. He stated that Dragoneer had 'alerted Paypal and flagged FurNation for violation' with no solid proof other than "A friend of mine said so." But of course, he was not about to reveal the name of that said friend, leading many to wonder about the validity of his statement. Of course, even if Dragoneer HAD done such a thing, Paypal would most likely not close a donation account until it was investigated first nor would it refuse to re-open it after it was investigated and found to not be in violation, which it of course was. 

After much ranting about how much he dislikes Dragoneer and spewing jealousies of FurAffinity's success, he cries out for help, begging the members of his site for money yet again 'to save FurNation', using this as his stance that he is just a victim and needs money to get back on his feet. If he can't get enough donations, he says he will shut down FurNation. 

After the 'rant/blame game' post, many members FurAffinity were informed of the misleading and drama-filled update and went to post their own thoughts on his baseless blame. Of course the first few posts were in full support of FurNation and went along blindly to his accusations, but then posts began popping up supporting FurAffinity and calling out Nexxus on his lack of proof and immature way of handling things. Some members of FurAffinity signed up JUST so they could post a reply. It wasn't long before those replies were deleted. Every single one of them had been picked out individually and removed, the topic closed, leaving only the posts supporting 'how wonderful' FurNation was and 'how they had been wronged by FurAffinity' doing nothing but proving even more how pathetic they are. Congratulations Nexxus, you win the FAIL OF THE DAY for December 8th. 
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6578/furnationarewhinybitche.png


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anybody know what part of the PayPal user agreement they violated? Same goes for FA. Why did Paypal pull FA's donations account?
> 
> edit:
> sry if this is off-topic. (PM me plz.)
> ...



With paypal. You're not supposed to use your paypal account for adult things like porn. If you're found out to be doing this. Then your account gets locked and you get banned immeditaly.


----------



## Furlock (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Done and done. =3 You're welcome.
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/FurNation#The_FurNation_Website
> 
> ...


Once again, ED saves the day with it's righteous accuracy.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Damaratus (Dec 8, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anybody know what part of the PayPal user agreement they violated? Same goes for FA. Why did Paypal pull FA's donations account?
> 
> edit:
> sry if this is off-topic. (PM me plz.)
> ...



Paypal has issue with anything involving adult content.  Any website that happens to host adult material and tries to use Paypal will inevitably be in danger of losing use of Paypal.  



			
				Paypal Acceptable Use Policy said:
			
		

> You may not use the PayPal service for activities that:
> 
> 
> violate any law, statute, ordinance or regulation
> relate to sales of (a) narcotics, steroids, certain controlled substances or other products that present a risk to consumer safety, (b) drug paraphernalia, (c) items that encourage, promote, facilitate or instruct others to engage in illegal activity, (d) items that promote hate, violence, racial intolerance, or the financial exploitation of a crime, (e) items that are considered obscene, (f) items that infringe or violate any copyright, trademark, right of publicity or privacy or any other proprietary right under the laws of any jurisdiction, *(g) certain sexually oriented materials or services*, or (h) ammunition, firearms, or certain firearm parts or accessories, or (i) ,certain weapons or knives regulated under applicable law.




It doesn't even have to be websites as some artists have also lost their accounts or been fined because the transaction involved something adult.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Furlock said:


> Once again, ED saves the day with it's righteous accuracy.  Thanks for the link!



Lol, edited and made it myself, thank you. :-D


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2009)

Teee-heee!


----------



## Blue2k (Dec 8, 2009)

We did this? o.o ...we must be big meanies to do something like this to FN...how dare we...poor FN never saw it coming T_T

I mean really...let's just whine and bitch about it when FN was doing something illegal...how dare we take their illegal transactions away from them..


----------



## DuncanFox (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, in less than half an hour my screenshot made it to ED.  That's why I was careful to anonymize it before posting it!

Looks like the Furnation mods have posted "proof" now too...and it's just more baseless claims.  "Someone told me they were FA staff and you should believe me because I said so!"


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> Wow, in less than half an hour my screenshot made it to ED.  That's why I was careful to anonymize it before posting it!
> 
> Looks like the Furnation mods have posted "proof" now too...and it's just more baseless claims.  "Someone told me they were FA staff and you should believe me because I said so!"



I saw your link in this topic and used it. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you ED, you save my day.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> With paypal. You're not supposed to use your paypal account for adult things like porn. If you're found out to be doing this. Then your account gets locked and you get banned immeditaly.


 
So is that what ours was closed for too? Doesn't make much sense considering we weren't forcing people to pay money for the porn. I can understand FN going down because they relied on those funds to keep the site up, but FA's donation button was for just that, "Donations".

ninja'd:
OIC


----------



## Furlock (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Lol, edited and made it myself, thank you. :-D


I'd say chalk up an epic win for you, good sir.


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Heh, I'm not sure how registration was before, but if it was changed, they made it so all accounts made have to be approved by an administrator now.

Was going to post the ED link in the thread with the following text, "Congratulations!  How do you feel?"  However, the registration being like that kinda...makes it difficult to do.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> Wow, in less than half an hour my screenshot made it to ED.  That's why I was careful to anonymize it before posting it!
> 
> Looks like the Furnation mods have posted "proof" now too...and it's just more baseless claims.  "Someone told me they were FA staff and you should believe me because I said so!"



This is what makes this whole situation laughable. XD


----------



## yak (Dec 8, 2009)

Just for the record, for as long as I have been with FA we have never given too much of a concern about the rise in popularity of other websites, especially at times when we were down. We had more pressing matters to be concerned with at those times, like trying to get back up as soon as possible.

Usually I would try to dig deeper into the issue, giving it the benefit of the doubt of actually being legit - but I find the claimed reason of our supposed action so ridiculous that I am not even going to bother.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> Oh now he's QQing about the fact that Furnation may close and that if FA is the only site left, the fandom will lose.
> 
> All I can say about that is, cry less, and get a new donation site to deal with it. God, he should stop being such a little crybaby.



there are and there will always be smaller alternatives.. like yiffstar (soon to be sofurry.com ), furrocity..etc..

that "the fandom will lose" is some of the biggest most crybabydramaqueen remarks ever..




RyuDragnier said:


> Their so called "Senate" is looking in on it. I wouldn't mind if they were deleting posts that were flaming, but to delete posts that had to do with the Original Topic and weren't flaming? That's just bizarre, weird, and an example of a bad admin.



as far I know, the acussations are again up, so I suspect theres some sort of trouble  or rift between the "senators"  lmao, also wtf with them deleting any negative post in their forums? a few people asked for proof and 15 mins later, poof, they're gone with some "senator" claiming how much "he knows" about FA's "past actions"
because you know.. Alkora's or Arcturus's FA is totally dragonner's FA!...


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Furlock said:


> I'd say chalk up an epic win for you, good sir.



~Woot Woot!~

Vitai Slade: 1
FurNation: 0


----------



## JAH2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

xcliber said:


> So is that what ours was closed for too? Doesn't make much sense considering we weren't forcing people to pay money for the porn.



yeah thats why, and its the fact that the site was hosting porn and receiving money threw paypal regardless of being made to pay or donations


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Dec 8, 2009)

and there's always fchan which no one ever mentions. Its a smaller one though really an image board.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> Heh, I'm not sure how registration was before, but if it was changed, they made it so all accounts made have to be approved by an administrator now.
> 
> Was going to post the ED link in the thread with the following text, "Congratulations!  How do you feel?"  However, the registration being like that kinda...makes it difficult to do.



No, I was one of those that registered and posted right away on the topic. FurNation just changed that. Don't worry, I'll post the link for you.


----------



## TastesLikeGreen (Dec 8, 2009)

I think this is the best summary of the situation.
http://twitter.com/LEO_Hunter2438


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

cesarin said:


> there are and there will always be smaller alternatives.. like yiffstar (soon to be sofurry.com ), furrocity..etc..
> 
> that "the fandom will lose" is some of the biggest most crybabydramaqueen remarks ever..


That's what makes that remark even more ridiculous and laughable. I'm betting the "Senate" of FN will probably get rid of him just to get rid of the drama. I know I would.


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

yak said:


> Just for the record, for as long as I have been with FA we have never given too much of a concern about the rise in popularity of other websites, especially at times when we were down. We had more pressing matters to be concerned with at those times, like trying to get back up as soon as possible.
> 
> Usually I would try to dig deeper into the issue, giving it the benefit of the doubt of actually being legit - but I find the claimed reason of our supposed action so ridiculous that I am not even going to bother.




Kick your feet up Yak, have an glass or four. Take this time to have some fun, all work and no play make Jack an dull boy.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

xcliber said:


> So is that what ours was closed for too? Doesn't make much sense considering we weren't forcing people to pay money for the porn. I can understand FN going down because they relied on those funds to keep the site up, but FA's donation button was for just that, "Donations".
> 
> ninja'd:
> OIC



Doesn't matter. I will refer you to Damaratus's comment in this thread.



			
				damaratus said:
			
		

> Paypal has issue with anything involving adult content. Any website that happens to host adult material and tries to use Paypal will inevitably be in danger of losing use of Paypal.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## Blue2k (Dec 8, 2009)

This is pathetic...I bet this will be as unnecessarily drawn out as Michael Jackson's death.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 8, 2009)

JAH2000 said:


> yeah thats why, and its the fact that the site was hosting porn and receiving money threw paypal regardless of being made to pay or donations



they sold comics as well.
dont forget the "furnation magazines"
that could be pushed paypal to pull the plug faster..


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> This is pathetic...I bet this will be as unnecessarily drawn out as Michael Jackson's death.


If the guy is kicked by the "Senate" or resigns from his power and leaves FN, it won't be.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

I think quite a large group of people Got. Fucking. Owned.
Of course, _anyone_ can say they're FA and submit a report.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 8, 2009)

And the furry world returns, now with 15% more drama!

Furry politics can be fascinating. But yeah.. pics or didn't happen? Not that I'd really care anyway.

Stupid question, more of an observation: How is the blame of FurNation's breaking PayPal's terms of service being shifted to FurAffinity?

Ah.. there just isn't enough popcorn in the world.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 8, 2009)

Seriously, I'll bet anything that there is some furry hating SOB out there right now, laughing his ass off at the the entire Fandom because he claimed to be FA when he contacted Paypal to get Furnation's account pulled. That's my theory anyway. 

Why? Becuase there are people out there that hate Furries enough to do it


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, he still seems bent on believing FA had a part in his PayPal being closed, even though he openly admits he knew the risks.

Still no visual proof, though.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

This is funny:



> How about this: The account was my BUSINESS commercial account, not a personal account. Yes, I very well checked into all this before I posted. I am dam mad that I lost the ability to use Paypal, and I have NEVER responded before when FA accused me or FN of doing anything against the fandom.
> 
> But this time, NO WAY will I stay quiet about this. The directors on FN and the people who are our members need to know this. I will NOT personally atack FA, nor take any action other than to post the facts as I know them to be.
> 
> End of discussion.


 
He's such a drama whore.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Seriously, I'll bet anything that there is some furry hating SOB out there right now, laughing his ass off at the the entire Fandom because he claimed to be FA when he contacted Paypal to get Furnation's account pulled. That's my theory anyway.
> 
> Why? Because there are people out there that will do that.


Yes, and there are those who'll do worse. Like breaking fiber optical stuff in internet providers.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 8, 2009)

Blimfenheugen said:


> It's about COWARDICE, evidently.  Fur Affinity is AFRAID of the fur nation and has resorted to SKULDUGGERY.  This is the conflict that will define a generation.  It feared its users would DEFECT to the fur nation and post the exact same pictures they have on their deviant art, furocity and livejournal pages.


I'll blunt: if I were concerned of users going to any site, it would NOT be FurNation. The only site to get that credit would be Furocity. And even then, I know Gavin, Furocity's owner, he's a good guy, so...

Yeah. Straight from my mouth.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Dec 8, 2009)

yak said:


> Usually I would try to dig deeper into the issue, giving it the benefit of the doubt of actually being legit - but I find the claimed reason of our supposed action so ridiculous that I am not even going to bother.



Yeah, that's pretty much it. Thread's done for me.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL Furnation, what a bunch of whiny little bitches without an ounce of credible sources! They can take this and stuff it so deep up their asses it will hurt their reputation for years to come.


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Whoever Zachski is earned himself bonus points for calling out the site admin on breaking his own rules.

Even though he probably doesn't care, if the admin doesn't follow the rules they set out (even though the main admin can do anything they want), it makes them look bad.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> This is funny:
> 
> 
> 
> He's such a drama whore.



how the hell that is NOT AN ATTACK on FA?
roflmao...
this guy is a complete retard.. and more to have his "business comercial" account tied to a furry porn site.


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

We're trying to find out how FN's paypal have to do with FA from the OP from FN. And we're only getting hot air.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I'll blunt: if I were concerned of users going to any site, it would NOT be FurNation. The only site to get that credit would be Furocity. And even then, I know Gavin, Furocity's owner, he's a good guy, so...
> 
> Yeah. Straight from my mouth.


Yeah, I've been to FurNation before I came to FA. I was not impressed by it.



Zakassis said:


> Whoever Zachski is earned himself bonus points for calling out the site admin on breaking his own rules.
> 
> Even though he probably doesn't care, if the admin doesn't follow the rules they set out (even though the main admin can do anything they want), it makes them look bad.


He deserves an award for that move.


----------



## Girla PurpleHeart (Dec 8, 2009)

Jeez, what is with these damn people? I mean, I never been or join that site before, but this person really needs to get a grip. First of all, they're other paysites from Paypal to donate. If you guys(FN) don't like the way what FA was doing, don't blame on them, BLAME IT ON YOURSELVES!!

Also, glad this site's back up! ^^ And I also lol'd at the ED article. =)


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Girla PurpleHeart said:


> Jeez, what is with these damn people? I mean, I never been or join that site before, but this person really needs to get a grip. First of all, they're other paysites from Paypal to donate. If you guys(FN) don't like the way what FA was doing, don't blame on them, BLAME IT ON YOURSELVES!!
> 
> Also, glad this site's back up! ^^ And I also lol'd at the ED article. =)


They're working on getting FA completely online.


----------



## draigfaol (Dec 8, 2009)

You know, this whole thing is kinda looking like the weather outside my window. A complete sh*tstorm that's going to linger for a very long time before it gets any better.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

It's funny because it's FurNation.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> It's funny because it's FurNation.


Very much this. Everything else would seem rather typical.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> It's funny because it's FurNation.



More of this.


----------



## Fusion (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh god.  HOW I LOL'D.


----------



## Volsar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey. I got a source inside of FurNation... and he told me for a doller, you can take any of the admins, and analy fuck them.

Now i dont know if this is true. Its just what an source told me, and i would not like to lose a friend over this so i cannot say who.


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

I REALLY used to take that site seriously. Even after everyone else didn't. :\ 'Course, I had a site there before they'd broken the 1000 artist mark. So, you can guess how old I am in this fandom. >_<

STILL... I just SAW Nexxus 3 weeks ago at MFF. He and I were on pretty good standing, too. I have no real problems with him personally. But, I'm definitely calling him out on this.

Not cool.


----------



## DJ Pirtu (Dec 8, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know, I should be reading for my tomorrow's test, but I'm having too much fun with this thing.

Wish I had popcorn.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

DJ Pirtu said:


> Just wanted to let you know, I should be reading for my tomorrow's test, but I'm having too much fun with this thing.
> 
> Wish I had popcorn.



Yea...I was getting quite bored with everything today until this happened. Really got the juices flowing. I live for shit like this, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Volsar said:


> Hey. I got a source inside of FurNation... and he told me *for free,* you can take any of the admins, and analy fuck them.


Fix'd


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Volsar said:


> Hey. I got a source inside of FurNation... and he told me for a doller, you can take any of the admins, and analy fuck them.
> 
> Now i dont know if this is true. Its just what an source told me, and i would not like to lose a friend over this so i cannot say who.



LMAO! This right here. X3


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Yea...I was getting quite bored with everything today until this happened. Really got the juices flowing. I live for shit like this, I'm not gonna lie.


Everybody lives for the drama!

And I was watching anime before this. Now I can't keep myself away from this. There goes my plans of going through my backlog of anime.


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

It's funny, I usually eat up drama like it's really tasty food.

This, however, is just too stupid.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> Everybody lives for the drama!
> 
> And I was watching anime before this. Now I can't keep myself away from this. There goes my plans of going through my backlog of anime.



I'm on both forums watching the comments *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh*


----------



## JAH2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

man i should be sleeping (seeing as i have been up for 24 hours) but this is like potato chips you can never eat one, and im going to be up for a while taking hits of this dramacrack stuff


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

If anyone were to think about this, PayPal takes about 4-6 weeks to investigate any claims before they make their decisions about shutting down any accounts. I have never seen PayPal close an account within hours of being notified of an account that is violating their TOS. 

If I am wrong, I stand corrected.

Furnation, is just whining about FA's popularity. I have been a member of various furry websites over the past few years and have seen sites come and go. There is only one other furry site that has survived it's major outage and that site is www.furry2furry.com (that site was down for nearly a year when their servers crashed back in December '05) those of us who were, have been or are still members of F2F knows how that site BARELY survived it's crash and is slowly recovering.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I'm on both forums watching the comments *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh*


Aye, I have my own eyes a few remarks made on this in particular.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I'm on both forums watching the comments *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh*


As am I...while watching an episode of Law & Order!


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I'm on both forums watching the comments *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh*



That's what I'm doing myself! XD This is just making me LMAO. Oh the drama is so deliciously funny.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> If anyone were to think about this, PayPal takes about 4-6 weeks to investigate any claims before they make their decisions about shutting down any accounts. I have never seen PayPal close an account within hours of being notified of an account that is violating their TOS.
> 
> If I am wrong, I stand corrected.
> *
> Furnation, is just whining about FA's popularity*. I have been a member of various furry websites over the past few years and have seen sites come and go. There is only one other furry site that has survived it's major outage and that site is www.furry2furry.com (that site was down for nearly a year when their servers crashed back in December '05) those of us who were, have been or are still members of F2F knows how that site BARELY survived it's crash and is slowly recovering.


 Bolded = all you really had to say lol.


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I'm on both forums watching the comments *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh* *Refresh*



You 'n' me both! 'Course, I'm only watching the thread I posted. But, still...


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

*RAAAGEQUIT. *THE SITE IS DOWN.


----------



## draigfaol (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL! I love FN's new front page!


----------



## JAH2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

WTF did they just pull the plug in FN


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

lol, update, they're gone now. FN is gone. that is all.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Is anyone else getting an error message trying to conect to FN? I know I am. X3 I'm getting this... The Web site cannot be found
The Web site you are trying to access has an IP address that is configured not to accept requests that specify a port number.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

I lol'd so hard just now.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> I lol'd so hard just now.



LOLGASM!


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

I sense baaaawwwwwww


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> Is anyone else getting an error message trying to conect to FN? I know I am. X3 I'm getting this... The Web site cannot be found
> The Web site you are trying to access has an IP address that is configured not to accept requests that specify a port number.



http://furnation.com/


The bawwwletion of all bawwwletions


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL!! 

BAWWW Furnation. I came here to point out that even IF he had proof correlation != causation, but this is even funnier!


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2009)

> FurNation is gone.
> 
> So long, and thanks for all the carrots.​




NEVER FORGET!​


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

This is proof that trolls and opinionated people are a necessary evil in this world.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

I was reading through, just got done with page 2 and clicked on page 3 and it was down :c I WANT DRAMA NAO!


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

ROFLMAO! I'm getting this now! XD Bad Request (Invalid Hostname) That means they pulled the plug. Does that means FA won? X3


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> *RAAAGEQUIT. *THE SITE IS DOWN.


The IRONY.



Devious Bane said:


> I lol'd so hard just now.


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

Now getting "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)"

God. TELL me he didn't just pull a "it's MY ball and I'm taking it home" move. o_o


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> ROFLMAO! I'm getting this now! XD Bad Request (Invalid Hostname) That means they pulled the plug. Does that means FA won? X3



Yes, yes it does.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Dec 8, 2009)

This is such a load of bullshit.  

Ask yourself, what possible motivation could Dragoneer have to get Furnation shut down?  

Furnation is a shithole from the Geocities era.  At one time they were a big deal, but those days are long gone.  

Read here how they got hacked a couple years ago and lost everything because they didn't make any backups:
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/History_of_FurNation

Furaffinity is at least 100x the size of Furnation now, and the design of the website is immeasurably superior as well.  Why in the world would Dragoneer feel his website is in any way threatened by such small fry, and feel it neccessary to cut off their donations?

You know what I think is more likely?  I think it's more likely that the admin of furnation reported FA to Paypal because he was jealous of their success.  I bet he learned that FA recently recieved a couple thousand in donations, and and he got so pissed off that the site continues to thrive that he's now resorted to spreading vicious lies about its admin with no evidence at all to back them up.

I mean seriously, ask yourself which scenario is more likely.  Dragoneer being jealous of a badly designed site which is a fraction of the size of his, or a guy who used to be top dog in the fandom desperately trying to cling to his former glory?


----------



## Gray (Dec 8, 2009)

Smell that boys and girls?
That's the heady musk of the elusive Bawwbeast.


----------



## JAH2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> This is proof that trolls and opinionated people are a necessary evil in this world.



LOL


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

*NEVAR FORGET*that one site who's name escapes me at the moment


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> I was reading through, just got done with page 2 and clicked on page 3 and it was down :c I WANT DRAMA NAO!




I got some pics of page 3 and the other two if you like.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> *NEVAR FORGET*that one site who's name escapes me at the moment



THIS!!! HAHAHAH!


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> that one site who's name escapes me at the moment


TskTsk


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

yoshi000 said:


> I got some pics of page 3 and the other two if you like.


 
yespleeze


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh wow. LoL. Oh wow. 

Massive Ragequit of the internets.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

What a grand first day back for FA, we are taking names, kicking ass and eating FN's carrots.


----------



## Volsar (Dec 8, 2009)

RIP FurNation. The better site stands...sorta


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 8, 2009)

yoshi000 said:


> I got some pics of page 3 and the other two if you like.



oh YES plz!


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

We shall all now do our own victory dance!!! LEt us dance the dance of 1000 victory poses on the corpse of FN! Who's with me?! 8D


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> We shall all now do our own victory dance!!! LEt us dance the dance of 1000 victory poses on the corpse of FN! Who's with me?! 8D


Already got the music going.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, it looks like Furnation is down for the count.  That was quick!

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## DuncanFox (Dec 8, 2009)

*RAGEQUIT!*

[img=http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5375/ohnoesfurnationisgone.th.png]

Fortunately I saved a few things. (Huge files, 3mb or so)

[img=http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/2614/fnthreadp1.th.png]

[img=http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/512/fnthreadp2.th.png]

[img=http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/77/fnthreadp3.th.png]


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, that sux.

Pun wholly intended.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

He's going to get in trouble with the guy that owns the site now.


----------



## Lasair (Dec 8, 2009)

Im sitting here laughing my ass off at all this! XD
Nicely done on the ED article...VitaiSlade? (I think)

Was getting 404's, now getting connection-timeouts when i check FN, looks like Nexxus just had a 'toys-out-of-pram' moment and pulled the site.
Dammit, and watching all that drama was really brighting up my day. Oh well, win for FA


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol what happened??







EDIT: browser cache fail. You all already posted about it.


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

I got food and beer ready!


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Lasair said:


> Im sitting here laughing my ass off at all this! XD
> Nicely done on the ED article...VitaiSlade? (I think)
> 
> Was getting 404's, now getting connection-timeouts when i check FN, looks like Nexxus just had a 'toys-out-of-pram' moment and pulled the site.
> Dammit, and watching all that drama was really brighting up my day. Oh well, win for FA




Yes, I made the ED edit to include today's dramafest. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Some points of interest:

- There is no "us" and "them". This is like those heated "America versus Europe" debates, there's really no point to them because we're talking about something so global (the internet) you never had to choose in the first place. 

- The administrator posting is obviously upset because of the amount of devotion he has put into keeping the community running. It would also be foolhardy not to think FurAffinity, as a site, wasnâ€™t involved in the incident somehow. Itâ€™s no coincidence that the site goes down in the same week as the regular FA surfers needed another site to waste time on. Thereâ€™s someone guilty alright, but itâ€™s properly not the people heâ€™s pointing his fingers at.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Apparently he pulled the plug.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

Ode to FurNation...

Oh nation of fur
your life goes out as a blur
you pulled the plug
in a moment of spur
you baww'd all night
and cut wrists in the shower
leading to today
where you were down in an hour.

-QuixoticMutt


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Pulled from my Twitter:


> What have we learned today? Blaming FA for something it didn't do will result in Game Over.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Ode to FurNation...
> 
> Oh nation of fur
> your life goes out as a blur
> ...


 That was cruel dude. FUNNY, but cruel.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not the end... it's not the beginning of the end, but maybe... it is the end of the beginning.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Some points of interest:
> 
> - There is no "us" and "them". This is like those heated "America versus Europe" debates, there's really no point to them because we're talking about something so global (the internet) you never had to choose in the first place.
> 
> - The administrator posting is obviously upset because of the amount of devotion he has put into keeping the community running. It would also be foolhardy not to think FurAffinity, as a site, wasnâ€™t involved in the incident somehow. Itâ€™s no coincidence that the site goes down in the same week as the regular FA surfers needed another site to waste time on. Thereâ€™s someone guilty alright, but itâ€™s properly not the people heâ€™s pointing his fingers at.


Major point of interest: Unless proof is provided, nothing of value was lost.
Second point of interest: Your argument has no creditably for being your first post.

Let this be a lesson to all newfags trying to stand up for that site on its biggest competitor.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

http://s413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/?action=view&current=Furnationgobye-bye.jpg

I love this!


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Ode to FurNation...
> 
> Oh nation of fur
> your life goes out as a blur
> ...



Nicely done and it's funny for the slitting wrists part. Heh


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 8, 2009)

Boy, that was fast.
Guess someone over at FN just didn't want to discuss this.


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Itâ€™s no coincidence that the site goes down in the same week as the regular FA surfers needed another site to waste time on. Thereâ€™s someone guilty alright, but itâ€™s properly not the people heâ€™s pointing his fingers at.



I WILL side with you insofar as I agree that he's accusing the wrong people. But, let's not get all Conspiracy Theory on this, either.

Just because FA went down a week ago and now FN is down, that doesn't mean the two are in any way related. As has already been pointed out in other instances in these forums, Dragoneer even suggested that people go to FN (among MANY other sites) to get their fix until FA was back up.

What I don't understand is why people seem to think there's any kind of "competition" between these websites to begin with? If people like the site, they'll stick around. Is it really as black and white as people liking FA, therefore FN must SUCK and vice versa?? 

Seriously. It's nice to be devoted. But, I'm a Marvel AND DC fan, myself. You don't see me shooting down Image just 'cuz I don't read them.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Some points of interest:
> 
> - There is no "us" and "them". This is like those heated "America versus Europe" debates, there's really no point to them because we're talking about something so global (the internet) you never had to choose in the first place.
> 
> - The administrator posting is obviously upset because of the amount of devotion he has put into keeping the community running. It would also be foolhardy not to think FurAffinity, as a site, wasnâ€™t involved in the incident somehow. Itâ€™s no coincidence that the site goes down in the same week as the regular FA surfers needed another site to waste time on. Thereâ€™s someone guilty alright, but itâ€™s properly not the people heâ€™s pointing his fingers at.



I hope you're kidding. FA had nothing to do with Furnation breaking paypal rules and losing service. IT's also not FA's fault he just rage-quit the fandom. 

Go suck on his dick elsewhere please. Furnation was a dying site and he needed someone to blame for his fail.


----------



## Nael-Oran (Dec 8, 2009)

This could do two things,
1. cause a uproar
2. cause a war...

Im for both!
One thing though, i cant get to FA!


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> http://s413.photobucket.com/albums/pp217/AinokoIronrose/?action=view&current=Furnationgobye-bye.jpg
> 
> I love this!


How old is that picture?


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Some points of interest:
> 
> - There is no "us" and "them". This is like those heated "America versus Europe" debates, there's really no point to them because we're talking about something so global (the internet) you never had to choose in the first place.
> 
> - The administrator posting is obviously upset because of the amount of devotion he has put into keeping the community running. It would also be foolhardy not to think FurAffinity, as a site, wasnâ€™t involved in the incident somehow. Itâ€™s no coincidence that the site goes down in the same week as the regular FA surfers needed another site to waste time on. Thereâ€™s someone guilty alright, but itâ€™s properly not the people heâ€™s pointing his fingers at.




You know what, I do believe you're on to something.  Furnation going down in the same week that Dragoneer's pants exploded?  Coincidence?  I THINK NOT.

Clearly Dragoneer needed money for new pants, and by causing Furnation to go down, he has ensured an influx of new users to FA who will surely bring in enough additional advertising revenue for him to afford said pants.


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Methinks it could just be a fluke, and he'll try bringing the site back up a few hours, days, or weeks later to see if the FA defenders will go away.


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Roflmfao!


----------



## Blue2k (Dec 8, 2009)

ROFL they got rid of FN now...it's just a black screen


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> I hope you're kidding. FA had nothing to do with Furnation breaking paypal rules and losing service. IT's also not FA's fault he just rage-quit the fandom.
> 
> Go suck on his dick elsewhere please. Furnation was a dying site and he needed someone to blame for his fail.


*hits with banhammer*
That last part was unneeded. Do it again, and there WILL be war...


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> Methinks it could just be a fluke, and he'll try bringing the site back up a few hours, days, or weeks later to see if the FA defenders will go away.


Which isn't going to happen.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Some points of interest:
> 
> - There is no "us" and "them". This is like those heated "America versus Europe" debates, there's really no point to them because we're talking about something so global (the internet) you never had to choose in the first place.
> 
> - The administrator posting is obviously upset because of the amount of devotion he has put into keeping the community running. It would also be foolhardy not to think FurAffinity, as a site, wasnâ€™t involved in the incident somehow. Itâ€™s no coincidence that the site goes down in the same week as the regular FA surfers needed another site to waste time on. Thereâ€™s someone guilty alright, but itâ€™s properly not the people heâ€™s pointing his fingers at.



First of all, blaming "FA as a site" for the paypal account being pulled is like blaming America as a nation for the war in Iraq. Shallow, shortsighted, and fundamentally wrong. 

Besides which, there was NEVER any proof of any of this. Paypal takes weeks, LITERALLY WEEKS to investigate claims of inappropriate content. That it went down the same time as FA is very likely a freak coincidence, and nothing more. 

Yes, someone is guilty, but there was no proof...NONE that Dragoneer or anyone from FA had anything to do with it save his accusations, and deleting requests for proof of those accusations did not help matters either. 

The bottom line of this is that yes, FA went down the same week that FN lost its paypal account. But Correlation does NOT equal Causation, and there is no proof that one caused the other.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> How old is that picture?



Not even 30 minutes old


----------



## Equium (Dec 8, 2009)

Nexxus is loving all this attention, I'm sure. If you're reading, Nex: Ha, ha ha ha ha ha ha. I haven't seen this much fail since I invented the candy floss golf club.

I predict FN will be back soon enough. Someone will pick it up.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

This is tietering on the edge now...

Possibility #1: FN is down and the FN users will blow over to here and other sites where they will blend in harmlessly and become part of our "community"

Possibility #2: The loyal FNers will barge in and start trollin' leik it is 1969 causing a huge rift among our community, leading to the eventual downfall of FA

DISCUSS


----------



## DamionRuthers (Dec 8, 2009)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Well, it looks like Furnation is down for the count.  That was quick!
> 
> And nothing of value was lost.



Zing.

And also trueness.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Not even 30 minutes old


lol

The owner of the site (because I don't think that guy's the site owner anymore) is going to kick his ass!


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> This is tietering on the edge now...
> 
> Possibility #1: FN is down and the FN users will blow over to here and other sites where they will blend in harmlessly and become part of our "community"
> 
> ...


#2 has already attempted reality *Cough* Bogrim *Cough*

What's worse is that in both cases, these failboats will be commuting among us in due time. So let's enjoy the glory while we can.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> This is tietering on the edge now...
> 
> Possibility #1: FN is down and the FN users will blow over to here and other sites where they will blend in harmlessly and become part of our "community"
> 
> ...



Possibility #3: The loyal FNers will barge in and start trollin' leik it's 1969 and we all laugh at them.

DISCUSS.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 8, 2009)

Witchiebunny said:


> *Probability* #3: The loyal FNers will barge in and start trollin' leik it's 1969 and we all laugh at them.
> 
> DISCUSS.



Fix'd.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> #2 has already attempted reality *Cough* Bogrim *Cough*
> 
> What's worse is that in both cases, these failboats will be commuting among us in due time. So let's enjoy the glory while we can.


 

Yeah but besides that point, I think it is legitimately going to go dowALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD (~)_(~)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Possibility #2: The loyal FNers will barge in and start trollin' leik it is 1969 causing a huge rift among our community, leading to the eventual downfall of FA


 
FURAFFINITY OUT OF VIETNAM NOW!!!


----------



## Girla PurpleHeart (Dec 8, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> They're working on getting FA completely online.



I know, I meant the forums. =P


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> This is teetering on the edge now...
> 
> Possibility #1: FN is down and the FN users will blow over to here and other sites where they will blend in harmlessly and become part of our "community"
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> #2 has already attempted reality *Cough* Bogrim *Cough*
> 
> What's worse is that in both cases, these failboats will be commuting among us in due time. So let's enjoy the glory while we can.









Bogrim has been on the site (the main site, not the forums) since I joined last year. Thus, your argument fails.


----------



## SkieFire (Dec 8, 2009)

I'M SPARTACUS.

This is just so random its silly.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't navigate away from this damn thread without a new post!


----------



## Khaz (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> This is proof that trolls and opinionated people are a necessary evil in this world.


*comes in late*

Opinionated people yes, trolls no.  Rightfully blasting the hell out of a retarded admin looking for sympathy and attention is not trolling; it's doing Ceiling Cat's work.


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Major point of interest: Unless proof is provided, nothing of value was lost.
> Second point of interest: Your argument has no creditably for being your first post.
> 
> Let this be a lesson to all newfags trying to stand up for that site on its biggest competitor.


If the site was up you would probably have noticed I have had my main gallery on FurAffinity for over a year now. I also don't have to post a lot for my posts to get credibility, I believe logic and reason does that.

I'm not defending the administrator. I'm just not blindly attacking him either. The thing about public stories like these, is that we know so little of the story behind it and the emotions that made the person write such a post.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

FurNation will be back. It's how stupidity works. Do something to make people think you're done, then come back in a "blaze of glory". Oh wait Dragoneer totally took down the paypal, they won't be back, what am I talking about? |3


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Khaz said:


> *comes in late*
> 
> Opinionated people yes, trolls no.  Rightfully blasting the hell out of a retarded admin looking for sympathy and attention is not trolling; it's doing Ceiling Cat's work.



I stand corrected. My definition of 'troll' is also corrected.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

> Bogrim has been on the site (the main site, not the forums) since I joined last year. Thus, your argument fails.


So let me get this right, a troll lurks on FA for 2 years, hasn't be permabanned, and starts creating shitloads of drama about a site he's never used.
Lol yup, my argument is an autofail. No _possibility _of error in that accusation at all. I would care less.

@Bogrim: Nor should we care about those emotions. The fact is that it was written and therefore existed.


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Possibility #2: The loyal FNers will barge in and start trollin' leik it is 1969 causing a huge rift among our community, leading to the eventual downfall of FA



Yes, I'm sure the hardcore FurNation troll squad will bring about FA's doom.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

I am sitting here wondering. Where is Suxxen going to fap now?

PLACE YOUR BETS
Odds 10 to 1 that he will be on here by the end of the day.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> So let me get this right, a troll lurks on FA for 2 years, hasn't be permabanned, and starts creating shitloads of drama about a site he's never used.
> Lol yup, my argument is an autofail. No _possibility _of error in that accusation at all.
> 
> @Bogrim: Nor should we care about them. The fact is that it was written and therefore existed.


You call him a troll? Wow you have low standards. 

If he was a troll, he would have posted more than once. He has only posted once. Thus, he is not a troll.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> If he was a troll, he would have posted more than once. *He has only posted once. Thus, he is not a troll.*


Slow children at play.

And no, the fact a possibility would exist is what I was addressing.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Slow children at play.


Wow, it must take them a while to cross the street. *ba-dum tsh*


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 8, 2009)

SkieFire said:


> I'M SPARTACUS.
> 
> This is just so random its silly.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rmgY-4_hwg

go to 7:06


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 8, 2009)

*makes popcorn IRL*


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> *hits with banhammer*
> That last part was unneeded. Do it again, and there WILL be war...




Oh no a war? I fear you truly, oh lord help me stop my ways so I don't piss off some random loser!


----------



## suicidalfox (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish this had happened yesterday instead of today. Then I could say that this is "A date which will live in infamy!"


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

That must be a hell of drama going on with that asshole admin from FurNation. I'm guessing he just decided to blame FA for no reason, eh?

BTW, I couldn't stop refreshing to see new posts XD


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> Oh no a war? I fear you truly, oh lord help me stop my ways so I don't piss off some random loser!


*yawns*
You bore me. I thought you would at least provide more entertainment than this.


----------



## kithylin (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish i had enough money to just completely buy furnation, for the sole purpose of deleting and shutting it down permanently. It's a waste of internet space and no one cares about old FN anymore anyway.


----------



## DuncanFox (Dec 8, 2009)

http://twitter.com/FurNation/statuses/6477417917



			
				FurNation said:
			
		

> FurNation is offline, this time for good. So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

I just got a tweet from furnation...



> FurNation is offline, this time for good. So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Baako (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> I am sitting here wondering. Where is Suxxen going to fap now?
> 
> PLACE YOUR BETS
> Odds 10 to 1 that he will be on here by the end of the day.



Yiffstar? FChan? YChan? e621?

Plenty of other options, but he probably will end up coming back.


----------



## wildrider (Dec 8, 2009)

Dang.  Things went fast with this FN nonsense.  Were they living day to day over there and with Paypal donations gone, was it just like someone suddenly drained the coffers and they were toast?  Not very well prepared were they, especially when they knew they could lose Paypal easily.


----------



## kithylin (Dec 8, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> http://twitter.com/FurNation/statuses/6477417917




YAY! THE FUR WORLD CAN REJOICE!


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Is it carrots or fish? Apparently he's so butthurt he can't make up his mind.


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> So let me get this right, a troll lurks on FA for 2 years, hasn't be permabanned, and starts creating shitloads of drama about a site he's never used.
> Lol yup, my argument is an autofail. No _possibility _of error in that accusation at all.
> 
> @Bogrim: Nor should *"we"* care about those emotions. The fact is that it was written and therefore existed.


I think you should stop jumping to all these conclusions based on assumptions.

  And why are you talking for more than one person? I haven't browsed FurNation at all nor registered in a life-time, but because I still know some of my friends used and liked the site, I think it's a shame it went down. For that same reason, I care about their emotions because no amount of flaming will ever lead to something constructive.

Try to see it this way: The administrator is obviously going to read this thread at some point, given his accusations and involvement. Do you think his opinion of "us" will change after reading this thread? I think that if you talked badly about some place and then went there and experienced the opposite, you'd get a different opinion and would become more cooperative. 

  Of course you would be right in every to say that you have no reason to care about his emotions. Thatâ€™s something called compassion.


----------



## badcoin (Dec 8, 2009)

I love random and silly topics, this is one of them despite the fact that FN went down. 
Ah well...


----------



## Saillestraife (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL

http://twitter.com/Furnation

looks like Nexxus has finally put the site out of its misery

EDIT dammit someone got there before me  i wanted to tell the good news!


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> *yawns*
> You bore me. I thought you would at least provide more entertainment than this.



What did you want, me to baww? 

I'm only using this drama as my entertainment because my college had a snow day. I'm not here to entertain you.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> because no amount of flaming will ever lead to something constructive.



It got FurNation to go away.

Vitai Slade: 1

Bogrim: 0


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> I think you should stop jumping to all these conclusions based on assumptions.


I think you're an idiot for advising so. My _accusation_ that you pointed-out in a quote is based solely on opinion, whether I expect us to do so, there is no assumption to be made when it's as obvious as it is.

As for this "compassion" you speak of, I see none to be given. Whether or not you see different does not concern me. Again, that's part of an _opinion_.


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Try to see it this way: The administrator is obviously going to read this thread at some point, given his accusations and involvement. Do you think his opinion of "us" will change after reading this thread? I think that if you talked badly about some place and then went there and experienced the opposite, you'd get a different opinion and would become more cooperative.



The funny thing is, I don't think his opinion would change anyways, considering quite a few went to his announcement to defend FA and ask for physical evidence that Dragoneer was directly responsible.  When he couldn't provide said proof but only "his word", he had no grounds to fight on, and thus just took them away.

That in itself leads me to believe that his announcement accusing Dragoneer and FA for shutting down their PayPal is in fact 100% invalid, despite a mod's claim to "knowing everything".


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> I'm only using this drama as my entertainment because my college had a snow day. I'm not here to entertain you.


Then stop trying to entertain me. Trying to troll/flame me = my entertainment.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> That in itself leads me to believe that his announcement accusing Dragoneer and FA for shutting down their PayPal is in fact 100% invalid, despite a mod's claim to "knowing everything".



Quoted for truth


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey, Nex. Look on the plus side. You just saved $410 monthly, and you've no need to spend a couple grand on software upgrades!


----------



## Zachski (Dec 8, 2009)

Look, I'm not happy about FN shutting down.  I never went there.  In fact, this shut-down pisses me off.

An entire community just got the building yanked out from under them because an admin was too childish to admit he was wrong.  Rather than look for an alternative donation method, he chose to just shut the site down, presumably without the permission of the senate.

I suspect the only reason he did it was because people were asking for evidence he didn't have.

Ugh... what a child.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> Then stop trying to entertain me. Trying to troll/flame me = my entertainment.




I don't think you understand what trolling is. I haven't tried to troll you. 
You said you would cause a war because I made fun of an idiot then I said "oh noes"

No trolling, trolling would consist of me flooding you with mass amounts of pictures of naked midgets humping horses or something.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> Hey, Nex. Look on the plus side. You just saved $410 monthly, and you've no need to spend a couple grand on software upgrades!


This.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 8, 2009)

Pegasus316 said:


> What I don't understand is why people seem to think there's any kind of "competition" between these websites to begin with?



well, Nexxus seems to think that there is... which makes me think that he felt threatened somehow... but for FA to be a threat, FN would have to offer something on par with FA. though, if you count his ego, maybe it is larger than FA. 

still, in the end it's rather pathetic that Nexxus has to stoop to this level. shows that he has a lack of integrity or respect for others.

this is about as dramatastic as when Ekigyu decided to shut down FAP without warning and rickroll his entire fanbase.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Dec 8, 2009)

I hope this means their SL sims shut down too, that would make this even better. I might actually play again if there isn't a center for animal penis stores.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> No trolling, trolling would consist of me flooding you with mass amounts of pictures of naked midgets humping horses or something.



This


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey, on the bright side, FA's forums are running faster now.


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> I think you're an idiot for advising so. My _accusation_ that you pointed-out in a quote is based solely on opinion ...


What gave it away - was it when I said in my second reply I don't know enough of the backstory to draw any conclusions?


Devious Bane said:


> ... whether I expect us to do so, there is no assumption to be made when it's as obvious as it is.
> 
> As for this "compassion" you speak of, I see none to be given. Whether or not you see different does not concern me. Again, that's part of an _opinion_.


Just because it's an opinion, doesn't make it a less rude and egocentric statement.

So far I don't even see us having an argument here. All I see myself is bashing one illogical post after another. For this reason, I'm going to stop replying to you.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Dec 8, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> Hey, on the bright side, FA's forums are running faster now.



CONSPIRACY

FN shuts down and the forums start running faster?!

_DAMN YOU DRAGONEER!_


----------



## Girla PurpleHeart (Dec 8, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> http://twitter.com/FurNation/statuses/6477417917



LOL Oh wow! What an drama king. Wow, I hope someone would update the ED that the site's down then. Anyway, that site is a worth of fail. Good thing I didn't joined that site. =D


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Zachski said:


> Look, I'm not happy about FN shutting down. I never went there. In fact, this shut-down pisses me off.
> 
> An entire community just got the building yanked out from under them because an admin was too childish to admit he was wrong. Rather than look for an alternative donation method, he chose to just shut the site down, presumably without the permission of the senate.
> 
> ...


Amen to that.



Mazz said:


> No trolling, trolling would consist of me flooding you with mass amounts of pictures of naked midgets humping horses or something.


Are you sure I wouldn't enjoy that?


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> This



Haha, Mazz's post made me laugh XD


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Girla PurpleHeart said:


> LOL Oh wow! What an drama king. Wow, I hope someone would update the ED that the site's down then. Anyway, that site is a worth of fail. Good thing I didn't joined that site. =D



Alright, alright....*Grumblegrumbles and goes to update ED*

EDIT: Oh damn, nevermind. It's already done.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> *Just because it's an opinion, doesn't make it a less rude and egocentric statement.*
> For this reason, I'm going to stop replying to you.


That's a good thing, even better is that you've given up before you let yourself get offended. At least you're thinking now.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 8, 2009)

Girla PurpleHeart said:


> LOL Oh wow! What an drama king. Wow, I hope someone would update the ED that the site's down then. Anyway, that site is a worth of fail. Good thing I didn't joined that site. =D



LEAVING FOREVER... brb.


----------



## AnimeWolf89 (Dec 8, 2009)

then entire thing is some hilarious and totally unnecessary BS XD

lol and i only add to it by even commenting 8D

lol so, as for my thoughts? so one site goes down, it does happen. if there are srs members of the fandom, it shant die. if their aren't, well then it was meant to die

8D ok done with my say now


----------



## Iottiak (Dec 8, 2009)

And everything went better than expected.


----------



## Lasair (Dec 8, 2009)

Girla PurpleHeart said:


> LOL Oh wow! What an drama king. Wow, I hope someone would update the ED that the site's down then. Anyway, that site is a worth of fail. Good thing I didn't joined that site. =D



Check the article, has already been done

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/FurNation


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

AnimeWolf89 said:


> then entire thing is some hilarious and totally unnecessary BS XD
> 
> lol and i only add to it by even commenting 8D
> 
> ...



I've been working with a friend on a new idea for a furry website for about a month or two now. Building it is going to take a good while, but we shall see how things turn out. No, the fandom will not die.


----------



## Girla PurpleHeart (Dec 8, 2009)

Lasair said:


> Check the article, has already been done
> 
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/FurNation




...And this is why I love this site. Because you can always allowed to upload furry porn and hentai, which deviantART didn't allow. Plus, this is too lulzy, so I lol'd.


----------



## AnimeWolf89 (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I've been working with a friend on a new idea for a furry website for about a month or two now. Building it is going to take a good while, but we shall see how things turn out. No, the fandom will not die.



true true, and good luck with that 8D

but sursly, the drama is fun to watch, for those who know not to take it seriously *cough*lolme*cough* but i gotta wonder...how sad and lonely certain people must be, because you KNOW there are people who take this stuff 1000000000000000% sursly


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> The funny thing is, I don't think his opinion would change anyways, considering quite a few went to his announcement to defend FA and ask for physical evidence that Dragoneer was directly responsible.  When he couldn't provide said proof but only "his word", he had no grounds to fight on, and thus just took them away.
> 
> That in itself leads me to believe that his announcement accusing Dragoneer and FA for shutting down their PayPal is in fact 100% invalid, despite a mod's claim to "knowing everything".


    Yes, I already said that he's wrong in his accusation. The point here isn't whether he is right or wrong, but what happened is a big loss and he's properly choosing Dragoneer as his target because he thinks of him as responsible for getting all this attention to FurNation, which got out of hand in the end.

  When you consider the vast amount of people FurAffinity consists of, itâ€™s pretty normal human behavior to just point at the head figure behind the site, and although FA has plenty of other administrators, Dragoneer is probably the most popular (or sexy ;-)).

  For these reasons, I can understand why the administrator reacted the way he did, and do not feel offended despite him harshly insulting the site I visit the most. I think that if more people thought of it this way as well, then the â€œcrisisâ€ would be relieved much faster and FurNation can make a comeback.

  However, what most of the people slamming the administrator need to realize is, this isnâ€™t about some competition between FurAffinity and FurNation. Neither of the sites are some sort of companies trying to make profit, but community sites for users to share their artwork. All the stories and artwork submitted to FurNation is gone now, and the people who choose FurNation for their main gallery have now lost what they devoted.

  If you canâ€™t feel compassion for that (e.g. mr. *[FONT=&quot]Devious Bane[/FONT]*), then really, I donâ€™t think you understand what FurAffinity is about either.


----------



## Saillestraife (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I've been working with a friend on a new idea for a furry website for about a month or two now. Building it is going to take a good while, but we shall see how things turn out. No, the fandom will not die.


 
hello, another furry website? tell us moar


----------



## Lasair (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> No, the fandom will not die.



Exactly, think about how much the fandom has been through and its still growing. Hey we made it through the 'Tyragate' incident perfectly fine.

And good luck with that site, hope all goes well for ya.

Anyway for FN its ashes to ashes, dust to dust etc etc.


----------



## Zakassis (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Yes, I already said that he's wrong in his accusation. The point here isn't whether he is right or wrong, but what happened is a big loss and he's properly choosing Dragoneer as his target because he thinks of him as responsible for getting all this attention to FurNation, which got out of hand in the end.
> 
> When you consider the vast amount of people FurAffinity consists of, itâ€™s pretty normal human behavior to just point at the head figure behind the site, and although FA has plenty of other administrators, Dragoneer is probably the most popular (or sexy ;-)).
> 
> ...


He could've chosen his words MUCH better.

If I was running a site and something I had linked to it got shut down, I'd investigate the issue myself rather than saying "oh, soandso told me this person did it, so I'm blaming them before talking to them about it!"

The point is he was quick to point the finger at another site/person before investigating it completely, and before checking to see if this so-called "FA Staff member" that warned him was actually a FA Staff member and not an impersonator trying to mask their identity.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfGuy100 said:


> Haha, Mazz's post made me laugh XD



Made me laugh as well. That's why I quoted it. X3


----------



## Lasair (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> I donâ€™t think you understand what FurAffinity is about either.



Ummm, is it the Pron??


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Lasair said:


> Ummm, is it the Pron??


That'd be a very large portion of what it is about, right? DRAMA, how could I almost forget? :V It's the drama.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

I love how as soon as anything happens:
OMFG CHECK ED


----------



## Saillestraife (Dec 8, 2009)

Lasair said:


> Ummm, is it the Pron??


 
what else could it be about?


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Saillestraife said:


> hello, another furry website? tell us moar



Welllllllll, we have in mind to build something similar to a 'Ustream' or 'Livestream' with a little 'YouTube' mixed in. The twist is, it is going to be a furry-based website, kinda like FurAffinity is a furry-based DeviantArt.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furstream (<-- Our FA page, [when it comes back up])

http://twitter.com/furstream (<-- Our twitter)

http://www.furstream.net (<--This will be our website, we already have the URL reserved, just building the content now)


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> I donâ€™t think you understand what FurAffinity is about either.


 

FA is about furry porn, furry porn, and.... um... I think more furry porn.


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> He could've chosen his words MUCH better.
> 
> If I was running a site and something I had linked to it got shut down, I'd investigate the issue myself rather than saying "oh, soandso told me this person did it, so I'm blaming them before talking to them about it!"
> 
> The point is he was quick to point the finger at another site/person before investigating it completely, and before checking to see if this so-called "FA Staff member" that warned him was actually a FA Staff member and not an impersonator trying to mask their identity.


I agree completely. He's not a strong administrator by getting this emotionally disturbed. He's still responsible for the community he has created, and he should have handled it with more professionalism.

Still, please don't blame him for reacting this way, as this isn't like losing your profile on the internet. The amount of time and money you have to put into a community site is insane, just to have it shut down by some dork who was bored enough to play around with paypal's policies regarding their paypal account.


----------



## AnimeWolf89 (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Welllllllll, we have in mind to build something similar to a 'Ustream' or 'Livestream' with a little 'YouTube' mixed in. The twist is, it is going to be a furry-based website, kinda like FurAffinity is a furry-based DeviantArt.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furstream (<-- Our FA page, [when it comes back up])
> 
> ...



sweetness 8D


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Still,* please don't blame him for reacting this way,* as this isn't like losing your profile on the internet.


Why blame him when we know he did it? That's kinda like taking 3 steps back into the past. Once you do something, you can't undo it. You live with it or let it drown you.
*And it's not like he could have deleted the thread and admitted he was wrong.


----------



## Saillestraife (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Welllllllll, we have in mind to build something similar to a 'Ustream' or 'Livestream' with a little 'YouTube' mixed in. The twist is, it is going to be a furry-based website, kinda like FurAffinity is a furry-based DeviantArt.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furstream (<-- Our FA page, [when it comes back up])
> 
> ...


 

hhmmm i am intrigued will be interested when it comes about


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Why blame him when we know he did it? That's kinda like taking 3 steps back into the past. Once you do something, you can't undo it. You live with it or let it drown you.


To add:
If he would have simple said "Ok i'm sorry, [Insert stupid reason clearly because of jealousy here], I should have been more logical about this. Can you guys possibly help me find a new way of gathering donations in lieu of this development?" We would be less inclined to be railing on him as hard.


Maybe.


----------



## DuncanFox (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Still, please don't blame him for reacting this way



Seriously!?  Who, pray, _should_ we blame then, if not the person who threw a fit and shut down the site.



Bogrim said:


> The amount of time and money you have to put into a community site is insane, just to have it shut down by some dork who was bored enough to play around with paypal's policies regarding their paypal account.



No, no, no.  Nexxus/suxxeN shut down the site.  By their own words, there was at least enough money to run it until Jan 1st, and it would have lived past then (PayPal is not the only way to collect donations).

I'll say it again.  Nexxus/suxxeN shut down the site.  Not "some dork."


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Saillestraife said:


> hhmmm i am intrigued will be interested when it comes about



Well don't be afraid to click that +Watch when FA comes back up and +Follow on Twitter.  I'll be shooting updates to both of those places. I'm anxious to get it started and see how well it does, but it could be a good few months away just to warn you. It's a big project to build a website like this from scratch.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> I'll say it again.  Nexxus/suxxeN shut down the site.  Not "some dork."



Which I keep hearing that he's going to have his ass kicked as it wasn't his right to shut down as he's not the owner or something like that.


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

yoshi000 said:


> FA is about furry porn, furry porn, and.... um... I think more furry porn.


Maybe on the surface, but furry porn comes from art and art is created by artists seeking acceptance and acknowledgement. Some people even make art their life, taking it beyond the hobby. (There's a few artists that make a living of commissions as you might recognize.) My gallery is a big part of my life, and I'm sorry the site's down. I would be even more sorry if my gallery was gone permanently.


----------



## Lasair (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> Still, please don't blame him for reacting this way, as this isn't like losing your profile on the internet. The amount of time and money you have to put into a community site is insane, just to have it shut down by some dork who was bored enough to play around with paypal's policies regarding their paypal account.



Look heres the deal, if you blatantly come out and accuse someone like Dragoneer of this, blame it all on FA with no evidence whatsoever, when Nexxus knew it wasn't a solid accusation all he had to do was post and say: Look im sorry, i acted stupidly in accusing FA of this. i overreacted, maybe its not true. Now lets look into this and find the real answers.

But instead he acted like a jealous baby and threw all his toys out of the pram because he had realised his own stupidity, he takes down the site. Rather than taking time to try and find the real culprit, and then once he has (or cant find) the answer, THEN shut down the site if he feels neccisary.

Besides he hadn't lost the site, or had it shut down immediatly by this, as he stated in the front-page post on FN, he had the ability to continue until January.

He epically ragequitted
End of my little opinion/rant on all this.


----------



## Saillestraife (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Well don't be afraid to click that +Watch when FA comes back up and +Follow on Twitter.  I'll be shooting updates to both of those places. I'm anxious to get it started and see how well it does, but it could be a good few months away just to warn you. It's a big project to build a website like this from scratch.


 
i shall consider it! when FA finally gets back up


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> If you canâ€™t feel compassion for that (e.g. mr. *[FONT=&quot]Devious Bane[/FONT]*), then really, I donâ€™t think you understand what FurAffinity is about either.



Nexxus and I have been friends both IRL and online for 5+. He's been through a lot in that timeframe. Compassion and me go hand in hand where that guy is concerned right up until the events that went down today.

What he did today threw any respect I had for him as a website admin right out the damn window. :\ He's a good guy. But, he's letting his FEELINGS get in the way of running a website made for the general public. He's run it for 12 years off and on, which is what surprises me so much about his actions. He should know better. And, the fact that he simply turned the site off entirely, *pulling the rug out from under a TON of users, I might add*, because there were users that didn't blindly agree with him that FA had something to do with their own violation of the PayPal TOS is downright childish.

Knowing him, FN will come back online in a few days/weeks. But, he's going to have to start over completely from scratch, and fight uphill the entire way to get ANY respect whatsoever now. Even the users that were defending him are gonna have trouble with this one.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

@Bogrim, You've stopped arguing with me, but show the same respect for those who don't share your opinions. Which seems to be just about everyone you've been _arguing with/called out by_.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

I've just noticed that this place is as unforgiving as 4chan (from what I've heard).


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Well don't be afraid to click that +Watch when FA comes back up and +Follow on Twitter.  I'll be shooting updates to both of those places. I'm anxious to get it started and see how well it does, but it could be a good few months away just to warn you. It's a big project to build a website like this from scratch.



Done, good sir. 

I look forward to this development.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> I've just noticed that this place is as unforgiving as 4chan (from what I've heard).


What would have given you that idea?


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 8, 2009)

tl;dr someone threw a tantrum and basically shitcanned his own setup rather than admit he acted like a shcmuck?



Aurora Borealis said:


> What would have given you that idea?



Don't you know man? *Trolls* run this place!


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> What would have given you that idea?


A friend of mine who's currently lurking w/o an account.


----------



## Lasair (Dec 8, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> tl;dr someone threw a tantrum and basically shitcanned his own setup rather than admit he acted like a shcmuck?



Pretty much sums it up yeah.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 8, 2009)

Pegasus316 said:


> Nexxus and I have been friends both IRL and online for 5+. He's been through a lot in that timeframe. Compassion and me go hand in hand where that guy is concerned right up until the events that went down today.
> 
> What he did today threw any respect I had for him as a website admin right out the damn window. :\ He's a good guy. But, he's letting his FEELINGS get in the way of running a website made for the general public. He's run it for 12 years off and on, which is what surprises me so much about his actions. He should know better. And, the fact that he simply turned the site off entirely, *pulling the rug out from under a TON of users, I might add*, because there were users that didn't blindly agree with him that FA had something to do with their own violation of the PayPal TOS is downright childish.
> 
> Knowing him, FN will come back online in a few days/weeks. But, he's going to have to start over completely from scratch, and fight uphill the entire way to get ANY respect whatsoever now. Even the users that were defending him are gonna have trouble with this one.



I actually met Nexxus IRL before, and he seemed like a pretty alright guy, and even somewhat normal and rational. He lives literally a mile from me. However, he also seems like he can get worked up over things and make split-second decisions that could have a negative impact on him and others. Oh well, this whole incident has at least given me something to do on my sick day...


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 8, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> tl;dr someone threw a tantrum and basically shitcanned his own setup rather than admit he acted like a shcmuck?
> 
> Don't you know man? *Trolls* run this place!



this


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> Seriously!?  Who, pray, _should_ we blame then, if not the person who threw a fit and shut down the site.
> 
> No, no, no. Nexxus/suxxeN shut down the site. By their own words, there was at least enough money to run it until Jan 1st, and it would have lived past then (PayPal is not the only way to collect donations).
> 
> I'll say it again.  Nexxus/suxxeN shut down the site.  Not "some dork."


I already said he could have handled it more professionally, in the same post as you quoted from.

I'll make a comparison here:

You're playing a game very insentively and you get game over right before the final boss. You slam the table (or mouse or keyboard) in frustration over your loss. What has the table (or mouse or keyboard) over done to you to deserve getting hit?

When you are frustrated, you will want to let out your anger at the person or thing that frustrated you. If you can't figure out the troublemaker or cause, you will instrinctively pick something else to let your frustration at (_my dearest pillow_). The game is a good example because there's no real person present, much like the administrator doesn't know the real person behind the paypal trouble.

Of course, the professional gamer would not get angry with a lose. But you can't honestly blame everyone for not being professional all the time. Especially when dealing with real efforts, real time invested and real money.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Pegasus316 said:


> Done, good sir.
> 
> I look forward to this development.





And I look forward to you being a member when this thing gets started!


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> tl;dr someone threw a tantrum and basically shitcanned his own setup rather than admit he acted like a shcmuck?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know man? *Trolls* run this place!


YOU BEST BE TROLLIN'


----------



## Baako (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> I already said he could have handled it more professionally, in the same post as you quoted from.
> 
> I'll make a comparison here:
> 
> ...



People may not expect him to be professional 24/7, but acting like a child has no excuse.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Welllllllll, we have in mind to build something similar to a 'Ustream' or 'Livestream' with a little 'YouTube' mixed in. The twist is, it is going to be a furry-based website, kinda like FurAffinity is a furry-based DeviantArt.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furstream (<-- Our FA page, [when it comes back up])
> 
> ...



Considering I don't use youtube or livestream I dunno if I'd be able to be an active member to a site like this. None the less, that is actually a pretty damn good idea and I hope to see you pull it off. 
Good luck.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> Considering I don't use youtube or livestream I dunno if I'd be able to be an active member to a site like this. None the less, that is actually a pretty damn good idea and I hope to see you pull it off.
> Good luck.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> I already said he could have handled it more professionally, in the same post as you quoted from.
> 
> I'll make a comparison here:
> 
> ...



.... Are you serious...?

You just compared Dragoneer/FA to a table/mouse/keyboard?

I said previously that Nexxus/Suxxen has been running FN for 12 years. In that time, how often have you seen him do THIS?

And, what excuse does that give him regardless? I see what you're trying to get at. But, seriously. Stop. It doesn't make his actions excusable or in some way OKAY.

Not only did he throw a tantrum, he FUCKED OVER HIS OWN USERS in an attempt to stop the threads in his own forums from making him look bad!

'Nuff said!


----------



## DuncanFox (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> You're playing a game very insentively and you get game over right before the final boss. You slam the table (or mouse or keyboard) in frustration over your loss. What has the table (or mouse or keyboard) over done to you to deserve getting hit?
> 
> When you are frustrated, you will want to let out your anger at the person or thing that frustrated you.



You are drawing an equivalence between:

1) Hitting a table, and
2) Shutting down hundreds of other peoples' websites because your wild, baseless accusations weren't immediately accepted by the world

I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> YOU BEST BE TROLLIN'





Naw dude everyone knows it. Real furries can't stay here because it's so very troll infested. Those few that remain are obvious 'tards because they believe the awful troll lies. i know so, I read it in a blog.






/derailment.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Naw dude everyone knows it. Real furries can't stay here because it's so very troll infested. Those few that remain are obvious 'tards because they believe the awful troll lies. i know so, I read it in a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT's true, your icon makes it so as it kind of scares me into submission. D:


----------



## Lasair (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Welllllllll, we have in mind to build something similar to a 'Ustream' or 'Livestream' with a little 'YouTube' mixed in. The twist is, it is going to be a furry-based website, kinda like FurAffinity is a furry-based DeviantArt.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furstream (<-- Our FA page, [when it comes back up])
> 
> ...



Hmmm, very much an interesting concept. I think its a cool idea and i hope it all comes together in the end, look forward to seeing it when it does.

Ill certainly be watching that FA page once its back in action :3


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Pegasus316 said:


> .... Are you serious...?
> 
> You just compared Dragoneer/FA to a table/mouse/keyboard?
> 
> ...


First thing I will say to you is that I don't expect to have any argument with you about one of your close friends as I have no place to talk about him over you.

However, I wasn't replying to you either, and henceforth the example wasn't intended for you. It was intended for the person who didn't know the administrator personally, and the example was picked to describe the sort of feeling he experienced at a much greater level.

Also the example was not intended to be a literal comparison because, as I said in the bottom of the post, I don't think just any person could comprehend the feelings that provoked this. Again, this is still not directed at you.

You have to cut me some slack. There are several people replying to me. I can't reply to several people at once.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Dec 8, 2009)

So, who wants to take bets on how may days it is before Furnation comes back and begs for donations?

I say three.


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone know how much money this dude lost by virtue of just being a crybaby? I assume he had a large customer base that was apparently willing to hand him monies, that's a hell of a thing to throw away.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Naw dude everyone knows it. Real furries can't stay here because it's so very troll infested. Those few that remain are obvious 'tards because they believe the awful troll lies. i know so, I read it in a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you read it from a blog I instantly believe it and will shove it down the throats of EVERYONE.

Be right back LiveJournal.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> First thing I will say to you is that I don't expect to have any argument with you about one of your close friends as I have no place to talk about him over you.
> 
> *However, I wasn't replying to you either, and henceforth the example wasn't intended for you.* It was intended for the person who didn't know the administrator personally, and the example was picked to describe the sort of feeling he experienced at a much greater level.
> 
> ...




How about you consider the bigger picture instead of drawing a bunch of useless ones?


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> How about you consider the bigger picture instead of drawing a bunch of useless ones?


...you really don't understand how he worded it, do you?


----------



## joshstory (Dec 8, 2009)

I have read through the pages over at FN, and I am laughing my ass off...

Ok, pretend this was a legal battle, taking place in a court of law.

If I were the judge, I would have to throw it out, due to complete lack of evidence...

All this is good for is to get some cheap laughs at.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim, I'm sorry but you're seriously splitting hairs in favor of ignoring a very valid point. 

NOTHING YOU SAY NOR ANY ANALOGIES YOU DRAW WILL MAKE THIS OKAY. This would be like me pulling the TFP servers because someone on my forums called me out on something wrong I said. It's just not kosher. 

Point blank, Nexxus screwed over a LOT of people with his hissyfit, and there is NOTHING that makes that okay or understandable from ANY point of view. 

NOTHING.


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

I understand, to some extend. Slack granted.

Still, just because you weren't replying to me doesn't mean I haven't been following along. And, honestly, it just seems that you're giving Nexxus too much slack considering the circumstances. (By the way, I don't really know Dragoneer all that well. It's Nexxus that I've known for some time. And, I'm not giving him ANY slack over this.)

To restate, I do understand why you're doing this. It never hurts to give someone a Devil's Advocate. And, while I do normally agree, having watched this from the beginning, there's really no room for error here. Nexxus jumped the gun and then basically plugged up his ears and started shouting "LA LA LA LA LA LA!" when people called him on his error.

That's one stubborn kneejerk reaction. And, rather than admit he was wrong, he still sitting in the corner, fingers in his ears and still "LA LA"-ing a way. 

At this point, I'm just pointing out how it is right now, that's all.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> ...you really don't understand how he worded it, do you?


That depends, do I need the "compassion" he keeps bragging about to do so?


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

joshstory said:


> I have read through the pages over at FN, and I am laughing my ass off...
> 
> Ok, pretend this was a legal battle, taking place in a court of law.
> 
> ...



Well if I was the judge of the court and this came into my courtroom. I would make Nexxus/Suxxen give up his informent to testify, since this is what it all started with was that so called "informent" telling him that Neer did it. If he didn't want to bring out the informent. Then I would throw the case outta court.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> Well if I was the judge of the court and this came into my courtroom. I would make Nexxus/Suxxen give up his informent to testify, since this is what it all started with was that so called "informent" telling him that Neer did it. If he didn't want to bring out the informent. Then I would throw the case outta court.


I'd throw him in contempt for wasting my time until he submits the informant's name.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> Well if I was the judge of the court and this came into my courtroom. I would make Nexxus/Suxxen give up his informent to testify, since this is what it all started with was that so called "informent" telling him that Neer did it. If he didn't want to bring out the informent. Then I would throw the case outta court.



So, that mean, the judge would close the case because of no proof, right?


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 8, 2009)

Can't you see? Nexxus is the biggest troll of all! He knew damn straight that we were going to argue and fuss about this for over 9000 years and he is working, he is doing it perfectly. He is going to wait for a couple weeks until it cools down then he is going to re-open the site, surely one of us will post a thread pointing it out and it will lead to more buttfuckery.


/conspiracy


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> That depends, do I need the "compassion" he keeps bragging about to do so?


No, you don't need compassion to understand it.


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow... Just realized I tripled the number of posts I've made in these forums in this one thread alone. o_o

Furry Drama, do your thing!


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> I'd throw him in contempt for wasting my time until he submits the informant's name.



I'd do that as well after he didn't want to give up his informent. Cause I want to know who said this to him as supposedly this "informent" is on the "FA staff". Which I doubt that. As I said before it was probably somebady that was banned from FN, has been holding onto the rage of being banned from FN and it finaly snapped this person, so he send an e-mail to paypal and reported FN.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Can't you see? Nexxus is the biggest troll of all! He knew damn straight that we were going to argue and fuss about this for *OVER 9000 *years and he is working, he is doing it perfectly. He is going to wait for a couple weeks until it cools down then he is going to re-open the site, surely one of us will post a thread pointing it out and it will lead to more buttfuckery.
> 
> 
> /conspiracy



There. It's more obvious when it's bolded.


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

Witchiebunny said:


> Bogrim, I'm sorry but you're seriously splitting hairs in favor of ignoring a very valid point.
> 
> NOTHING YOU SAY NOR ANY ANALOGIES YOU DRAW WILL MAKE THIS OKAY. This would be like me pulling the TFP servers because someone on my forums called me out on something wrong I said. It's just not kosher.
> 
> ...


I never ignored that point and I keep saying you have every reason to be angry at him. I am also making myself a target in this discussion by being pretty much the only one standing up for the administrator.

My point all along has been that there isn't a reason behind what he did. The human mind isn't made up entirely of reason and logic. It is also made up of emotion. You can blame him with reason and logic, but emotion was the main drive of these actions.

Emotion is also the fault of most conflict. There isn't a single fight that's started only on reason. If there was no emotion, nobody would even need to fight because logically, the best way to resolve a crisis is to avoid having it in the first place.

When you have a situation with such high stakes, it's very easy for emotion to get out of control. That's what I'm asking you to understand, and asking you to bear over with him because things will probably return to normal, as one of his friends stated just a few replies back.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Pegasus316 said:


> Wow... Just realized I tripled the number of posts I've made in these forums in this one thread alone. o_o
> 
> Furry Drama, do your thing!



Well I had one post before this topic started...so.......yea.


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Well I had one post before this topic started...so.......yea.


I had 3. I have increased my post count 12 times over.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> I never ignored that point and I keep saying you have every reason to be angry at him. I am also making myself a target in this discussion by being pretty much the only one standing up for the administrator.
> 
> My point all along has been that there isn't a reason behind what he did. The human mind isn't made up entirely of reason and logic. It is also made up of emotion. You can blame him with reason and logic, but emotion was the main drive of these actions.
> 
> ...



still doesn't erase the fact that he was being a douchebag, drama-queen and an ego-maniac for taking FA's "succes" (read: larger subscriber base) as a personal attack.

p.s. you're not this champion of morality, good sense or moderate action. pretending you are only makes you look like a ponce.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> I never ignored that point and I keep saying you have every reason to be angry at him. I am also making myself a target in this discussion by being pretty much the only one standing up for the administrator.
> 
> My point all along has been that there isn't a reason behind what he did. The human mind isn't made up entirely of reason and logic. It is also made up of emotion. You can blame him with reason and logic, but emotion was the main drive of these actions.
> 
> ...



One of the things I discovered very quickly as TFP began to grow was that as an admin, you must, MUST not let your emotions rule what you do in regard to the group you are in charge of because of this very thing. 

Being an admin is a very humbling experience. Many times people will pop up JUST to tell you you're wrong, and not because they earnestly believe it, but just to say it. And you must be willing to genuinely look at yourself and see if you are indeed wrong and if you are, you need to be willing and able to make amends. 

Yes, we have emotions too. But I've only been doing the Admin thing for what...17 months or there abouts and I've already learned to put them on the back burner when conducting admin business. My community is just a furry gaming community-(arguably) substantially less important than art or personal web pages and certainly much smaller. 

Nexxus has been at this, off and on for 12 years. Think about that. 12. Years. He's been at this since I was in 7th grade. That is SAYING something. If I figured this shit out in 17 months, shouldn't he have had infinitely more self control for 12 years worth of doing this type of job?

Just sayin.


----------



## Pegasus316 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> I never ignored that point and I keep saying you have every reason to be angry at him. I am also making myself a target in this discussion by being pretty much the only one standing up for the administrator.
> 
> My point all along has been that there isn't a reason behind what he did. The human mind isn't made up entirely of reason and logic. It is also made up of emotion. You can blame him with reason and logic, but emotion was the main drive of these actions.
> 
> ...



The problem is that we're not speaking of FN returning in a hopeful manner. To be blunt, Nexxus taking it down was probably the best solution. Otherwise, if he DOES bring it back, it will only result in further mudslinging down the line.

Generally speaking, he's usually been pretty level-headed. He's dealt with people pointing fingers at him for shit in the past with a fairly cool head (not sure how many people, if any, have ever heard of Sibe - that's going back 10 years now). To see him doing this only means he's becoming his own worst enemy. And, maybe it's time that he does step down.

Whether he does or not, that's really not up to us. But, if he does come back, he's gonna need to walk on eggshells for a while. And, if he's not careful, this whole thing will happen all over again. He should probably just quit while he's ahead.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfGuy100 said:


> So, that mean, the judge would close the case because of no proof, right?



That is correct. Though in a court of law his so called "informent" would kind be like evidence. If you hide evidence that's bad and you can be held with perjury and Conspiracy to do something, as well as some other things. So just because this "informent" is a friend of his. He's protecting said friend and taking all the crap on himself, thus this is why he pulled the plug on FN to get away from it, but it back fires and he gets more crap from it as the people that supported him are going to see what he's about and not trust him anymore. Still I find all this funny. IMO I would have just given up the "informent" as this is the proof everyone is wanting from him. Since so called "informent" is supposidly an the "FA staff" as he has said in the FN thread on FN before it got pulled.


----------



## ruhemaus (Dec 8, 2009)

Lasair said:


> Look heres the deal, if you blatantly come out and accuse someone like Dragoneer of this, blame it all on FA with no evidence whatsoever, when Nexxus knew it wasn't a solid accusation all he had to do was post and say: Look im sorry, i acted stupidly in accusing FA of this. i overreacted, maybe its not true. Now lets look into this and find the real answers.
> 
> But instead he acted like a jealous baby and threw all his toys out of the pram because he had realised his own stupidity, he takes down the site. Rather than taking time to try and find the real culprit, and then once he has (or cant find) the answer, THEN shut down the site if he feels neccisary.
> 
> ...



And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> That is correct. Though in a court of law his so called "informent" would kind be like evidence. If you hide evidence that's bad and you can be held with perjury and Conspiracy to do something, as well as some other things. So just because this "informent" is a friend of his. He's protecting said friend and taking all the crap on himself, thus this is why he pulled the plug on FN to get away from it, but it back fires and he gets more crap from it as the people that supported him are going to see what he's about and not trust him anymore. Still I find all this funny. IMO I would have just given up the "informent" as this is the proof everyone is wanting from him. Since so called "informent" is supposidly an the "FA staff" as he has said in the FN thread on FN before it got pulled.




You really do have a good point there, dude. If someone did something and blame it on other for no reason, then why do it?


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 8, 2009)

HAHAHA!


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

ruhemaus said:


> And nothing of value was lost.




In the end that is the truest reply to this thread.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfGuy100 said:


> You really do have a good point there, dude. If someone did something and blame it on other for no reason, then why do it?


Jealousy.

It's that simple.


----------



## Zachski (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> In the end that is the truest reply to this thread.



Actually, the site WAS of value... to the community that was there.

Don't blame the community for the admin's issues.  Many of them started to side with FA.  I think we should show them a little more respect for that.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> In the end that is the truest reply to this thread.


Agreed.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> Jealousy.
> 
> It's that simple.



I agree it is just that. Jealousy. Nexxus/Suxxen is jealous that FA is getting more users then FN. As FN is old and been around for a while, so that means Nexxus/Suxxen sees himself on the out and like Neer is on the in. How ever that situation goes, so he blames someone for something they didn't do, based on someone else's words and doesn't want to give that some one up which would be the proof we all want to know about, since we dunno if it's true if it's someone on the FA staff or someone else that just likes causing crap for other people, be it if they are holding a grude against specific targeted person or place. We'll just never know who this person is, until Nexxus/Suxxen gives them up.


----------



## Bogrim (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm just going to add my final reply to this topic (because I really want to get back to concentrating on my artwork right now ;-)):

Witchiebunny: I agree. For those reasons you mentioned, the administrators I have come to know have also been some of the kindest people I have ever met. I also don't mind you saying it at all, because I think the conclusion you reached is a lot more humble as well than those expressed in the beginning of the thread (no specific).

Pegasus316: You're most likely right. It's a long time to have been an administrator, after all. Either way, I have a feeling that you will support him regardless of what he decides.

And lastly:


Redregon said:


> still doesn't erase the fact that he was being a douchebag, drama-queen and an ego-maniac for taking FA's "succes" (read: larger subscriber base) as a personal attack.
> 
> p.s. you're not this champion of morality, good sense or moderate action. pretending you are only makes you look like a ponce.


I have seen much more douchebaggery in this very thread than what happened to FN. Nor do I have to be any "champion of morality" to see the site has only been down for at most a day, and yet everyone has already brought their rocks for the stoning. If the situation is still the same in a month, I will think of him in the same way.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> I agree it is just that. Jealousy. Nexxus/Suxxen is jealous that FA is getting more users then FN. As FN is old and been around for a while, so that means Nexxus/Suxxen sees himself on the out and like Neer is on the in. How ever that situation goes, so he blames someone for something they didn't do, based on someone else's words and doesn't want to give that some one up which would be the proof we all want to know about, since we dunno if it's true if it's someone on the FA staff or someone else that just likes causing crap for other people, be it if they are holding a grude against specific targeted person or place. We'll just never know who this person is, until Nexxus/Suxxen gives them up.




The sad part?
His selfishness and behavior did affect a lot of people who actually liked the site and used it. Granted it wasn't as big as FA but it did have a lot of users. A majority of which probably won't give him another chance and will find hosting elsewhere if he does bring the site back up.


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 8, 2009)

If the worst thing to happen to anyone in the day is what is transpiring in this forum and elsewhere in the Furry community, then that is a pretty good day in my book. Ah, the simple things in life.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> The sad part?
> His selfishness and behavior did affect a lot of people who actually liked the site and used it. Granted it wasn't as big as FA but it did have a lot of users. A majority of which probably won't give him another chance and will find hosting elsewhere if he does bring the site back up.



-nods- That is the sad part. It's like what happened with FAP. Not a lot of people are going to trust him again when he pulled this stunt right now, if he does decide to bring FN back up. Yes some people will move on to other furry art hosting sites like FA or others that aren't FA, but the main point is. People saw how he acted childish and won't trust him again.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> If the worst thing to happen to anyone in the day is what is transpiring in this forum and elsewhere in the Furry community, then that is a pretty good day in my book. Ah, the simple things in life.



Dude we got a lot of snow and they canceled classes... ON THE DAY OF FINALS!
I get to study for my Ecology test(or procrastinate studying) until Thursday now. 
It's been a god day.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> -nods- That is the sad part. It's like what happened with FAP. Not a lot of people are going to trust him again when he pulled this stunt right now, if he does decide to bring FN back up. Yes some people will move on to other furry art hosting sites like FA or others that aren't FA, but the main point is. People saw how he acted childish and won't trust him again.



At least with FAP(the name still makes me giggle) he gave warning and did let people download all their site stuff before totally wiping it out. 
That and he just didn't wanna have the site and moved on instead of throwing a fit out of jealousy. 
Rick Rolling was a bit juvenile but it was not nearly as bad as this drama.


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> Dude we got a lot of snow and they canceled classes... ON THE DAY OF FINALS!
> I get to study for my Ecology test(or procrastinate studying) until Thursday now.
> It's been a god day.



Ah! A stay of execution!   

It is that time of year isn't it? I used to live in Northern Utah, so I know how it is.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 8, 2009)

Bogrim said:


> I'm just going to add my final reply to this topic (because I really want to get back to concentrating on my artwork right now ;-)):
> 
> Witchiebunny: I agree. For those reasons you mentioned, the administrators I have come to know have also been some of the kindest people I have ever met. I also don't mind you saying it at all, because I think the conclusion you reached is a lot more humble as well than those expressed in the beginning of the thread (no specific).
> 
> ...



if it was a case of the site just going down and not going down in a burst of glitter and waving a pink boa indignantly, chances are there would be no drama coming from here.

but, you see, he started by accusing the staff here of something which he had no proof of and when people started to call him on it, he pulled his site like a little whiny bitch. he has no respect for you at all else he would have just let it slide rather than erasing the website that you call home. can you not see that he really doesn't give a shit about you or his fans in this case? can you not see that all he cares about is being "right" and that the rest of the fandom can just go to hell? he is being a selfish little cunt and fucking with HIS fanbase (as well as others) and you're defending his selfish actions. now, if he was secretly sucking you off, then i can understand the devotion... or maybe you're just a sockpuppet... i don't know, i really don't care. but i will laugh at retarded people all i want and no amount of you telling me i'm a "bad man" will stop me from doing it.

so, whateer, you can keep on going, but to be completely bulnt, you should be getting pissy at Nexxus for treating his "fans" like useless toys.

he probably doesn't even know you (or care who you are) and making an idiot out of yourself defending him is probably not going to get you in his good graces as all you're doing is aggrivating the situation.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> At least with FAP(the name still makes me giggle) he gave warning and did let people download all their site stuff before totally wiping it out.
> That and he just didn't wanna have the site and moved on instead of throwing a fit out of jealousy.
> Rick Rolling was a bit juvenile but it was not nearly as bad as this drama.



I dunno, if he gave fair warning, Rickrolling everyone who used the website is a pretty funny way to go out. That's just my two cents though.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> Ah! A stay of execution!
> 
> It is that time of year isn't it? I used to live in Northern Utah, so I know how it is.



Yea, today came the end of 4 days of snow. Looks like we'll be up into the low 40s this weekend which is awesome. I'm excited for the warmth.

--


VitaiSlade said:


> I dunno, if he gave fair warning, Rickrolling everyone who used the website is a pretty funny way to go out. That's just my two cents though.



I remember him allowing people to download stuff before totally pulling the site down. I think it was after the Rickrolling when he explained why he was getting rid of FAP. I downloaded my art off of there when he gave the warning.


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> I'm excited for the warmth.



Hahaha! The fact that you called 40 degrees WARMTH makes me shiver.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> Yea, today came the end of 4 days of snow. Looks like we'll be up into the low 40s this weekend which is awesome. I'm excited for the warmth.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



I went outside in shorts and a cutoff t-shirt today and it was still a bit warm out.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> At least with FAP(the name still makes me giggle) he gave warning and did let people download all their site stuff before totally wiping it out.
> That and he just didn't wanna have the site and moved on instead of throwing a fit out of jealousy.
> Rick Rolling was a bit juvenile but it was not nearly as bad as this drama.



That's true. Though my point is. If the owner of Fap brings FAP back up. You're not going to trust him like you did when you first joined FAP, cause he could just get bored again and pull the plug on FAP again. Just like if FN is brought back up. You're not going to trust Nexxus/Suxxen like that either as he could be childish again and pull the plug again.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I dunno, if he gave fair warning, Rickrolling everyone who used the website is a pretty funny way to go out. That's just my two cents though.


He didn't rickroll because he had little agreement in the "_never gonna give you up_" part. Still, it would have been rather amusing.


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I went outside in shorts and a cutoff t-shirt today and it was still a bit warm out.



Yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> Hahaha! The fact that you called 40 degrees WARMTH makes me shiver.



I hate the cold too. I'd be happy for it to be above 50 all year round. Summer in Colorado is nice but winter.. not so much. D: 



VitaiSlade said:


> I went outside in shorts and a cutoff t-shirt today and it was still a bit warm out.



Well, Florida. 
I spent Thanksgiving week in Anaheim, California and all the people complaining about cold when it was above 45 at night drove me insane.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> I hate the cold too. I'd be happy for it to be above 50 all year round. Summer in Colorado is nice but winter.. not so much. D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was in a heavy ass leather jacket at 56 the other day. It was definitely a bit chilly.


----------



## Hyasinth (Dec 8, 2009)

RyuDragnier said:


> If they really think that, then they must have some major paranoia. Does anybody here even give a damn about that site? I surely don't. I was on it for a week and left.



Me too. It was the first furry site I tried to host art on, and considering it was a bajillion years ago and I didn't know any html or how ftp worked, I couldn't do jack. And no one I messaged was willing to help. :/ Granted this was in like... 1999.. but still.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I was in a heavy ass leather jacket at 56 the other day. It was definitely a bit chilly.



56 is hoodie weather man or a light long sleeve shirt. Unless I'm in the sun, then I can warm up like a lizard and be good. 
--

Right now it's 5. We did get up to 16 today though.


----------



## xmana (Dec 8, 2009)

Well its gone , it went ye bye and will never return


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> I was in a heavy ass leather jacket at 56 the other day. It was definitely a bit chilly.



I was in shorts myself. 56 isn't cold for me in Florida, since I live here myself.


----------



## Lukas_Shep (Dec 8, 2009)

Carrots have changed to cocks:

http://i49.tinypic.com/1zb5sh3.gif

More appropriate, yes?

EDIT: Cocks are back to carrots.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 8, 2009)

Yay new members and more drama.
Thanks for the lulz FailNation.


----------



## Koze (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonlord3446 said:


> hi all....


Buddy this ain't no introductions thread or chat room.


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonlord3446 said:


> hi all....



Who are you


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Koze said:


> Buddy this ain't no introductions thread or chat room.




Hey I've been using it as a chatroom all day because it's fucking cold outside. XD


----------



## cesarin (Dec 8, 2009)

Equium said:


> Nexxus is loving all this attention, I'm sure. If you're reading, Nex: Ha, ha ha ha ha ha ha. I haven't seen this much fail since I invented the candy floss golf club.
> 
> I predict FN will be back soon enough. Someone will pick it up.



dont you mean he will go baww "I miss all the attention I had as admin..."
and reset the site again?
its not like he hasnt done it before..



Bogrim said:


> I think you should stop jumping to all these conclusions based on assumptions.
> 
> And why are you talking for more than one person? I haven't browsed FurNation at all nor registered in a life-time, but because I still know some of my friends used and liked the site, I think it's a shame it went down. For that same reason, I care about their emotions because no amount of flaming will ever lead to something constructive.
> 
> ...



he maybe will fill finally understand how childish he looked while being a dramaqueen with his silly "baww dragooner damaged me" bull...


----------



## Koze (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> Hey I've been using it as a chatroom all day because it's fucking cold outside. XD


Fuck you I wanna be where you are right no. :I


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

Dragonlord if you wanna post random shit that in no way involves the discussion of the thread go here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=12

This is a thread about how FurNation's admin Suxxen (Formerly known as Nexxus) fails epicly and any branching conversation.


----------



## verias (Dec 8, 2009)

Interesting things to note:
1. Hearsay is inadmissable as evidence in a court of law.
2. Ragequitting the internet should be the newest fad.
3. Carrots, cocks and fish. What do these three things have in common?


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> That's true. Though my point is. If the owner of Fap brings FAP back up. You're not going to trust him like you did when you first joined FAP, cause he could just get bored again and pull the plug on FAP again. Just like if FN is brought back up. You're not going to trust Nexxus/Suxxen like that either as he could be childish again and pull the plug again.



What do you mean people won't trust Nexxus?

This isn't the first time Nexxus has shut down FA forever, and he managed to have people forget about that.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> What do you mean people won't trust Nexxus?
> 
> This isn't the first time Nexxus has shut down FA forever, and he managed to have people forget about that.



Well people can only be puppets for so long before they get pissed off. Get what I'm saying? Everyone has there breaking points with dealing with people like this and how they act. Plus it's FN not FA. Since Neer is the one that owns FA.


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> Hey I've been using it as a chatroom all day because it's fucking cold outside. XD



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_relay_chat


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Koze said:


> Fuck you I wanna be where you are right no. :I




No you don't it's freaking dangerous on the roads and shit. Though I do know WHY you wanna be over here really though. 

Hopefully you get to come back soon.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> Dragonlord if you wanna post random shit that in no way involves the discussion of the thread go here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=12
> 
> This is a thread about how FurNation's admin Suxxen (Formerly known as Nexxus) fails epicly and any branching conversation.



BTW, watch your PM, dude...he may send you a PM.

And dragonlord, he is right, you have to us that link to something fun. This thread is for serious discussion only.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonlord3446 said:


> why did nexxus shut down *fn*?



Fixed! X3


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonlord3446 said:


> why did nexxus shut down fa?


*FN*, not *FA*. that was a typo.

He shut down _FurNation_ due to being called out for falsely blaming *FurAffinity* (aka dragoneer) for THEIR paypal being shut down when *FurAffinity* was in NO way involved, so as a result he pulled the plug on a website *he does not even own.
*
Wolfguy:Let him PM me lol.


----------



## verias (Dec 8, 2009)

In all seriousness though. This entire thread has been so entertaining I actually logged in! That hasn't happened since the cub art discussion some 3 years ago....
Apparently drama attracts me.

To the advent of the situation. I feel for those who have lost their community, however, nothing excuses childish behavior like this.

That's like a CEO of a major corporation shitcanning the entire staff because he lost his petty cash account for embezzlement.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> Well people can only be puppets for so long before they get pissed off. Get what I'm saying? Everyone has there breaking points with dealing with people like this and how they act. Plus it's FN not FA. Since Neer is the one that owns FA.



My bad ;P 

I meant FN.   

But either way, this isn't the first time that Nexxus has shut down that site.  He's been in a state of shutting down on January 1st for the past.. well, thirteen years, at least.  

I remember when the creep cussed at me because I DARED by Furnation Magazine from a vendor at a convention instead of from him.  He whined about how "If I liked the site I should support it."

/Thought the site was shite.
// But like fiction
/// Hey wait, this isn't FARK


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Aden said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_relay_chat



Off topic post in a drama ridden thread is way more amusing. 
Thanks though, I know what an IRC is.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm just curious as to what all the people who donated recently think.
Especially since he said it would be up till January at least, and then he pulls the plug now.

I know they're donations, but damn.
I bet they're kicking themselves in the face now for trying to help the site.


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonlord3446 said:


> why did nexxus shut down fa?



Beep beep short bus coming through


> I'm just curious as to what all the people who donated recently think.
> Especially since he said it would be up till January at least, and then he pulls the plug now.


Furries are unstable psychophantic nerds. Why would anyone ever give them money? \ :V /


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

hey guys, check out FN page again...he posted a link. XD


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> My bad ;P
> 
> I meant FN.
> 
> ...



It's ok. Though yeah. People won't keep standing for this behavior, if it keeps going on and on and on. People just get sick of it and decide to move on, if it keeps happening over and over and over. Cause it's like getting taken advantage of.


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonlord3446 said:


> my post was deleted...





Ben said:


> Beep beep short bus coming through



^


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfGuy100 said:


> hey guys, check out FN page again...he posted a link. XD



It said thanks for all the cocks at one point too. but not for long. the "lol bitches" was black text on the black background

http://i45.tinypic.com/25pu55j.jpg
--

Yea, how people could still respect this guy is beyond me.


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonlord3446 said:


> why is fa not loading?



I dunno, why do you think it hasn't been loading for the last eight days now? :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonlord3446 said:


> why is fa not loading?


... What butthole did you crawl out of?


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

dragonlord3446 said:


> why is fa not loading?



Because it's been down for almost a week. 
Technical difficulties is the short explanation. It's supposed to be back tonight but... who knows they're about to get hit by a storm.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> It said thanks for all the cocks at one point too. but not for long. the "lol bitches" was black text on the black background
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/25pu55j.jpg
> --
> ...



really? It said this: 





> FurNation is gone.
> 
> So long, and thanks for all the carrots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

"If you want to visit a really great furry site, I recommend ArtSpots."

Yeah, recommend a furry site that doesn't allow porn. That'll go over fantastically with furries. V:


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfGuy100 said:


> really? It said this:



It got changed to that after the cocks thing.

It does say the art spots link now though yes.


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfGuy100 said:


> really? It said this:


He's changed it three times in the last few hours.

FurNation will be back. He's just pulling this move for some pointless sense of worth.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> He's changed it three times in the last few hours.
> 
> FurNation will be back. He's just pulling this move for some pointless sense of worth.



Yeah, something tell me he isn't taking FN down. Just for abuse or stuff like that.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> He's changed it three times in the last few hours.
> 
> FurNation will be back. He's just pulling this move for some pointless sense of worth.



Which isn't really going to work. Just make us laugh at him more.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> Which isn't really going to work. Just make us laugh at him more.



Which is what I'm doing now XD


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfGuy100 said:


> Which is what I'm doing now XD



Me too! XD


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

http://s413.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=Furnationgoesbye-byepart2.jpg


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> Me too! XD



*as Nelson from Simpsons, point at Nexxus* Ha ha!


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nah, it doesn't. :3


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfGuy100 said:


> *as Nelson from Simpsons, point at Nexxus* Ha ha!



LOL! I wonder how many times he'll change the link to the gone page of FN, before he brings it back online?


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Who know, man?


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 8, 2009)

Vgm22 said:


> LOL! I wonder how many times he'll change the link to the gone page of FN, before he brings it back online?



Now accepting bets.


----------



## Vgm22 (Dec 8, 2009)

-nods- Well we'll see how many times as people will post screenshots of it here to this thread. X3


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Now accepting bets.


*slap two $100 bills on table* $200!


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 8, 2009)

Guys. Dead horse now.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

What do you mean by that?


----------



## the_Roop (Dec 8, 2009)

the traffic on this forum topic is likely more than FN gets in a day


----------



## Torinir (Dec 8, 2009)

He isn't dead yet, just growing lots of chest hair... and has some... ahem... stains. 

http://bayimg.com/image/aagegaacl.jpg


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Torinir said:


> He isn't dead yet, just growing lots of chest hair... and has some... ahem... stains.
> 
> http://bayimg.com/image/aagegaacl.jpg



lmao! XD That made me laugh


----------



## RyuDragnier (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfGuy100 said:


> What do you mean by that?


He means we're kicking it. But I don't think it's dead. There's still some life in it, so we're going to kick it UNTIL it's dead.


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Dec 8, 2009)

Aurora Borealis said:


> He's changed it three times in the last few hours.
> 
> FurNation will be back. He's just pulling this move for some pointless sense of worth.



Yup, attention whoring and trying to draw people away from FA. I find it funny that this time when FA went down, people started crying about how FA would start asking for donations and all this shit - and instead it was handled in a (what I believe to be) professional manner.

Then FN gets paypal pulled and they start throwing a bawwfest, pointing fingers, crying and pulling the site right away. Go figure. ; Way to make yourself look worse than the competition (and you'd think with popular competition like FA, you'd want to make yourself look more professional/mature. You'd think..)


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Then let's do it. >:3


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Ben said:


> Oh god, this is too much
> 
> Are you from a middle eastern country
> 
> ...



fail troll maybe? I mean seriously...


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

Sonja Arashi said:


> Yup, attention whoring and trying to draw people away from FA. I find it funny that this time when FA went down, people started crying about how FA would start asking for donations and all this shit - and instead it was handled in a (what I believe to be) professional manner.



That two thousand dollar donation sure was highly suspicious though. I mean really, the guy who made the donation isn't even rich. At the very least, if he felt like blowing his money, he could have given it to a noble cause instead of funding a shady furry porn site. :|


----------



## WolfeMasters (Dec 8, 2009)

You want to know something about FurNation?  It used to be a great website.  Then, Nexxus discovered yiffing on SecondLife and bailed on FN.  That is all there is to it, plain and simple.  The guy used to live for improving his website and making it better.  Instead, he came out with one last "great" update and then went back to fapping off to SL.  You want proof that he got swept up in SL?  How many islands did "FurNation" have on SL?  Last I had checked (which was a long time ago) they had about 6-8 islands and were still growing.  Oh, and good luck ever talking to the guy IN SecondLife.  Donations to FN in SL were not even appreciated.  The guy is an attention whore, but hates it when he is the center of attention.  Try to figure that one out.

To top it off, when I attempted to purchase some of Wookiee's stuff from his store, it took 4 months of nagging to get my stuff sent to me.  The ONLY reason I ever got it was because I had to contact Wookiee DIRECTLY and ask him if he could offer me any assistance.  Even he had issues getting a reply.  Fortunately, Wookiee must be rather persuasive because I was finally able to get the stuff I paid for.  

Oh, and if you have not checked the FurNation site recently (after the "oh-so-convenient" shutdown), the "gone" message implies a lot too.  But only if you can read between the lines.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Dec 8, 2009)

Sonja Arashi said:


> Yup, attention whoring and trying to draw people away from FA. I find it funny that this time when FA went down, people started crying about how FA would start asking for donations and all this shit - and instead it was handled in a (what I believe to be) professional manner.
> 
> Then FN gets paypal pulled and they start throwing a bawwfest, pointing fingers, crying and pulling the site right away. Go figure. ; Way to make yourself look worse than the competition (and you'd think with popular competition like FA, you'd want to make yourself look more professional/mature. You'd think..)



Therein lies your problem, you started thinking.  That kind of thing is forbade on teh Internets.  What is wrong with you?  Thinking?  ...seriously...!?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2009)

IMO, Furnation was good for it's time, but it was past it's prime.


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Dec 8, 2009)

Ben said:


> That two thousand dollar donation sure was highly suspicious though. I mean really, the guy who made the donation isn't even rich. At the very least, if he felt like blowing his money, he could have given it to a noble cause instead of funding a shady furry porn site. :|



Yeah, but if he felt like wasting his money on furry porn, then whatever. None of my business really, as I'm not rich and I have a small collection of very expensive ($500-$1000 range) 

I'm not going to complain about what people care to do with their spare money if it's not hurting anyone. (Although I bet it was to draw attention to himself, in some part XD) 

I don't see how it's suspicious though.



WolfeMasters said:


> Therein lies your problem, you started thinking.  That kind of thing is forbade on teh Internets.  What is wrong with you?  Thinking?  ...seriously...!?



Well, I'm usually busy trolling or something, I believe I'm allowed to think sometimes. 

I know, expecting people on the internet to behave in a professional manner when they're running a service is completely absurd, especially when it comes to furries.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

Ben said:


> Oh god, this is too much
> 
> Are you from a middle eastern country
> 
> ...



What gives you the idea that he is? I know my Dad's side of our family came from Czachoslovakia where at I am not certain


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

Sonja Arashi said:


> Yeah, but if he felt like wasting his money on furry porn, then whatever. None of my business really, as I'm not rich and I have a small collection of very expensive ($500-$1000 range)
> 
> I'm not going to complain about what people care to do with their spare money if it's not hurting anyone. (Although I bet it was to draw attention to himself, in some part XD)
> 
> I don't see how it's suspicious though.



Honestly, it seems like a thinly veiled power grab to me (although I'm not sure why anyone would pay such a hefty price for power over murry purries). I guess we'll see if anything comes of it.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> What gives you the idea that he is? I know my Dad's side of our family came from Czachoslovakia where at I am not certain




*head desk*


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> What gives you the idea that he is? I know my Dad's side of our family came from Czachoslovakia where at I am not certain



I'm just pulling a random country name out of my ass, don't mind me. Although you should probably spell the name of the country right if you're going to take offense to the joke. :V


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ben said:


> Honestly, it seems like a thinly veiled power grab to me (although I'm not sure why anyone would pay such a hefty price for power over murry purries). I guess we'll see if anything comes of it.


lol murry purries

And you THINK it is because of him, like, so consumed in power, eh?


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Dec 8, 2009)

Ben said:


> Honestly, it seems like a thinly veiled power grab to me (although I'm not sure why anyone would pay such a hefty price for power over murry purries). I guess we'll see if anything comes of it.



Ah. Well, as long as it's a donation (and they weren't in real need of the money, or so they said), I don't see how it can be much of a power grab. Now, if the site were really suffering and suddenly someone comes up with $2000, I'd be a bit more suspicious of their intents.

At the same time, I do see your point of view. =) You're right, time will tell.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 8, 2009)

All I can say is Nexxus fucked it up when he brought the accusations out at first and got his mindless drones to attack FA/Dragoneer.

Good job bringing down your own site and reputation AGAIN, fruitcup.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Dec 8, 2009)

Check out FurNation now, there is no longer even a snooty page.  Hmm...  Hard to figure out who the bad guy was and who "won" this fight...?

FurAffinity - Victory
FurNation - Loser

The prize of 1 Intarwebs is awarded to the victor.
The loser shall obtain nothing more than "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)"


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Ben said:


> Honestly, it seems like a thinly veiled power grab to me (although I'm not sure why anyone would pay such a hefty price for power over murry purries). I guess we'll see if anything comes of it.



Could be or he might just like dragoneer and FA. 

I'm hoping dragoneer isn't going to start letting people buy admin privileges(though I don't see him doing it)... that would lead bad places quick.


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Dec 8, 2009)

Glaice said:


> All I can say is Nexxus fucked it up when he brought the accusations out at first and got his mindless drones to attack FA/Dragoneer.



Yeah, pretty much killed any lingering respect I had for him. =/

Even if Dragoneer/FA HAD reported him to paypal out of spite - well, he was against their ToS anyway so who is he to complain?


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

Remember kiddies, there will come a day when FA will go down the path of obscurity like Yerf, FAP, DA and other furry art sites. Yes there will come the day when another site will take FA's glory, but hopefully not anytime soon


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

Sonja Arashi said:


> Ah. Well, as long as it's a donation (and they weren't in real need of the money, or so they said), I don't see how it can be much of a power grab. Now, if the site were really suffering and suddenly someone comes up with $2000, I'd be a bit more suspicious of their intents.
> 
> At the same time, I do see your point of view. =) You're right, time will tell.



This is true. However, the fact that it was explicitly stated that they wouldn't be asking for donations is what sets off alarms with me. 

"WELL, YOU DON'T NEED THE MONEY, BUT HERE'S A GIGANTIC SUM OF CASH I BARELY EVEN HAVE."

It's just tho thilly.


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Remember kiddies, there will come a day when FA will go down the path of obscurity like Yerf, FAP, DA and other furry art sites. Yes there will come the day when another site will take FA's *glory*, but hopefully not anytime soon



That word, I do not think it means what you think it means



dragonlord3446 said:


> now that my posts have been deleted im back to a nerf herder



Hey guess what

That one is going to get deleted too.
Please stop


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfeMasters said:


> Check out FurNation now, there is no longer even a snooty page.  Hmm...  Hard to figure out who the bad guy was and who "won" this fight...?
> 
> FurAffinity - Victory
> FurNation - Loser
> ...



Still has check out artspots post for me. 
--

I don't see this as a win lose situation, just as one site blaming another for their problems before running away.


----------



## the_Roop (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Remember kiddies, there will come a day when FA will go down the path of obscurity like Yerf, FAP, DA and other furry art sites. Yes there will come the day when another site will take FA's glory, but hopefully not anytime soon



never...we can not and will not EVER let that happen


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Aden said:


> That word, I do not think it means what you think it means



INCONCEIVABLE


----------



## verias (Dec 8, 2009)

Ben said:


> This is true. However, the fact that it was explicitly stated that they wouldn't be asking for donations is what sets off alarms with me.
> 
> "WELL, YOU DON'T NEED THE MONEY, BUT HERE'S A GIGANTIC SUM OF CASH I BARELY EVEN HAVE."
> 
> It's just tho thilly.



Never understate the generosity of some furries....*laughs* Truthfully, there are some, who despite circumstance, feel the need to give.

Rare though it may be. >.>
<.<


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2009)

ED updated their thing on FurNation.

Yay, some light leading.


----------



## Aden (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> INCONCEIVABLE



*reference high-five*



dragonlord3446 said:


> well sense you cant just have fun here im gone -_-



Oh noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Remember kiddies, there will come a day when FA will go down the path of obscurity like Yerf, FAP, DA and other furry art sites. Yes there will come the day when another site will take FA's glory, but hopefully not anytime soon



If the site continues to remain stagnant, it's likely to be sooner rather than later.



RyuDragnier said:


> How much you want to bet FN will be back next week?



Considering Furnation no longer has any place in our yiffy yoffy infrastructure, I wouldn't be surprised if this were the site's last hurrah.



			
				dragonlord3446 said:
			
		

> now that my posts have been deleted im back to a nerf herder



It's like watching a case study on social awkwardness unfold before our sodomy stained eyes


----------



## Gizgiz (Dec 8, 2009)

Argh, every time i think i'm done reading this topic, i hit refresh and there is like 5 new posts!.. o_o


Never really heard of anyone using FN anymore, every time i've been lead there from somewhere its just a dead link.. R.I.P? Feel sad for everyone that was using it and having their pages hosted there tho, pretty immature of the admin to just pull the plug like that, should have given the site owners a warning or something...


but i guess he just got too owned for that =P


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Aden said:


> *reference high-five*



I love that damn movie, I use to even have a rat named Rous. XD


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 8, 2009)

To those who are blurting, "TL;DR," I received BREAKING NEWS, only a couple of minutes ago, that FN was about to shut down due to lack of funds.
...And only several seconds ago, FN... passed on. Burn in internet hell- Rest in peace, FurNation.

(Of course the new front page of FN recommends ArtSpots, NOT Furaffinity )


----------



## WolfeMasters (Dec 8, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ED updated their thing on FurNation.
> 
> Yay, some light leading.



I was actually about to comment about that.  I was curious how long it would take before ED updated more lolfurriepronznstuffs.


----------



## Sonja Arashi (Dec 8, 2009)

Honestly, I'll be sticking with FA almost solo until Furocity starts playing nicer with Opera (maybe it does with the new version, I haven't checked yet). =) I have accounts on both sites, but the Furocity one is somewhat stagnent. I only signed up because I heard of the new gallery-centric accounts which made me want to join. 

Not a big fan of Artspots, and I never used FurNation, so the above two are the only sites I really use (though I do visit fchan and e621 some).


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfeMasters said:


> I was actually about to comment about that.  I was curious how long it would take before ED updated more lolfurriepronznstuffs.



a member of the forums has been updated the ED article all day and even posting about it here.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

the_Roop said:


> never...we can not and will not EVER let that happen



I know, but eventually FA will be replaced with something much better


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfeMasters said:


> I was actually about to comment about that.  I was curious how long it would take before ED updated more lolfurriepronznstuffs.



I thought it would take a day. I guessed wrong.

lol furries.


----------



## KyleDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> The sad part?
> His selfishness and behavior did affect a lot of people who actually liked the site and used it. Granted it wasn't as big as FA but it did have a lot of users. A majority of which probably won't give him another chance and will find hosting elsewhere if he does bring the site back up.



^ This is me.  I've had my site hosted on FN for a very VERY long time.  If it does come back, I'm not sure I'll be keeping it there.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

Ben said:


> just
> 
> passin' through



Go and read my original post the proceeded that comment


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Go and read my original post the proceeded that comment



Oh I know, I'm just being a butthole. :]


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

ok


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

KyleDragon said:


> ^ This is me.  I've had my site hosted on FN for a very VERY long time.  If it does come back, I'm not sure I'll be keeping it there.




Glad I chose to have furtopia host my site. Being an admin at one point I know that the site can have some drama but the owner won't rage-quit on the people who still use the site. 

It sucks you lost your site, I hope you can find a new one and or have back-ups of your stuff.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow did I come to the party late.
Now I'm going to have to check ED and get a bunch of crap along with my real information...
*face paw* really guys?
I'll just be happy when FA comes back online, thats all I really want, but I'll be patient.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Wow did I come to the party late.
> Now I'm going to have to check ED and get a bunch of crap along with my real information...
> *face paw* really guys?
> I'll just be happy when FA comes back online, thats all I really want, but I'll be patient.



That is all we want my friend, trust me. But the drama over the admin of FurNAtion ragequitting teh site is too juicy not to ignore


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Wow did I come to the party late.
> Now I'm going to have to check ED and get a bunch of crap along with my real information...
> *face paw* really guys?
> I'll just be happy when FA comes back online, thats all I really want, but I'll be patient.



If you're on LJ check out furrydrama_2 
There's a few posts about it and the comments have tons more updates.


----------



## KyleDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> Glad I chose to have furtopia host my site. Being an admin at one point I know that the site can have some drama but the owner won't rage-quit on the people who still use the site.
> 
> It sucks you lost your site, I hope you can find a new one and or have back-ups of your stuff.



Oh, my site's on my computer (I never understood uploading your only copy to the internet...), so all I need is a place to host it.  Even willing to pay a bit.  I actually had other artists host their artwork on my site...it's been around for a long time   (Kinda unknown, but still   Not tons of people into furry tickling, but hey...I've got a nitch.  ).

I have a mirror, so I'm not entirely F'ed.  The problem is some people have a hard time connecting to it for...some reason


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 8, 2009)

Ugh, I haven't ever even really heard of Furnation, but I still wish shit haden't gone down like this. Us furries gotta cherish the niche communities we have!


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks as if this thread is going to be getting locked very soon (once it passes the 500 comment mark that is)


----------



## Mazz (Dec 8, 2009)

KyleDragon said:


> Oh, my site's on my computer (I never understood uploading your only copy to the internet...), so all I need is a place to host it.  Even willing to pay a bit.  I actually had other artists host their artwork on my site...it's been around for a long time   (Kinda unknown, but still   Not tons of people into furry tickling, but hey...I've got a nitch.  ).
> 
> I have a mirror, so I'm not entirely F'ed.  The problem is some people have a hard time connecting to it for...some reason



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

KyleDragon said:


> Oh, my site's on my computer (I never understood uploading your only copy to the internet...), so all I need is a place to host it.  Even willing to pay a bit.  I actually had other artists host their artwork on my site...it's been around for a long time   (Kinda unknown, but still   Not tons of people into furry tickling, but hey...I've got a nitch.  ).
> 
> I have a mirror, so I'm not entirely F'ed.  The problem is some people have a hard time connecting to it for...some reason



There are some you know, just wait until the main site is back up. I know that I have faved a lot of furry tickling art


----------



## KyleDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> There are some you know, just wait until the main site is back up. I know that I have faved a lot of furry tickling art



Oh, I know there's some   One doesn't write over a 300+ page story involving it for nothing after all 

Yeah...I write a lot...but the nice thing about a hosting site is that I have more creative control on how things look.  FA is nice and all, but at least on DA I can upload a story and have the text all laid out there so you don't have the download the .html file... (I know you can if you upload a .txt file, but then you lose all your text formatting...).  FA's great for images, but not really awesome for us writers


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

KyleDragon said:


> Oh, I know there's some   One doesn't write over a 300+ page story involving it for nothing after all
> 
> Yeah...I write a lot...but the nice thing about a hosting site is that I have more creative control on how things look.  FA is nice and all, but at least on DA I can upload a story and have the text all laid out there so you don't have the download the .html file... (I know you can if you upload a .txt file, but then you lose all your text formatting...).  FA's great for images, but not really awesome for us writers



And Yiffstar is even worse for us authors. I don't write that much on one topic, however, I am working on a beautiful TF story. Hopefully it will be done by Sunday and edited+posted by year end


----------



## KyleDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> And Yiffstar is even worse for us authors



Don't use the site, but I've been around there before...and yeah, I agree.  That's why I prefer my own site 

*remembers he's on the FA forums.*  ...um...but...but if I drew, then I'd be all over FA...heh... *looks around at the large FA crowd and waves.*


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

KyleDragon said:


> Don't use the site, but I've been around there before...and yeah, I agree.  That's why I prefer my own site
> 
> *remembers he's on the FA forums.*  ...um...but...but if I drew, then I'd be all over FA...heh... *looks around at the large FA crowd and waves.*



I have posted many stories I wrote on the main site, and have no problems posting them. Although I do double post (copy paste the story into the description box and in teh original format) that way I can please most who read my work


----------



## KyleDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> I have posted many stories I wrote on the main site, and have no problems posting them. Although I do double post (copy paste the story into the description box and in teh original format) that way I can please most who read my work



Hm...never thought about doing it that way...


----------



## Tigneon (Dec 8, 2009)

Gosh. It is so hard being a intardweb celebrity when you are someone like FA!


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

KyleDragon said:


> Hm...never thought about doing it that way...



I submit that way as the original file may be written in multiple fonts and colors, but copy/pasting the story into the description box takes away all that.


----------



## KyleDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> I submit that way as the original file may be written in multiple fonts and colors, but copy/pasting the story into the description box takes away all that.



I just need the ability to put things in italics and bold face.  I think the description box lets you do that...can't remember.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

KyleDragon said:


> I just need the ability to put things in italics and bold face.  I think the description box lets you do that...can't remember.



It does, but there are cases where what I have written is multiple fonts, and when copy/pasting to the description box you can't change the font type


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 8, 2009)

wow 460 replies already


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

I know, right?


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 8, 2009)

Mazz said:


> INCONCEIVABLE



IT HAS WORKED! YOU'VE GIVEN EVERYTHING AWAY! I KNOW WHERE THE POISON IS!


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> IT HAS WORKED! YOU'VE GIVEN EVERYTHING AWAY! I KNOW WHERE THE POISON IS!



You do? where is it then?


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 8, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> You do? where is it then?



Its-  

***gasp***

*points* What in the WORLD can that be?!


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 8, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> Its-
> 
> ***gasp***
> 
> *points* What in the WORLD can that be?!



WHAT?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 9, 2009)

He's promoting a site which prohibits anything above PG-13 and any piece of work with a watermark deemed as "obstructive" and not placed off to the side will be deleted. 
... This site is worse than DA.

***OH HAY LOOK IT'S BACK TO THE OLD SHIT


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> He's promoting a site which prohibits anything above PG-13 and any piece of work with a watermark deemed as "obstructive" and not placed off to the side will be deleted.
> 
> ... This site is worse than DA.



Yep


----------



## Crossdog367 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, I suppose the only thing to be expected is a bunch of "refugees" from FN as soon as FA comes back up later tonight. Hopefully they'll assimilate peacefully into the community. 'Neer and crew seem to be working hard!


----------



## Blimfenheugen (Dec 9, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> Its-
> 
> ***gasp***
> 
> *points* What in the WORLD can that be?!



He's getting away!  After him, you fools!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 9, 2009)

Good news everyone!  FurAffinity is running so everyone can stop caring about Furnation again!


----------



## Riyeversi (Dec 9, 2009)

What I'm a bit curious about is why there is still a webpage, when they're gone..


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm from FN and I'm not pointing the finger at anyone I just want to know if any of the claims were true?


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> I'm from FN and I'm not pointing the finger at anyone I just want to know if any of the claims were true?


No.


----------



## FriskyWoods (Dec 9, 2009)

In the light of recent events, I'd like to see _more_ competition to FurAffinity, not less.  Over the last week I had to slum with DeviantArt... do you have any idea how painful that is?  All the stuff that interests me is posted here, and when the site goes down, that near monopoly on content is greatly felt.  There was one site that worked as a FurAffinity stopgap during the site's extended downtime earlier in the year, FAP or FurTards or something like that, but it closed shortly after FurAffinity went back online.  I don't know much about this "FurNation" but I'd tend to think that the fandom should encourage sites like it, instead of engaging in pissy rivalries that hurt everybody when you wake up in the morning and find FurAffinity floating sideways in its proverbial bowl.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 9, 2009)

Well furnation is gone now... karma? or buthurtism?


----------



## Lasair (Dec 9, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Well furnation is gone now... karma? or buthurtism?



A little bit from column A, a little from column B.

But its mostly butthurt....i'd say 90% butthurt.

Btw Nexxus changed the sitepage again, now its just a black screen of nothingness.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> I'm from FN and I'm not pointing the finger at anyone I just want to know if any of the claims were true?



I take it you're relatively new to FN?  Found it on a websearch for furry, or something similar?

This is what Nexxus does.  It can't be his fault.  Nothing can be.  It's got to be someone elses fault.  In fact, it would not surprise me if the rason FA lost its paypal was due to someone at FN.  I'm not accusing, just saying that when Nexxus gets jealous and whiny, things happen.

Things like him accusing Dragoneer of calling paypal.  Now, let me ask a question.  Why would Neer do this?  What possible threat does Furnation pose, really?  It's been around forever, and has remained about as pitiful a site as it was when I first found it.  Meanwhile, FA has been going in a drastically different direction.  I can't see someone with any sense of business acumen being afraid of Furnation.  

Don't worry, though.  Nexxus will bring your site back up in a week or so.  He'll claim he was begged by hundreds of thousands of people.   He'll blast whoever it was who told him Neer did this as a liar set up by Neer , or something similar.  And you'll return to paying for Nexxus to buy stuff because there is NO WAY IN HELL Furnation costs that much.

Anyone who's got cred in the fandom (15 years for me in it) , knows Nexxus well.

They know the games played well.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm from FN, been with 'em for a year and a half. Though not as long as others, I've gotta say that there's a lotta bullshit.

I don't know what to believe in, I don't care who did what, I could care less about the accusations and what not. First of all, you guys don't need to get all butthurt about it and come over and spam the shit out of the site. That's not cool. Anywho, I don't blame you for doing it (as hypocritical as it sounds), because you guys were offended.

I kept offering suggestions to Nexxus, like I always do, and they're intelligent fucking suggestions. But NOOOOOOO, gotta have it his way, no one can suggest how to run FN. Last month I suggested charging people who had their sites hosted on FN $1 a month. 1 little dollar would be enough to keep the site running forever. Nope, gotta be free. He didn't even acknowledge it.

I'm not there for the Nexxus bullshit, just some of the other people that I give two shits about. Don't go bashing everyone else because the owner is an asshole to you guys. It's not my fault, it's not anyone elses fault, we just get caught up in the drama.

Now my place is gone. Great. I feel fan-fucking-tastic about that. It'll probably be back up in a week, though. Nexxus will realize what a shit-selfish move that was. Just because "owns" it doesn't mean he's the only one who uses it.

tl;dr version: don't care for bullshit, I don't blame you guys for harassing (asking for proof as you call it), now my fursite is gone, Nexxus made a selfish move

It's like you've gotta take the good with the bad there.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 9, 2009)

Kane Quicktail said:


> tl;dr version: don't care for bullshit, I don't blame you guys for harassing (asking for proof as you call it), now my fursite is gone, Nexxus made a selfish move
> 
> It's like you've gotta take the good with the bad there.



But you have to understand something.

We didn't start this.  We're not harrassing by demanding evidence for this.  Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.  And might I add, if the forums were up, there would be sufficient amounts of people from Furnation slamming FA.  In fact, I read journals, and twitters, and everything else, and I assure you that there were plenty of people calling for Dragoneer's and FA's death because of Furnation.

This whole thing started when Nexxus made a bold-faced lie that he couldn't back up.  We weren't harassing anyone.  We were being harassed and decided to go to the source.  You don't like that, I understand, but take it up with Nexxus.  Not with us.

You've been misled.  Do you really think we came over there because we wanted to harass you?  That's buying into what Nexxus is selling.    We came over there because a good man was being slandered and libeled by a less than good man.   We were wanting evidence, and instead of giving it to us, he closed your home down.  

Can you even recover your site?  

I'm truly sorry you got caught up in his games.  I got caught up in them about ten years ago and never came back.  I know it would be easier to look at the big monolithic FA and blame it for the problems that Furnation suffered, but the reality is that Furnation was suffering long before FA was bigger, and people came to FA because it had signs of stability relative to Furnation.

There's no need for "our side" to prove that Neer or FA did anything.  Please remember that.  The only one who has to prove things is Nexxus, and he , instead of proving anything, decided to take his ball and go home.

Don't worry though.  He'll be back.  Will you go back there when he is back?  That's up to you.  But understand, this is just typical Nexxus.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

I mean harassing by repetitively posting you guys "wanted proof" and saying that "his proof is not proof" and what "proof does he have?" We get it the first 50 posts.

Again, like I said, you guys have all the right to. I never blamed you guys, Nexxus did. I'm not on the Nexxus bandwagon, I try to sift through all the shit and find facts, but that's hard. I called PayPal, but they wouldn't disclose anything to me.

This is a typical "he said she said" case, I didn't say shit. My trust for Nexxus has gone down the drain over these past months. I don't see what reason Dragoneer would have for calling PayPal. It had to have been either one of your members who heard that your site was down because of FN or a member of FN who wanted to start shit or someone from 4chan who wanted to start shit. We'll never know.

Instead of repetitively calling PayPal, like I was about to suggest before Nexxus ragequitted, he pointed his finger at Dragoneer. I don't buy into what he says for a second. PayPal is a business, if you treat them like so, then they will look into the problem. Especially if you repetitively call them, the squeeky wheel gets the oil. If I can call a company and get free better product because the one I bought broke, then he can call PayPal and get the account unblocked.

I'm getting fed up with the bullshit, will I go back? Most likely not. I have a big list of "Fuck You's" for FN, but I wont disclose them until I decide.

Like I said, it was probably not a fur who called PayPal and ThePlanet, but a troll who wanted to start a war. Look at it, your site was down, and ours was, basically, the runner up. Both easy targets, especially because Nexxus likes to point fingers. We're all furs, we have that in common, why the fuck would we fight each other?

If FurNation comes back up, I'll test the waters for awhile, if the blame game is still going on I'm packing my bags and coming over to FA.

I know this is typical, I may have only been there for a 1.5 years, but that's plenty of time to realize how full of drama he is.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 9, 2009)

Asking for proof is a right to be honest the claims he made openly in some places he could get sued tor attempting to damage someones reputation without proper basis or cause that and he brought it on you guys we did nothing but defend ourselves against him he made you all get caught on the crossfire. HE is at fault no one else.


----------



## Jarlytha (Dec 9, 2009)

I, too, am from Fur Nation; been a member there since June of 2007.  I joined up on FA back in May when we had one of those "fn's closing" things happen.  and that was because Nexxus actually suggested FA as one of the sites to go to.  I also remember FA welcoming refugees from FN back then. 

here's MY thing about all of this...

I was on FN Monday night.  I try to sign on last night, and can't even get to the site. says it can't be found. then I find out about all of this bullshit and go into a rage of My own. I only recently became an admin on FN. and I never got to see any of the posts or threads until the screenshots from here. for which I thank whoever took those. it helps Me in understanding what happened a little better.


I am tee-totally PISSED about what happened. My home was taken from Me. and why?  because some -moron- got butthurt.  he got too caught up in his own bs to be paying attention to what was going on in his own backyard. so he started pointing fingers and saying crap, not thinking that people would realize the truth of the matter and start asking questions.  and when people DID start asking questions, he claimed it harrassment or trolling, he then deleted their posts to save face.   gee!  anyone else see a pattern here?  I've seen this crap happen in the past on the site.  all I ever did was try to uphold the rules before and while I was an admin.  (it's a shitty job, but it must be done.)  every time something that Nexxus has done has caused crap to happen to FN, he's tried to find a way to point the finger at someone else OTHER than where the blame should honestly fall. 

here's something about the site ownership...

supposedly, Nexxus gave the site over to "the fandom". that way it wouldn't be up to him if the site closed, it'd be due to lack of fan participation or caring.  he was only kept on as the financial advisor.  so here's MY question..... if this is the case.... then what fucking RIGHT does he have in closing the site down without so much as a by-your-leave?!?!!???  he's not supposed to have that control anymore. yet he did it. and why does it seem like -I- am the ONLY person from Fur Nation asking this?

why isnt' anyone else from there asking these questions?

oh! and paypal!  here's something on that one...

earlier this year I got an email from them telling Me that I was under investigation because I'd been reported as having adult content on the site that I was using My paypayl for. they said that they'd have a result for Me in 4 to 6 weeks. well, 6 weeks later, I got My results and was told that in 48 hours My account would be terminated. I had adult content on My site! duh! of -course- I got shut down! but I had warning about it too. it's in their TOS, people!  read it when you join up. don't just scan through it.  they don't just shut you down without warning.  


so tell us another lie, Nexxus!  I'm certain that your butthole suckers that are still loyal to you will believe every word that comes out of your filthy lieing mouth.    


will I ever return to FN?  doubtful.  if I do, it'll only be long enough to make sure that I have the contact info of those who matter most to Me. 

so I must say it now...

I had the largest and longest running "Family" on FN.  to My family who might hear of this, or even see it for themselves, I love you and I'll miss you.  but if you still want Me as your Mama, you know how to get ahold of Me.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

Gotta say, I'd never think I'd hear you say that, but *high five*. I was expecting a loyalty to Nexxus.

Anyway:



> supposedly, Nexxus gave the site over to "the fandom". that way it wouldn't be up to him if the site closed, it'd be due to lack of fan participation or caring. he was only kept on as the financial advisor. so here's MY question..... if this is the case.... then what fucking RIGHT does he have in closing the site down without so much as a by-your-leave?!?!!??? he's not supposed to have that control anymore. yet he did it. and why does it seem like -I- am the ONLY person from Fur Nation asking this?



He said in one of his posts that (I can't get the original post, so paraphrased, but I'll look to see if I have a screenshot) "if anyone wants to take on the debts that I am owed then go on and write me a check, then FurNation will be yours."

It's because he feels like he's owed something. Fuck him, that's what I say. He isn't owed shit, he chose to pay out of his pocket, not our problem.



> so tell us another lie, Nexxus! I'm certain that your butthole suckers that are still loyal to you will believe every word that comes out of your filthy lieing mouth.


That would be Menjou for you. It's kinda odd that this happened when Vulpes resigned his position too.


----------



## Jarlytha (Dec 9, 2009)

*high fives right back* kinda makes you wonder if Vulpes didn't know something was coming, eh?

but that still goes to show you that there was much you didn't know about Me, Kane.  I was -never- loyal to Nexxus.  only to Fur Nation as a whole.  most folks assumed that My loyalty was to him. all because simply I was a member of the site.  or because I was an admin. *L* it's amusing now, really. 

but still, he wasn't supposed to be the site owner anymore.  and I remember him posting that. I even said something to him about it, but was ignored.  and I agree.  he donated it. he chose to pay out of his own pocket when he didn't have to.  so no, he's not owned anything more than a "thank you" for creating the site to begin with.  no one in the fandom, or a member of the site, owes him a single fucking penny for anything he's done. 

I'm sure there's more than just Menjou though.  and I know that if fn comes back up, I won't be welcome back there.  just because I -dared- to speak My mind elsewhere. especially since it didnt' support Nexxus. *snorts derisively* I'd say "fuck him", but I don't wanna take the chance on catching something that Ajax can't wash off and pennicillian -runs- from.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

The unfortunate thing here is not Nexxus' actions as an individual, but his actions towards his community. Whether or not Nexxus whatever liked or disliked us, he had a responsibility to his community to do the best he could for it.

They're the ones who suffer most.

I admit, Nexxus and I have butt heads a lot in the past and I don't agree with him eye to eye. I don't like him, I'll be honest, and I have some very good reasons as to why I don't (which I won't get into - no reason in beating a dead horse). However, to let a community outright die over something like this?

That I couldn't do.

http://preyfar.furaffinity.net/fn.jpg

In response to their "final" notice that FurNation was closing earlier this year, I had made an offer to help support FurNation as best we could. We had another server coming up (currently on hold) to do web hosting, and we could have taken in FurNation's site hosting to keep it alive. We made an offer to do that - I had six 1TB drives lined up, motherboard, server... just short on RAM, RAID and a few other pieces. FN could have operated its site hosting on its own, and we'd have worked with them on that. Only thing I'd have asked was to extend FA's ad system to the main page to help make up for bandwidth revenue.

We couldn't have taken in the entire community (there just aren't enough resources for that) but the web hosting and sites were what FurNation was built upon and what made it what it was. FurNation was important to the community, and it helped build up the fandom to what it was. I got my start there, and I used to (long ago) have an @furnation.com e-mail address which I was quite proud of. Things changed over time, I guess.

Not sure what else to say, really.

We didn't file a complaint against their ISP, we didn't shut down their Paypal. The only thing we did was offer to lend them a hand earlier this year to their announcement of "shutting down" (of which I never got a response).


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 9, 2009)

Well either was in light of all the new information I've gathered I plane on making a move to over here if I'm welcome. Of course I'd probably still post on FN if it ever did come back up cause that is were my family is. ^_^


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> Well either was in light of all the new information I've gathered I plane on making a move to over here if I'm welcome. Of course I'd probably still post on FN if it ever did come back up cause that is were my family is. ^_^



I don't see why you wouldn't be welcome.

The community here is not what I've read it was over on the FNF.  I don't know why those mistruths and lies were spread.. but the community here is as welcoming as any other furry community. 

In short, no , we won't hate you for being on FN.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 9, 2009)

In the short year I've been with FN, there has been so much drama concerning Nexxus, I've had my fill of it. It seems to come and go in stages of every 3 to 4 months. I will miss the community the most. There is a very devoted community over there. Devoted to each other and to the site. Not to Nexxus. He promised FN to us, and turned around and took it away like a spoiled child! And Kane is correct concerning Nexxus' statement about his turning over the reigns of FN, if his debt is payed off. He's still playing a petty, selfish, me-me-me game. Too bad.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2009)

And remember, Dragoneer ever suggested FA members go to FN to satisfy their furry fix.


----------



## Jarlytha (Dec 9, 2009)

I know he did, Ainoko.  that's what every FA'er told us that came over to FN.  and they were welcomed.  


Dragoneer, I remember you making that offer.  We had other offers too. but Nexxus turned everyone down. said that if we couldn't make it on our own, then the nation would just have to close. 

he's got what he's wanted from the start of the year. Fur Nation is gone.  and unless someone else can come up with a way to buy it from him, then it'll stay gone.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 9, 2009)

Ben said:


> That two thousand dollar donation sure was highly suspicious though. I mean really, the guy who made the donation isn't even rich.
> 
> At the very least, if he felt like blowing his money, he could have given it to a noble cause instead of funding a shady furry porn site. :|


Considering you have a link to Furocity in your sig, which is also home to furry porn, I find your statement amusing.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Dec 9, 2009)

HAI GUIZE I think this convo is becoming detrimental to the demeanor of the community, we are just bickering and bawwing and taking sides and stuff.

Also, why can't weee be friends, why can't weee be friends, why can't weeeeeee be friends, why can't weeeeeeeeeeeeee be friends?


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2009)

QuixoticMutt said:


> HAI GUIZE I think this convo is becoming detrimental to the demeanor of the community, we are just bickering and bawwing and taking sides and stuff.
> 
> Also, why can't weee be friends, why can't weee be friends, why can't weeeeeee be friends, why can't weeeeeeeeeeeeee be friends?



Don't worry, five more posts and this thread is closed if I remember correctly


----------



## Lasair (Dec 9, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Don't worry, five more posts and this thread is closed if I remember correctly



Hmm i thought the 500 limit was only applied to Forum Games?

But yeah i have to say, thread has sorta outlived its usefulness by now.


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Considering you have a link to Furocity in your sig, which is also home to furry porn, I find your statement amusing.


Except Furocity doesn't take donations. Unless you count paying for a premium account as a donation, even though donations don't usually entail getting something in return. :3c


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 9, 2009)

And now FN is showing up as "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)"

lol.... Looks like Nexxus stole the website from "the community."

What exactly were the board of directors for? Nothing.

But just watch. After Nexxus is done _ragequitting_ the site will be back. Again. For, what, the 7th time?

Where's the popcorn? This is going to be great entertainment!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 9, 2009)

woah.... What a ass....

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/History_of_FurNation

look at this pic of what the site page looked like for awhile!





lol...


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 9, 2009)

[yt]ojydNb3Lrrs[/yt]


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 9, 2009)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> And now FN is showing up as "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)"
> 
> lol.... Looks like Nexxus stole the website from "the community."
> 
> ...



And there won't be any directors.  No "Senate."  

I loved watching members of "The Senate" saying things like "Senate is investigating" while Dear Leader was off eliminating posts and getting ready to shut down everything.

There ain't no Senate and there never was.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 9, 2009)

Cap due to 500posts?


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, some of us saw that. Then it went back to the black screen. Now this white screen. It's a shame what people do in their little power play games, isn't it?


----------



## xcliber (Dec 9, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Cap due to 500posts?


 Thanks for noticing. You get the privelage of starting "Part II".


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> woah.... What a ass....
> 
> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/History_of_FurNation
> 
> ...



I saw that one when it was up, most lulzworthy. Unfortunately it was only up for a few minutes.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 9, 2009)

And here I thought the last post before the thread locking would be the "So long and thanks for all the fish" youtube clip....

At least, it would have been a clip if I knew how to get youtube links to embed right....

=>.>=


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> Things like him accusing Dragoneer of calling paypal.  Now, let me ask a question.  Why would Neer do this?  What possible threat does Furnation pose, really?  It's been around forever, and has remained about as pitiful a site as it was when I first found it.  Meanwhile, FA has been going in a drastically different direction.  I can't see someone with any sense of business acumen being afraid of Furnation.


Fact is, like Fur Affinity, FurNation was violating the Paypal TOS by accepting donations on their site. In fact, FA was the first furry site to use the "ChipIn" donation system (which integrates into Paypal). A number of other sites follow suite, since ChipIn was both easy to use and helped make donations more transparent.

That said, anybody could have contacted Paypal to shut down the account. Anybody.

To be honest, my impression was that FurNation was having trouble, and the constant threats of "donate or we'll shut down the site" weren't working anymore. The threats have been going on for the past two years, and FurNation's ChipIn widget wasn't exactly pulling in numbers. At least count, Nexxus was requesting $2000 of donations for a single month to help upgrade the system and wasn't close.

Perhaps he folded in the cards, and felt if he was going down, he'd take somebody else with him. Since I've long been a vocal critic of Nexxus' maybe I made a good target. FA had nothing to gain by doing this, and FA's never taken any sort of issue with other site hosts directly.

Site wars only hurt users. They're not worth it.



Kane Quicktail said:


> I'm not there for the Nexxus bullshit, just some of the other people that I give two shits about. Don't go bashing everyone else because the owner is an asshole to you guys. It's not my fault, it's not anyone elses fault, we just get caught up in the drama.


Nexxus once shut down FurNation because of one user: Sibe. The site was down for a week with a message about Sibe's piracy, how one person had "ruined it all". The site was closed, and closed as suddenly as it was last night, and Nexxus put all the blame one person for the reasons stated above. 

At the time, I was a FurNation fan, and supported the site. And frankly, if Nexxus hadn't ignored me and tossed me to the side, I'd have done everything for FurNation that I'd done for Fur Affinity.

I did start off here as a user, after all.



Jarlytha said:


> Dragoneer, I remember you making that offer.  We had other offers too. but Nexxus turned everyone down. said that if we couldn't make it on our own, then the nation would just have to close.
> 
> he's got what he's wanted from the start of the year. Fur Nation is gone.  and unless someone else can come up with a way to buy it from him, then it'll stay gone.


Frankly, FurNation shouldn't close. It's got a lot of history in the fandom, and next to VCL, is one of the oldest sites around.

I'll go out on a limb here and state that in the past year or two, FurNation... changed. It became something it wasn't, and it wasn't really good at any one thing. FurNation's strength used to come from the fact it was a relatively open site that hosted furry webpages, and it easily accessible and user friendly. A good, solid place to put your work online and get what you want seen by the world. That... sort of atrophied after Nexxus started focusing solely on Second Life.

I'll spare a lot of details, but post Second Life, FurNation became sort of... a quasi-social networking site, art gallery and forum. To be honest, I don't even know what it was intending to be. It wasn't strong in any one one area, and the one thing it /was/ strong at was sort of put to the wayside. Artspots, Furocity and the like focused on solid gallery based art, fchan and e621 build on the chan-style message boarding system, etc. All the other sites (and there *IS* a lot of furry competition if people just *look*) do what they do and do it well. FurNation just never had that one thing to make it stand out on its own.

To survive, FurNation needed to come up with a solid, structured plan to offer hosting with incentives. There are a *lot* of ways to pay for a site like FurNation (or FA for that matter) that don't involve Paypal. Relying on Paypal by accepting payments by violating its Terms of Service is a plan that's doomed to failure. I knew that going in, and not to knock Nexxus, but it sounds like there was *never* a Plan B. 

*For the record: *FA's paypal was shut down on July 9th, but we had other ways of funding the site and making it work. With an $880/monthly commit, that's quite a big order to fill monthly. There_ were no donations_ from that time until recently.

FurNation just needs to restructure itself, it needs to ask itself what it wants to be, how it wants to get there and what it needs to do to make that work. I may not like Nexxus, but to throw everything he's got away in an emo fit is not going to benefit him whatsoever.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 9, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> *For the record: *FA's paypal was shut down on July 9th, but we had other ways of funding the site and making it work. With an $880/monthly commit, that's quite a big order to fill monthly. There_ were no donations_ from that time until recently.



Wow, that _*is*_ a lot...how does FA make its commit without donations?


----------



## yoshi000 (Dec 9, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Wow, that _*is*_ a lot...how does FA make its commit without donations?



The Ads.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

yoshi000 said:


> The Ads.


And a lot of it comes out of pocket, too, but that's sort of a price you have to be prepared to handle when you run a site like FA.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 9, 2009)

yoshi000 said:


> The Ads.



Yea, ads alone are not going to bring in that amount of money.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 9, 2009)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojydNb3Lrrs



learn to use the edit feature, it gets annoying when theres more than 2 posts in arow of the same person.

and dragoneer, considering the story of how dramaqueen nexxus is,id say the only way furnation would recover is, when he's gone and when he has absolutely NO CONTROL of the main server (maybe just a vote in the "senate" )
or he will keep pulling the same over and over (like he has demostrated in the past and again this week) and his "dearleader" style of administrator abuse makes it even worse.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 9, 2009)

cesarin said:


> learn to use the edit feature, it gets annoying when theres more than 2 posts in arow of the same person.



I thought that the thread would lock after post 500, and I thought it would be funny to have the last post be an embeded youtube video of "So long and thanks for all the fish." (I thought I could just use the embedding code, but I was wrong...)

The problem is that I don't know how to actually embed youtube links in the forums, and that the thread didn't cap lock at 500 like I thought it would.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 9, 2009)

*IRT embedding Youtube videos in forums*

It's


```
[yt]oD_88sb94jI[/yyt]
```

Remove the extra y in the yt section


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> At the time, I was a FurNation fan, and supported the site. And frankly, if Nexxus hadn't ignored me and tossed me to the side, I'd have done everything for FurNation that I'd done for Fur Affinity.
> 
> To survive, FurNation needed to come up with a solid, structured plan to offer hosting with incentives. There are a *lot* of ways to pay for a site like FurNation (or FA for that matter) that don't involve Paypal. Relying on Paypal by accepting payments by violating its Terms of Service is a plan that's doomed to failure. I knew that going in, and not to knock Nexxus, but it sounds like there was *never* a Plan B.
> 
> FurNation just needs to restructure itself, it needs to ask itself what it wants to be, how it wants to get there and what it needs to do to make that work. I may not like Nexxus, but to throw everything he's got away in an emo fit is not going to benefit him whatsoever.



You and me both, I put a lot of time and money into FN (relative to a part-time job [it's a lot to me >.<]). I've made many many intelligent suggestions as to how problems could be resolved, but he acts like because he's a tech (or whatever he said) he knows everything about running a site. Ghost (Skye) Menjou included.

The last closing down fiasco, end of October, I had suggested a plethora of different ways to pay for the site, as did other members. We suggested ads, charging for website hosting, trying to relieve stress on the server by omitting things and downgrading, etc. But again, he doesn't care for anyone else's opinion. Only money in the account.

He burned a lot of bridges spontaneously closing the site. It's not going to be the same place now. No notification whatsoever, we were all under the impression that we had until the 1st of the new year. Not even a follow up email as to why he closed it.

I agree, though, we're a jack-of-all trades site, trying to cater to everyone. FN should stick to its roots as a hosting site, still keep a forum and shoutbox, but do away with the gallery. There are plenty of other art hosting sites out there.

I believe that he's just fed up with FurNation and wanted a way out of it. This was it. His ego is way too big to hand over FN to anyone else though.

Now I'm not sure on the legalities on the issue, but since the site has been closed, can't someone start a new one up with the same name? You can't own the rights to a website that's down... can you?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

Kane Quicktail said:


> I believe that he's just fed up with FurNation and wanted a way out of it. This was it. His ego is way too big to hand over FN to anyone else though.
> 
> Now I'm not sure on the legalities on the issue, but since the site has been closed, can't someone start a new one up with the same name? You can't own the rights to a website that's down... can you?


That depends on if he's registered FurNation as a legitimate business, pays taxes on it, has any future plans.

I FurNation were to reopen, rededicated, it would take time to heal, but it would recover eventually. As it stands, this "we're closing/we're open/we're closing" crap is just going to kill off any hope of the site surviving long term.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> That depends on if he's registered FurNation as a legitimate business, pays taxes on it, has any future plans.
> 
> I FurNation were to reopen, rededicated, it would take time to heal, but it would recover eventually. As it stands, this "we're closing/we're open/we're closing" crap is just going to kill off any hope of the site surviving long term.



How would we find that out? I doubt he would give a straight answer.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

Kane Quicktail said:


> How would we find that out? I doubt he would give a straight answer.


Well, you're sort of boned there, I guess. Short of going to the state registry and looking up his business name to see if there are any matches. Maybe somebody who works/worked with him would know. 

Frankly, I wouldn't worry about it. It's frustrating, but this rollercoaster cycle of FurNation has been going on for some time. It may just be worth re-grouping and rebuilding from the ground up. Clean slate. Tabula rasa.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Well, you're sort of boned there, I guess. Short of going to the state registry and looking up his business name to see if there are any matches. Maybe somebody who works/worked with him would know.
> 
> Frankly, I wouldn't worry about it. It's frustrating, but this rollercoaster cycle of FurNation has been going on for some time. It may just be worth re-grouping and rebuilding from the ground up. Clean slate. Tabula rasa.



You're prolly right. FurryUnion here we come! heh.

Oh I do remember this, the paypal account was called Nexxus Omnimedia LLC. I imagine the latter part would give it away that he did protect it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

Kane Quicktail said:


> Oh I do remember this, the paypal account was called Nexxus Omnimedia LLC. I imagine the latter part would give it away that he did protect it.


Faking an LLC would be a bad move on anybody's part, so...

Yeah. :| As I said, it may be worth rebuilding and/or seeing if other communities are currently looking for assistance. I don't really have a good answer in this case. The death of a community is never easy for its users to take, especially with circumstances like this.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 9, 2009)

I am not a lawyer.

BUT.. there are no trademarks at least that I can see on USPTO.gov involving "Furnation."

The vindictive side of me says go ahead and make it.  And lock him out.

The realistic side of me is convinced that name is cursed and has a really bad stigma to it.  Everyone talks about how "Furnation is a part of our history."  Well, yes.  I guess so.  But so is geocities   So were bellbottoms and disco.  We can like our history without liking specific parts.

It likely would be better to create something new and fresh.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> But so is geocities   So were bellbottoms and disco.  We can like our history without liking specific parts.


Don't you ever say a bad thing about disco.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

It'll all pan out in the end. I'm sure of that. If it means I have to open my own site, so be it.

Thanks for your help Dragoneer. It's good to hear both sides the story. Yours seems most strongest to me.

It'll take a lot of work to get everyone back together though.

*Edit* heh, something I just noticed: If I was to make a site called FurryUnion. It's initials would be FU. awesome.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

Kane Quicktail said:


> heh, something I just noticed: If I was to make a site called FurryUnion. It's initials would be FU. awesome.


We went through that pain with FA: United.

Ever other acronym that pooped out of our brains was FAG, FAP or FAT.



Kane Quicktail said:


> It's good to hear both sides the story. Yours seems most strongest to me.


In situations like this people need to hear both sides and weight their opinions based on evidence, based on what each side had to say and take into consideration why either side would take those actions. Unfortunately, I think too many just side with their group rather than think it over rationally.

_"Why would they do this, and what would they have to gain by doing it?"_

It's a question not many people ask.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

Fortunately, I'm not a typical fur. Nor am I a "sheeple" I don't follow the crowd.

I will be looking into hosting services. Start off small and go from there I figure. We'll have to see how it works out, and if it's even worth it. It'll be a new FurNation, with less drama.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

Kane Quicktail said:


> Fortunately, I'm not a typical fur. Nor am I a "sheeple" I don't follow the crowd.
> 
> I will be looking into hosting services. Start off small and go from there I figure. We'll have to see how it works out, and if it's even worth it. It'll be a new FurNation, with less drama.


I've been pondering hosting services for a while now, but... too much on the plate to move forward with it just yet. Still, if we can help out, let me know.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I've been pondering hosting services for a while now, but... too much on the plate to move forward with it just yet. Still, if we can help out, let me know.



will do. I plan on making friends, not enemies. with that, I'm off!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: IRT embedding Youtube videos in forums*



Glaice said:


> It's
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 9, 2009)

Kane Quicktail said:


> will do. I plan on making friends, not enemies. with that, I'm off!


Ha, no worries. I didn't mean it like that if it sounded like it.

The fandom's too small to have site rivalries, fights, etc. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Ha, no worries. I didn't mean it like that if it sounded like it.
> 
> The fandom's too small to have site rivalries, fights, etc. It's just not worth it.



no no, not what I meant at all. I'd rather have a hmm... whats the word... camaraderie? between the two sites. Neutral or better is my goal. I use FA for my artwork, I'd never want to get in a fight with you guys.

We've already got the basics in the works, now just a matter of funds for the start up. whoo!


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Ha, no worries. I didn't mean it like that if it sounded like it.
> 
> The fandom's too small to have site rivalries, fights, etc. It's just not worth it.



I agree with you on this 'neer. As I have stated in the past and will state now and in the future the site www.furry2furry.com can learn a lot from FA and FA can learn a lot from them as well. F2F suffered greatly when their servers crashed and were down for nearly a year (they gave members very few updates concerning the site's server status during that time), but they came back and are slowly returning to their former glory (Which will never be as great as that of FA). 

But you know, mebbe FA and F2F can join forces and become a site which will go down in history as the greatest furry site in our community.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 10, 2009)

And Nexxus just forwarded FurNation's domain to www.furisdead.com

Now, I'm no fan of Nexxus (the one thing Nexxus did get right in his farewell letter), but this is just petty at best. This has just gone beyond stupid.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 10, 2009)

Whoa! Over 15000. Pardon this mundane's ignorance, but what's so great about FurNation?


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Whoa! Over 15000. Pardon this mundane's ignorance *wiseness*, but what's so great about FurNation?



fixt


----------



## Jarlytha (Dec 10, 2009)

*chuckles at Dragoneer* let the owner of that site find out that Nexxus did that. he'll get into a shitload of trouble.


as far as fn's domain name, there are ways around it. ^_^   for anyone to -not- be able to buy it when it comes up on its experation date, it -must- have a tax id registry in the name of Fur Nation.  not any other of Nexxus's businesses.  other than that, wait for it's experation date. then snatch it up.  I know it's possible. I've had it done to Me.  I can even tell you how to do it. ^_^


and someone keeps mentioning the 500 post cap... I read the rules on that. it's only for the games threads.  I made sure to read the rules this morning -before- I posted.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> fixt


 
Damn right. Also, what did the owner do? Did he steal money or something?


----------



## KyleDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> And Nexxus just forwarded FurNation's domain to www.furisdead.com
> 
> Now, I'm no fan of Nexxus (the one thing Nexxus did get right in his farewell letter), but this is just petty at best. This has just gone beyond stupid.



This is becoming weird...

I might have been around for a long time, but honestly I've stayed away from the community and the drama.  Is...is it possible that someone's hacked Nexxus's account and it's not actually him doing this?  I mean...I...oy...

...this is just...weird... ...


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm honestly fed up with with way Nexxus has treated his own community, although my experience is limited to the last year or so, so I have opted to move some of my operations here.  I already used FA for some of my art, so it's a gradual transfer.

Kane Quicktail, who has posted here about this, myself, and several others are working on ideas for the future so we can avoid more of this type of treatment by Nexxus. 

I'd been growing annoyed with the way FN was being run for a while, and this shutdown, which blindsided all of us, over some unsubstantiated claim blaming FA, was enough to drive a lot of us over the edge

Regardless, I'm glad to be here now and hope to make some new friends

EPIC EDIT:  I realized that I accidentally said "FN blaming FN," I meant "FN blaming FA"


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 10, 2009)

KyleDragon said:


> This is becoming weird...
> 
> I might have been around for a long time, but honestly I've stayed away from the community and the drama.  Is...is it possible that someone's hacked Nexxus's account and it's not actually him doing this?  I mean...I...oy...
> 
> ...this is just...weird... ...


Unless he's doing it to go "Oh, haha, FN was hacked, I never meant those things about FA/Dragoneer" and he's going to try to play it off.

Because this behavior is just strange, and unlike anything in FN's past. Ever. But then again... I dunno.


----------



## KyleDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Unless he's doing it to go "Oh, haha, FN was hacked, I never meant those things about FA/Dragoneer" and he's going to try to play it off.
> 
> Because this behavior is just strange, and unlike anything in FN's past. Ever. But then again... I dunno.



Ya know...I'm just...not gonna worry about it...

Keep up the good work


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2009)

500+ posts.  That's when threads are supposed to get locked, right?  Can we put this whiteknight circlejerk to rest for good?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 10, 2009)

Lobar said:


> 500+ posts. That's when threads are supposed to get locked, right? Can we put this whiteknight circlejerk to rest for good?


 
It's really not white knighting when the person or entity accused actually hasn't done anything. 



Dragoneer said:


> Unless he's doing it to go "Oh, haha, FN was hacked, I never meant those things about FA/Dragoneer" and he's going to try to play it off.
> 
> Because this behavior is just strange, and unlike anything in FN's past. Ever. But then again... I dunno.


 
It certianly is very strange.  With how the FN front page has been CONSTANTLY rearranged, you'd think he was hacked, but you'd probably had heard something about that by now.  It would appear that he's going out with one huge 'FUCK YOU!' to the FN userbase instead.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> It would appear that he's going out with one huge 'FUCK YOU!' to the FN userbase instead.



You can say that again


----------



## Surgat (Dec 10, 2009)

Lobar said:


> 500+ posts.  That's when threads are supposed to get locked, right?  Can we put this whiteknight circlejerk to rest for good?



That only applies to Forum Games.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2009)

Surgat said:


> That only applies to Forum Games.



It shouldn't. :|


Edit: AshleyAshes: Tell me again that posts like that one (vvvvv) aren't whiteknighting internet tough guys.


----------



## Jarlytha (Dec 10, 2009)

*snorts derisively* there is no way in HELL that he was hacked. this is classic Nexxus.  he's done this quite a few times now. just this time he's done it without an explanation whatsoever.  what's sad is that I actually saw this coming. I just didn't know when it was going to happen, or how to stop it.  when I tried to say anything, I was poo-pooed and told to shut up.  

I know that he's changed in the last couple of years. and it's for the worse, obviously. the only thing that I can think of that'd change him into what he's become is if he's a lunatic or on drugs. or even both. 

either way, if he'd been standing here when I found out what happened, he'd have gotten a mudhole stomped into his middle.


----------



## Alynna (Dec 10, 2009)

So long FN and thanks for all the ragequits


----------



## Redregon (Dec 10, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I've been pondering hosting services for a while now, but... too much on the plate to move forward with it just yet. Still, if we can help out, let me know.



ooh, this is a good idea methinks and it could be a revenue option... i.e. for something like $30/year, you could get http://Dragoneer.furaffinity.net as a domain to make up as you want with http coding and the like... maybe open up a sort of furnation style webhosting service? dunno, just a thought.

dunno, i'm all about finding revenue ideas for the site, as much as i'm a lulzy trollish type, i don't want to see it fail. besides, FA has kinda become one of the most central sites to the fandom. it would be a shame if financial problems were to cause it to close.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 10, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Unless he's doing it to go "Oh, haha, FN was hacked, I never meant those things about FA/Dragoneer" and he's going to try to play it off.
> 
> Because this behavior is just strange, and unlike anything in FN's past. Ever. But then again... I dunno.



My friend, let's be honest.  This behavior IS a bit beyond the pale.. but it's not outside the realm of what Nexxus is capable of.  It's not strange.  These are games he's played with Furnation for a long time, and the fact that we both believe he's going to bring it back someday is evidence that this behavior is typical Nexxus.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 10, 2009)

Surgat said:


> That only applies to Forum Games.


Actually, I'm not sure if the automatic thread locker is active right now, since the video embedder I user for the Link of the Day isn't installed either. I'll check it out this weekend. Not a priority for either one.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 10, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> And Nexxus just forwarded FurNation's domain to www.furisdead.com
> 
> Now, I'm no fan of Nexxus (the one thing Nexxus did get right in his farewell letter), but this is just petty at best. This has just gone beyond stupid.



Looks like it's back to "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)" now....

This is starting to get really fun to watch!


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 10, 2009)

Now Nex is just being stupid with domain dicking, looks like he can't get over his little fit with Dragoneer.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

Ahhh, furry drama. The extremist lifestyler's "Doomsday Machine". Fortunately it isn't neutronium-plated.


----------



## BishyT (Dec 10, 2009)

Jesus, my first ever topic here and it's shot up to 23 pages.

Should I be proud or immensely worried?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2009)

BishyT said:


> Jesus, my first ever topic here and it's shot up to 23 pages.
> 
> Should I be proud or immensely worried?



Ashamed? >.>


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 10, 2009)

BishyT said:


> Jesus, my first ever topic here and it's shot up to 23 pages.
> 
> Should I be proud or immensely worried?



I would be proud, not every one starts a thread here hits 500+ comments in it's first three days of existence, usually that honor goes to Dragoneer


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 10, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Ashamed? >.>


 
What exactly is your problem here?


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 10, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> What exactly is your problem here?



Good question Ashley


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like furnation is at it again.



> FurNation
> 
> As of today, December 11, 2009 all data on the FurNation server has been erased except for the backup set which I will keep for 3 months.
> 
> All email systems are still online, and will continue to be for the next year. Once again, after 14 years, it has been a great adventure!



Posted on twitter not more than 5 minutes ago


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 12, 2009)

> As of today, December 11, 2009 all data on the FurNation server has been erased except for the backup set which I will keep for 3 months.



Wow... That's a whole new level of asshole, even for Nexxus.



> All email systems are still online, and will continue to be for the next year. Once again, after 14 years, it has been a great adventure!



All FN's donations hard at work.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 12, 2009)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Wow... That's a whole new level of asshole, even for Nexxus.



I agree there. Not to mention there will be a ton of journals on the main site reporting this latest furnation developement


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 12, 2009)

Who would trust him after all this crap? Maybe sycophants and friends, but not much else.

What about the people with hosted sites who did not have a copy of their stuff on their drive somewhere? Basically he fucked everyone over too.

Nexxus, just put the old dog to sleep already and stop your charades.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Who would trust him after all this crap? Maybe sycophants and friends, but not much else.
> 
> What about the people with hosted sites who did not have a copy of their stuff on their drive somewhere? Basically he fucked everyone over too.



Wouldn't open him up to litigation?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 12, 2009)

Did you have to necro this thread? :|



AshleyAshes said:


> What exactly is your problem here?



20 pages of furry drama isn't an accomplishment by any stretch of the word, sorry.



Glaice said:


> What about the people with hosted sites who did not have a copy of their stuff on their drive somewhere? Basically he fucked everyone over too.



If anyone is dumb enough to rely on a complimentary service for data storage with no other backup, they have nobody to blame but themselves.



glaice said:


> Nexxus, just put the old dog to sleep already and stop your charades.



It's done.  FN is not coming back.



Ainoko said:


> Wouldn't open him up to litigation?



lol no sorry


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 12, 2009)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Wow... That's a whole new level of asshole, even for Nexxus.


Why he couldn't just leave the site open in read only mode to let people get their stuff...

It's a shame, really. I hated Ekigyuu/Furry Art Pile for kicking FA while we were down, mocking us in official journals, but regardless, at least they had the courtesy to let their users get their data. It's a courtesy move.

This is just Nexxus kicking all of the people who supported him, who donated and gave him their time and effort to build the community. :|


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 12, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Did you have to necro this thread? :|


 
What necro? This thread has been persistantly active and has had at least one post every 24hrs. Do you even know what 'Necro' means? This seems to be going like your usage of 'White knighting'.



Lobar said:


> 20 pages of furry drama isn't an accomplishment by any stretch of the word, sorry.


 
There isn't any drama in this thread. There are no arguments, debates or even clashing of opinions. A furry site, one that has been long standing and in the past played a signifigant role, pulled a monumental dick move and then tried to make it even bigger, and people are laughing at or discussing the fallout. That's all this is.

I don't get how this bothers you so much and if it does, why you keep coming here to incorrectly use words like 'drama' and 'white knighting' and 'necro'.  The only problem here appears to be your despirate attempts to find anything in this thread to criticize while making no comment on the actual issue being discussed.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 12, 2009)

Wonder how I was supposed to access my email account without the site being up? You'd think the scumbag would have sent an email telling his Supporting Members who paid for their email address with FN that little bit of information before shutting the site down. And yes, he did kick the people who were supporting him. *Always* back up your arts and your writings before posting! Let this be a learning lesson to all, regardless of what "Furry" site you call home!


----------



## Lobar (Dec 12, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> What necro? This thread has been persistantly active and has had at least one post every 24hrs. Do you even know what 'Necro' means? This seems to be going like your usage of 'White knighting'.


 
It went 34 hours without a post, though I will say that I thought it was longer due to the abnormal work schedule I've had this week.  It wasn't a necro, though it was on its way to an overdue death and there was no real reason to bring it back.



AshleyAshes said:


> There isn't any drama in this thread. There are no arguments, debates or even clashing of opinions. A furry site, one that has been long standing and in the past played a signifigant role, pulled a monumental dick move and then tried to make it even bigger, and people are laughing at or discussing the fallout. That's all this is.



The _topic_ is drama.  The OP was drama.  All ensuing drama discussion is also drama.



AshleyAshes said:


> I don't get how this bothers you so much and if it does, why you keep coming here to incorrectly use words like 'drama' and 'white knighting' and 'necro'.  The only problem here appears to be your despirate attempts to find anything in this thread to criticize while making no comment on the actual issue being discussed.



Okay, here's a comment:  It is a relatively frequent occurance for someone to have a  complaint with the service at FA, be it about the lack of progress towards Ferrox, the latest outage, or that they have otherwise been deprived of something they feel entitled to.  Every time this happens, the complainer is (rightly) jumped on, and it is pointed out to them that all services at FA are provided for free, that nobody is getting paid for providing them, and that the complainer is actually entitled to neither jack nor shit.  Similarly, FurNation has always been Nexxus's to pull, and nobody has ever been entitled to anything more from him than they are from here.

Since this thread has started, its participants have mainly fallen in three distinct groups:

1. FurNation "refugees."  Judging by the ridiculous sense of entitlement and general butthurt of those in this group, Nexxus never needed an excuse at all to cut them off.  If I ever found myself footing the bill for a comparable group of ungrateful whiny shitsacks, I'd pull the plug just for the lulz.

2. FA whiteknights.  Don't really know anything about what FurNation is or what's going on, but someone thinks that FA did something wrong and this is where they get their fap on, dammit!

3. Dragoneer.  Were I in Dragoneer's position, instead of getting my kicks in right now I'd be asking some very hard, pointed questions towards my staff, making damn sure that nobody under me actually did something as dumb as calling in a false complaint to PayPal, ensuring FA isn't open to any potential liability in the future and otherwise maintaining a professional distance from the entire debacle.  I'd start by locking this thread.  But that's just me.

Is that enough of a comment for you?


----------



## Jarlytha (Dec 12, 2009)

the only people that would have any right to sue nexxus would be those that donated to the site, and those that PAID OUTRIGHT to have their email addresses say @furnation.com.   those that paid for the email addys were called "supporting members".   and if he didn't even leave a way for those folks to get into their emails, well, then they can sue his happy ass for it. ^_^  which I really hope that they do.  especially those that donated to the site for its monthly upkeep.  at this point, I'd -really- like to see nexxus go up in flames.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, the FN website IS back on, but it's just to give access for those who have a FN email address box.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 12, 2009)

Lobar said:


> It wasn't a necro, though it was on its way to an overdue death and there was no real reason to bring it back.


 
And yet you called it a necropost and ignore the fact that the person was supplying new information.  The only reason you see this thread as 'overdue for death' is because you personally don't like it.



Lobar said:


> The _topic_ is drama. The OP was drama. All ensuing drama discussion is also drama.


 
But the thread itself is not dramatic so chill.



Lobar said:


> FA whiteknights. Don't really know anything about what FurNation is or what's going on, but someone thinks that FA did something wrong and this is where they get their fap on, dammit!


 
Except no one is really white knighting because there's no real defense to be had. The accusation was presented without anything even resembling proof it was meerly stated as fact.  When, any person, inside or outside of the fandom, with an issue with FurNation or who was just BORED, could have reported FN to PayPal.



Lobar said:


> 3. Dragoneer. Were I in Dragoneer's position, instead of getting my kicks in right now I'd be asking some very hard, pointed questions towards my staff, making damn sure that nobody under me actually did something as dumb as calling in a false complaint to PayPal, ensuring FA isn't open to any potential liability in the future and otherwise maintaining a professional distance from the entire debacle. I'd start by locking this thread. But that's just me.


 
Instead, Dragoneer seems to not be dignifying the accusation with any real seriousness.  Besides it's Dragoneer himself who was accused.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 12, 2009)

Dragoneer was very kind and forthcoming to us. We had no reason to believe he was lying to us at all. He was very informative and helpful to Kane. He has our respect. This nonsense with Nexxus was ongoing every 3 or 4 months. After a while, you just put up your hands and say "what the heck will be his lame-ass excuse be this time?". So, we do appreciate Dragoneer's reception of us, regardless of the drama going on at FN. Thank you Ashley Ashes for your wise observations!


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 12, 2009)

Lobar said:


> 3. Dragoneer.  Were I in Dragoneer's position, instead of getting my kicks in right now I'd be asking some very hard, pointed questions towards my staff, making damn sure that nobody under me actually did something as dumb as calling in a false complaint to PayPal, ensuring FA isn't open to any potential liability in the future and otherwise maintaining a professional distance from the entire debacle.  I'd start by locking this thread.  But that's just me.
> 
> Is that enough of a comment for you?



Okay.  I don't get this one.  

Why in the hell would Dragoneer give an unfounded allegation any credit at all?  Why would he be questioning his staff?   That's fucking crazy.     It was an unfounded accusation/lie that Nexxus chose not to back up with any evidence at all.  

Why not just start asking pointed questions about the staff , inquiring to see if they were involved with any unsolved murders while they're at it?  

Isn't it clear by now that Nexxus was full of shit, Dragoneer had other things on his mind, and no one REALLY cares about FN?

Now, if you want to know what Nexxus is going to do.. I'd advise you to keep an eye on FurnationWorlds.com 

A little birdy friend of mine suggested that's where FN will reopen.  Within a month.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 12, 2009)

*munches on popcorn*

Yup. This is getting interesting. And looks like we now have drama in the thread. Only took over 500 posts to start....

~~~

Does Nexxus actually mean it this time that FN is down for good? Maybe. Maybe not. Though I've never seen him go so far off the deep end like he did.

He could at least do what FAP did and give the users a week to pull their stuff off, and let watchers like myself pull any artwork that we haven't had a chance to download yet before pulling the plug in a moment of _ragequit_.

=>.>=


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 12, 2009)

And just to clarify, I _DO_ know what FN's about.  I have supported it from nearly 1997 onwards, to now.  But I also know that he's deleted other people's shit, lied, stolen, and generally made an ass of himself at the cost of others for a long, long time.  

Yes, perhaps I am defending FA just a bit.. but the truth is, Nexxus is bad for furry.  He's been taking since day one, and hurting a lot of people.   I'd say as many have left furry because of his behavior as have stayed in because of it.    And when someone like that turns his drama guns on FA, I do feel the need to say "no, that's just bull."

But you'll see.  IN a few weeks, FurnationWorlds will be up, just like before, and it'll have forums and a Senate and all that stuff , because he's "Giving it to the community."

Just wait.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 12, 2009)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Does Nexxus actually mean it this time that FN is down for good? Maybe. Maybe not. Though I've never seen him go so far off the deep end like he did.
> 
> He could at least do what FAP did and give the users a week to pull their stuff off, and let watchers like myself pull any artwork that we haven't had a chance to download yet before pulling the plug in a moment of _ragequit_.
> 
> =>.>=



There's nothing to pull off.  He rm -rf 'd the html directory and likely wiped the databases.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 12, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> There's nothing to pull off.  He rm -rf 'd the html directory and likely wiped the databases.



He says he still has the backups.... But I was merely stating what he _should_ have done instead of _ragequitting_ the internet.


----------



## Janglur (Dec 12, 2009)

It should be noted that everything Nexxus accused Dragoneer of, he's been guilty himself.

Begging for more money than is required?  I seem to remember harddrive failures every year, in october, from 2002 to 2005, to repeatedly replace the same harddrives.  Enterprise class harddrives that have 5-year warranties, too.  And apparently, they're $5k each?
BS started long before today.

Now, without warning, I am getting a slough of emails about my site being down.  Guess where it was hosted?
Thanks for the warning, jerk.  Simply put, he had no right to pull the plug on the server.  He stated clearly that it was paid up to Jan 1st.  He stated clearly in may that it was run by a comittee, and that he had stepped down.  And yet the *second* he gets butthurt with paypal, he throws a fit, gets called out on it, and then ragequits the internet?  Frankly, it's the most unprofessional thing i've ever seen in my life.  I suppose I haven't seen enough.

Now, I need a new host.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 12, 2009)

Janglur said:


> It should be noted that everything Nexxus accused Dragoneer of, he's been guilty himself.
> 
> Begging for more money than is required?  I seem to remember harddrive failures every year, in october, from 2002 to 2005, to repeatedly replace the same harddrives.  Enterprise class harddrives that have 5-year warranties, too.  And apparently, they're $5k each?
> BS started long before today.
> ...



well, if the hosting and hardware were in his name, he technically did have the right to pull it down without warning... though, that doesn't mean that it's not a dick-move. it's the same reasoning that Dragoneer/Preyfar would have if he wanted to ban bestiality, cub-porn or even writing from FA... it would be dramatic, but he'd have every right to do so.

just give it time, when the drama simmers down, i'll put :10bux: down that it'll come back in some manner. furries aren't anything if not predictable (besides, do you really think his ego will allow him to just walk away from it completely?)


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 12, 2009)

Redregon said:


> well, if the hosting and hardware were in his name, he technically did have the right to pull it down without warning... though, that doesn't mean that it's not a dick-move. it's the same reasoning that Dragoneer/Preyfar would have if he wanted to ban bestiality, cub-porn or even writing from FA... it would be dramatic, but he'd have every right to do so.
> 
> just give it time, when the drama simmers down, i'll put :10bux: down that it'll come back in some manner. furries aren't anything if not predictable (besides, do you really think his ego will allow him to just walk away from it completely?)


LOL! Loved the ego comment! That pretty much sums him up!
There are many of us that will have nothing more to do with anything Nexxus is behind. You've heard the saying "Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me"? Well, there are several of us who refuse to deal with it any longer.
 FA is definitely well informed of the goings on! Thanks to all of you!


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 12, 2009)

How is this topic still alive? x.x


----------



## Redregon (Dec 12, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> How is this topic still alive? x.x



because the drama is just too delicious to pass up.


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 12, 2009)

Redregon said:


> well, if the hosting and hardware were in his name, he technically did have the right to pull it down without warning... though, that doesn't mean that it's not a dick-move. it's the same reasoning that Dragoneer/Preyfar would have if he wanted to ban bestiality, cub-porn or even writing from FA... it would be dramatic, but he'd have every right to do so.
> 
> just give it time, when the drama simmers down, i'll put :10bux: down that it'll come back in some manner. furries aren't anything if not predictable (besides, do you really think his ego will allow him to just walk away from it completely?)





VitaiSlade said:


> How is this topic still alive? x.x


Because, people are still reading it, and posting to it! LOL!


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 12, 2009)

9livesbunny said:


> Because, people are still reading it, and posting to it! LOL!



Yep!


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 12, 2009)

_FurNation

As of today, December 11, 2009 all data on the FurNation server has been erased except for the backup set which I will keep for 3 months.

All email systems are still online, and will continue to be for the next year. Once again, after 14 years, it has been a great adventure! _

Great adventure my ass, someone needs to give Nexxus a hefty kick in the balls. Out of all the furry websites in terms of behavior of administrators, Furnation takes the cake with this bullshit. Either kill it and bury it or keep it up, not killing it and resurrecting it's rotting corpse every 4-6 months.

What I think they only really care about is all their SL shit.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 12, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> And yet you called it a necropost and ignore the fact that the person was supplying new information.  The only reason you see this thread as 'overdue for death' is because you personally don't like it.



If you were paying attention to what you were quoting you might have noticed it was a retraction.  I made a mistake.  You win on that point.  Good job.



AshleyAshes said:


> Except no one is really white knighting because there's no real defense to be had. The accusation was presented without anything even resembling proof it was meerly stated as fact.  When, any person, inside or outside of the fandom, with an issue with FurNation or who was just BORED, could have reported FN to PayPal.


 
It's within the realm of possibility.  As is the possibility of the source being credible.  But nearly everyone in this thread has jumped to the conclusion that the latter is _im_possible, and some that the source even existing is also _im_possible, with no real information to make such a statement.

It's also worth pointing out to other posters in this thread that regardless of who is calling in false reports to PayPal or why they're doing it, Nexxus is not obligated to keep putting up with such petty bullshit to continue providing a FREE service.  He's justified in wanting out.



AshleyAshes said:


> Instead, Dragoneer seems to not be dignifying the accusation with any real seriousness.  Besides it's Dragoneer himself who was accused.



And that's his choice.  It's his ass to cover.  All I said is that if it were my ass I'd choose to cover it, or I'd risk getting bit by what I don't know.



GraemeLion said:


> Isn't it clear by now that Nexxus was full of shit, Dragoneer had other things on his mind, and no one REALLY cares about FN?



No, this isn't clear at all.  You, and everyone else in this thread, are making _assumptions_ based on what you think you know about people you've likely never met.



			
				Redregon said:
			
		

> just give it time, when the drama simmers down, i'll put :10bux: down that it'll come back in some manner. furries aren't anything if not predictable (besides, do you really think his ego will allow him to just walk away from it completely?)



If you're serious, I'll put a whole lot more than 10bux against you.  I'm not one to pass up an easy mark.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 12, 2009)

Lobar said:


> If you're serious, I'll put a whole lot more than 10bux against you.  I'm not one to pass up an easy mark.



Given that FurnationWorlds is registered, by someone who uses the same systems as Nexxus, and Nexxus' own roomie is telling people that it'll be back, I guess we'll have to wait and see, but I wouldn't put money down on this one in the "against" position.

History is pretty clear on which way this is likely to go.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 12, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> Given that FurnationWorlds is registered, by someone who uses the same systems as Nexxus, and Nexxus' own roomie is telling people that it'll be back, I guess we'll have to wait and see, but I wouldn't put money down on this one in the "against" position.
> 
> History is pretty clear on which way this is likely to go.


I don't think there's anybody around who didn't they wouldn't come back. This sort of stunt is not exactly new. However, this is the first time he tried to drag another website down with him through an out and out lie.


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> Given that FurnationWorlds is registered, by someone who uses the same systems as Nexxus, and Nexxus' own roomie is telling people that it'll be back, I guess we'll have to wait and see, but I wouldn't put money down on this one in the "against" position.
> 
> History is pretty clear on which way this is likely to go.



I'm not really sure what on earth the point of bringing it back is, really. There's already two furry art gallery sites, with a third one in the works. If I were Nexxus, I'd just pick up my chips and walk away. Too bad he didn't have the common sense to do it with some grace.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> I'm not really sure what on earth the point of bringing it back is, really. There's already two furry art gallery sites, with a third one in the works. If I were Nexxus, I'd just pick up my chips and walk away. Too bad he didn't have the common sense to do it with some grace.



Ben, there are way more than two out there. >.> I'm a member on at least 8


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Ben, there are way more than two out there. >.> I'm a member on at least 8



Furry art sites that allow adult art. 'Cause really, it's rare that clean furry sites ever really turn into something (if ever).

And I realize now that I forgot Yiffstar, but really, Yiffstar is just embarrassing. :T


----------



## Aurali (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> Adult-oriented furry art sites. 'Cause really, it's rare furries will sign up for clean-only sites.



Adult, clean or both.. there are more. Broaden your horizons.. or learn the history, FA isn't the first, and it won't be the last.


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Adult, clean or both.. there are more. Broaden your horizons.. or learn the history, FA isn't the first, and it won't be the last.



Yes, I'll get right to work in passing Murry Purry History 101.

And I don't remember ever saying that FA was the first. That'd be a stupid thing to think, since this fandom obviously isn't four years old. \ :V /


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> Yes, I'll get right to work in passing Murry Purry History 101.
> 
> And I don't remember ever saying that FA was the first. That'd be a stupid thing to think, since this fandom obviously isn't four years old. \ :V /



Actually the fandom is far, far, far older than 4 years old


----------



## Redregon (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> Furry art sites that allow adult art. 'Cause really, it's rare that clean furry sites ever really turn into something (if ever).
> 
> And I realize now that I forgot Yiffstar, but really, Yiffstar is just embarrassing. :T



heheh, don't forget, there is no such thing (well, maybe by the graces of god almighty) as a perfectly clean furry... all furry artists eventually do something porny or risque (bordering on adult.)

i mean, we all know what the internet is for and we're an internet culture.


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Actually the fandom is far, far, far older than 4 years old



This has been another "no shit" moment, brought to you by The Internet


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> This has been another "no shit" moment, brought to you by The Internet



Sorry about that, I misread your post


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Sorry about that, I misread your post



Don't worry about it, I'm just being an asshole. :V


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben said:


> Don't worry about it, I'm just being an asshole. :V



Every one need to be one on occasion


----------



## Lobar (Dec 12, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> Given that FurnationWorlds is registered, by someone who uses the same systems as Nexxus, and Nexxus' own roomie is telling people that it'll be back, I guess we'll have to wait and see, but I wouldn't put money down on this one in the "against" position.
> 
> History is pretty clear on which way this is likely to go.



Nexxus will not be bringing back FurNation through FNW because Nexxus has nothing to do with FNW.  If he did own FNW, he probably would have pulled it too.  If FNW wants to do their own hosting, Nexxus will not be involved.  And I will still take your money if you want.


----------



## Janglur (Dec 13, 2009)

I think Lobar's a Nexxus fanboy.  Or Nexxus himself, as i'd take some real convincing to think anyone could like him after THIS jackass move.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 13, 2009)

Janglur said:


> I think Lobar's a Nexxus fanboy.  Or Nexxus himself, as i'd take some real convincing to think anyone could like him after THIS jackass move.



you raise a valid point there


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 13, 2009)

Janglur said:


> I think Lobar's a Nexxus fanboy.  Or Nexxus himself, as i'd take some real convincing to think anyone could like him after THIS jackass move.



That would really be funny.

*munches on more popcorn*


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 13, 2009)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> That would really be funny.
> 
> *munches on more popcorn*



*sits next to you drinking soda as we wait to see more posts*

AYUP


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> *sits next to you drinking soda as we wait to see more posts*
> 
> AYUP









Do not forget the popcorn, Ainoko!

I really think Nexxus could have acting more maturely but he just had to pull the dickhead card (AGAIN).


----------



## Redregon (Dec 13, 2009)

Janglur said:


> I think Lobar's a Nexxus fanboy.  Or Nexxus himself, as i'd take some real convincing to think anyone could like him after THIS jackass move.



given how "authoritative" he seems to be about wether FN is coming back, you could be right.

but hey, whatever is or is not the case, it is pretty clear that Nexxus has really fucked the dog this time.

seriously, i'm wondering, though... all other people that play horses seem to have the same kind of predisposition to being dramatic. yeah, maybe i'm just seeing the dramatic ones and the rational ones are just facepalming like the rest of us but still...  

come on, all you rational, anti-drama horses out there... speak up will ya?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 13, 2009)

Janglur said:


> I think Lobar's a Nexxus fanboy.  Or Nexxus himself, as i'd take some real convincing to think anyone could like him after THIS jackass move.



Haha are you fucking serious


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Do not forget the popcorn, Ainoko!
> 
> I really think Nexxus could have acting more maturely but he just had to pull the dickhead card (AGAIN).



*steals some of yours* Nope I would never forget the popcorn


----------



## Surgat (Dec 13, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Haha are you fucking serious



As long as you expect everyone to take Nexxus' claims seriously, you don't get to bash on other people for holding outlandish, unfounded beliefs.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> *steals some of yours* Nope I would never forget the popcorn


I got the butter, who has the soda?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 13, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Haha are you fucking serious


 
I request that a forum admin change Lobar's title to 'Nexxus/Suxxen'.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 13, 2009)

Surgat said:


> As long as you expect everyone to take Nexxus' claims seriously, you don't get to bash on other people for holding outlandish, unfounded beliefs.



Don't lecture me about skepticism.  It should be readily fucking obvious that I'm not Nexxus, and me taking an opposing view doesn't change that.  I expect better from you, especially.

I just find it ridiculous that people expect Nexxus to continue to provide free services to a fandom petty enough to dick over his business account, and that refusing to deal with that sort of liability anymore is somehow an act of malice.  And while I can't vouch for the credibility of the source implicating someone on FA staff, it strikes me that if Nexxus was simply interested in dragging 'Neer through the mud then he had better opportunities before now.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Don't lecture me about skepticism.  It should be readily fucking obvious that I'm not Nexxus, and me taking an opposing view doesn't change that.  I expect better from you, especially.
> 
> I just find it ridiculous that people expect Nexxus to continue to provide free services to a fandom petty enough to dick over his business account, and that refusing to deal with that sort of liability anymore is somehow an act of malice.  And while I can't vouch for the credibility of the source implicating someone on FA staff, it strikes me that if Nexxus was simply interested in dragging 'Neer through the mud then he had better opportunities before now.



As one of the ex-FN refugees, I can say that whether or not his actions were of direct malice or not, they certainly screwed us members over big time.  Originally after the PayPal account was closed, the site was scheduled to have a close date of January 1st, 2010.  While this was saddening, it at least gave everyone adequate warning to back up their stuff, get the contact info of those friends they did not want to lose, etc.  However, then the ridiculous accusations against FA came, and after the backlash from that, Nexxus basically ragequit and shut down the site without ANY warning, blindsiding all of us.  It's not like keeping it up until the scheduled close date would have cost him more, it was a monthly payment, but instead he decided to "exit dramatically" and leave us users to pick up the pieces.  This is not to mention that this was after he had blindsided us with a payment crisis back in October.  Whether or not it was right of Nexxus to close the site, he did it in possibly to most dickish way possible, screwing over his community, and then making absurd accusations against a rival site, all low, if not necessarily malicious, behavior.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> As one of the ex-FN refugees, I can say that whether or not his actions were of direct malice or not, they certainly screwed us members over big time.  Originally after the PayPal account was closed, the site was scheduled to have a close date of January 1st, 2010.  While this was saddening, it at least gave everyone adequate warning to back up their stuff, get the contact info of those friends they did not want to lose, etc.  However, then the ridiculous accusations against FA came, and after the backlash from that, Nexxus basically ragequit and shut down the site without ANY warning, blindsiding all of us.  It's not like keeping it up until the scheduled close date would have cost him more, it was a monthly payment, but instead he decided to "exit dramatically" and leave us users to pick up the pieces.  This is not to mention that this was after he had blindsided us with a payment crisis back in October.  Whether or not it was right of Nexxus to close the site, he did it in possibly to most dickish way possible, screwing over his community, and then making absurd accusations against a rival site, all low, if not necessarily malicious, behavior.



You could not have said that any better.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> You could not have said that any better.



Perhaps with more swearing?

Hehe, kidding


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Perhaps with more swearing?
> 
> Hehe, kidding



Either way, it was well written and well said


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Either way, it was well written and well said



Thanks.  I feel that it's important to clarify that most of us were extremely upset by Nexxus' behavior an to illustrate why what he did was wrong.  Most of us never had anything against FA.  Hell I used it in tandem anyway


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Thanks.  I feel that it's important to clarify that most of us were extremely upset by Nexxus' behavior an to illustrate why what he did was wrong.  Most of us never had anything against FA.  Hell I used it in tandem anyway



I know, all he is doing is acting like the spoiled, rotten, good-for-nothing brat that he is. 



> *Throws tempertantrum* IF YOU CAN'T PLAY BY MY RULES, AND MY WAY, I AM TAKING MY TOYS HOME WITH ME!!! WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> I know, all he is doing is acting like the spoiled, rotten, good-for-nothing brat that he is.



Basically.  It kinda reminds me of Cartman from South Park.  "Screw you guys, I'm going home!" XP

In seriousness, things had also been going downhill on the site for a while.  There was a huge lack of communication between Nexxus and the actual site staff was one of the biggest problem.  Whenever Nexxus DID have a problem, the staff were not warned: they would find out with just as short notice (often blindside announcements with a "few days" deadline) as the rest of the members.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Basically.  It kinda reminds me of Cartman from South Park.  "Screw you guys, I'm going home!" XP
> 
> In seriousness, things had also been going downhill on the site for a while.  There was a huge lack of communication between Nexxus and the actual site staff was one of the biggest problem.  Whenever Nexxus DID have a problem, the staff were not warned: they would find out with just as short notice (often blindside announcements with a "few days" deadline) as the rest of the members.



Ouch. Not the best way to run a website in my opinion. Hopefully, someone can resurrect the furnation domain and bring it back to it's former glory (if the current, former and old members do give it another chance).


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Ouch. Not the best way to run a website in my opinion. Hopefully, someone can resurrect the furnation domain and bring it back to it's former glory (if the current, former and old members do give it another chance).



Unfortunately, Nexxus has put the FurNation domain under lock and key.  However, many of us "main members" of the site are actually in correspondence and are in the very early stages of starting our own website.  Honestly, those hurt worst by FN's closure were the tons of relatively new members who were finally meeting people they really enjoyed and were finally beginning to feel at home in the fandom, but now are kinda screwed.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 13, 2009)

Lobar said:


> And while I can't vouch for the credibility of the source implicating someone on FA staff, it strikes me that if Nexxus was simply interested in dragging 'Neer through the mud then he had better opportunities before now.



Maybe he was slow?  I placed an order with him on FurPlanet in November of '04, back when he still owned and ran it, and he didn't ship it until December of '05, 13 months later.  (To his credit, he threw in an extra to make it up to me, but it was still a very long time between being billed and receiving the order.)


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah. And what is really sad, is that there were a couple of furs that put in quite a bit of their hard earned pay to keep the site up, because they did not want to see it go down. And I'm talking at least a "C" note so to speak.  I cannot name the names, out of confidentiality, but they did not want to see the site go down. They were most generous. And Nexxus abused that. I feel that placing a "puppet" government to make it appear to the rest of us that everything had the potential of improving, was another ploy by Nexxus to keep "funds" coming in. The "senate" was always "blindsided" and never in the know when sh*t  hit the fan. Hmmm. New "government" and the same problems, what's going on here? *Facepalms* OH CRAP! Suxxen is Nexxus! DUH! His "ragequit" did blindside us. His accusations of FA were a shock to us. That was a low blow in my opinion. Now, there are some of us who are attempting to pick up the pieces, and trying to re-group. It may take a little while, but I feel that we have some of the core dedicated members of FN who are willing to help. Not all of us were drama whores, not all of us were "disillusioned" furs. We had, and will have a good community once again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Unfortunately, Nexxus has put the FurNation domain under lock and key.  However, many of us "main members" of the site are actually in correspondence and are in the very early stages of starting our own website.  Honestly, those hurt worst by FN's closure were the tons of relatively new members who were finally meeting people they really enjoyed and were finally beginning to feel at home in the fandom, but now are kinda screwed.


Wow Nexxus did a prick move.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 14, 2009)

9livesbunny said:


> Yeah. And what is really sad, is that there were a couple of furs that put in quite a bit of their hard earned pay to keep the site up, because they did not want to see it go down. And I'm talking at least a "C" note so to speak.  I cannot name the names, out of confidentiality, but they did not want to see the site go down. They were most generous. And Nexxus abused that. I feel that placing a "puppet" government to make it appear to the rest of us that everything had the potential of improving, was another ploy by Nexxus to keep "funds" coming in. The "senate" was always "blindsided" and never in the know when sh*t  hit the fan. Hmmm. New "government" and the same problems, what's going on here? *Facepalms* OH CRAP! Suxxen is Nexxus! DUH! His "ragequit" did blindside us. His accusations of FA were a shock to us. That was a low blow in my opinion. Now, there are some of us who are attempting to pick up the pieces, and trying to re-group. It may take a little while, but I feel that we have some of the core dedicated members of FN who are willing to help. Not all of us were drama whores, not all of us were "disillusioned" furs. We had, and will have a good community once again.



I hope that you guys can resurrect the site, honestly I do. And when you do, I would be honored to join


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 14, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow Nexxus did a prick move.



This is a good summary of it.

@ Ainoko: We'd be honored to have you.  It's probably gonna be a while before anything happens though.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 14, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> This is a good summary of it.
> 
> @ Ainoko: We'd be honored to have you.  It's probably gonna be a while before anything happens though.



I know


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 14, 2009)

And we will NOT be using the FurNation name. Not at all! There is a negative stigma attached to the FN name. We do not want the new site name to have any bad association attached with it.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 14, 2009)

9livesbunny said:


> And we will NOT be using the FurNation name. Not at all! There is a negative stigma attached to the FN name. We do not want the new site name to have any bad association attached with it.



Good idea. But you can still use the furnation logo, but make sure that people know it is in no way associated with the old furnation.com


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> This is a good summary of it.
> 
> @ Ainoko: We'd be honored to have you.  It's probably gonna be a while before anything happens though.


Hey can I make a suggestion, how about making it part social networking site so furries can look up other local furs, schedule stuff to do, etc.?
Well anyway good to hear your working on it.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 14, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey can I make a suggestion, how about making it part social networking site so furries can look up other local furs, schedule stuff to do, etc.?
> Well anyway good to hear your working on it.



*laughs* You and I think alike, I made that very suggestion in our forum about two days ago.  The current idea is to make some sort of hybrid art-social site.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> *laughs* You and I think alike, I made that very suggestion in our forum about two days ago.  The current idea is to make some sort of hybrid art-social site.


Good idea, you should probably put in a "search users close by" function.
Just make sure to have some sort of revenue for the site though, right now you can't donate to FA on paypal.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 14, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Good idea, you should probably put in a "search users close by" function.
> Just make sure to have some sort of revenue for the site though, right now you can't donate to FA on paypal.



Good suggestions


----------



## 9livesbunny (Dec 14, 2009)

I want the new site to be welcoming and have comradarie with each other, and other Fur sites. Healthy competition is good, but not to the point where it's an "us versus them". We're all Furs. A directory would be great!


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 14, 2009)

We would, at least for the beginning, be paying for it through a combination of advertising and our own pockets (we've already run cost calculations and we can afford it), and maybe later expanding to certain types of merchandise.  That last idea is still very up in the air, but we have some thoughts about how it could work.

As for the "search furs by area" function, that's a great idea Cannon, your input is appreciated.  I'll share the idea with the others.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> We would, at least for the beginning, be paying for it through a combination of advertising and our own pockets (we've already run cost calculations and we can afford it), and maybe later expanding to certain types of merchandise.  That last idea is still very up in the air, but we have some thoughts about how it could work.
> As for the "search furs by area" function, that's a great idea Cannon, your input is appreciated.  I'll share the idea with the others.


Thanks, also instead of a browse artwork by pageviews, what about a browse by +fav's?  Because that's a real problem DA has is that alot of people cheat to get more pageviews.
Also an events calender, like "October 23, Tampa florida mall, furmeet" and a thing were you click if you might come so they'll know how many people there might be there.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 14, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> We would, at least for the beginning, be paying for it through a combination of advertising and our own pockets (we've already run cost calculations and we can afford it), and maybe later expanding to certain types of merchandise.  That last idea is still very up in the air, but we have some thoughts about how it could work.
> 
> As for the "search furs by area" function, that's a great idea Cannon, your input is appreciated.  I'll share the idea with the others.



Possibly for donations and sales, you can have a special bank account set up.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 14, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Possibly for donations and sales, you can have a special bank account set up.



That's what we're currently leaning towards.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 14, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> That's what we're currently leaning towards.



good idea


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 14, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Thanks, also instead of a browse artwork by pageviews, what about a browse by +fav's?  Because that's a real problem DA has is that alot of people cheat to get more pageviews.
> Also an events calender, like "October 23, Tampa florida mall, furmeet" and a thing were you click if you might come so they'll know how many people there might be there.



I'd had a similar idea about the "by faves" search function to try and give users the option to distill pictures by perceived quality rather than just popularity, which as you said can easily be cheated.

Thanks for the attendance part of the calender idea, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Thanks for the attendance part of the calender idea, I hadn't thought of that.


No problem.


----------



## Aden (Dec 14, 2009)

>Discussing the start of a competitor site to FA
>on FA's forums

nice


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> >Discussing the start of a competitor site to FA
> >on FA's forums
> nice


But it wouldn't be able to compete porn wise. lol


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 14, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> But it wouldn't be able to compete porn wise. lol



Believe me, we're not trying to lol.

We just want a place for our community to re-convene, we're not trying to become the "next big thing" in furry, nor compete with FA.


----------



## Surgat (Dec 14, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Don't lecture me about skepticism.



Maybe you should employ some in this situation.



> It should be readily fucking obvious that I'm not Nexxus, and me taking an opposing view doesn't change that.



As far as anyone else can tell, it's not impossible that you are Nexxus. Therefore, by your own reasoning in this thread, his claim should be taken seriously. 



> I expect better from you, especially.



And I thought you were a bit more sensible than this. 



> I just find it ridiculous that people expect Nexxus to continue to provide free services to a fandom petty enough to dick over his business account, and that refusing to deal with that sort of liability anymore is somehow an act of malice.



How do you know it was even a fandom member who reported the account? 

He may have had a right to pull the plug on the site, but he still acted childishly, first by implicating Dragoneer in the closing of his Paypal account, then in his handling of critical comments (deleting all of them), then in shutting down the site ahead of schedule on account of one unidentified person and general credulity at his accusations. 

Also, what Valdyr Nordvindr said. 



> ...it strikes me that if Nexxus was simply interested in dragging 'Neer through the mud then he had better opportunities before now.



I'm not sure what those opportunities were, but perhaps the Paypal account issue put him in a particularly bad mood, or perhaps he felt he had nothing to lose by starting up some drama, thereby gaining sympathy and/or attention. 

Plus, what ArielMT said.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 14, 2009)

Lobar said:


> I just find it ridiculous that people expect Nexxus to continue to provide free services to a fandom petty enough to dick over his business account, and that refusing to deal with that sort of liability anymore is somehow an act of malice.  And while I can't vouch for the credibility of the source implicating someone on FA staff, it strikes me that if Nexxus was simply interested in dragging 'Neer through the mud then he had better opportunities before now.



I still would like evidence that the fandom did this.  You've not provided any.  Why can't it be SA goons or some other similar troll group?  I know people who operate furry businesses who have had their paypal accounts shut down because of people who are trolling furry calling Paypal.

Until you offer proof that someone in the fandom actually did this, I think you're just full of it.  Bring us the evidence, or shut the hell up.

In this whole event, it's been Nexxus' actions that have been questionable.  Not Dragoneer's, not Nexxus' users, not the users of FA.  He has a history of doing shit like this.    Why do you think the pattern is any different now?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 14, 2009)

Surgat said:


> He may have had a right to pull the plug on the site, but he still acted childishly, first by implicating Dragoneer in the closing of his Paypal account, then in his handling of critical comments (deleting all of them), then in shutting down the site ahead of schedule on account of one unidentified person and general credulity at his accusations.


Fur Affinity's Paypal account was shut down on July 9th, 2009 by the same people who shut down FurNation's. Those people: Paypal.

It doesn't matter who reported in the end. Both sites (hi!) were skirting around Paypal's TOS to do things that may or may not have been legal by the company. Paypal's TOS was not outlined very well, they changed it about once a month, and at the time they didn't include anything about mature work (and given the fact Second Life uses Paypal to verify "adult status" to get into sexual areas, it seemed like Paypal was alright with it).

In the end, both sites were fucked over by Paypal's flagrant hypocrisy. No, you can't donate to a server that hosts mature artwork... but you can *buy* virtual money on a 3D game so you can equip your character with animated penises, jiggly breasts and enough "pose ball" animations to fuck your heart out.

Paypal's to blame. It doesn't matter who reported it. Their half assed, selective enforcement is at fault.



Lobar said:


> I just find it ridiculous that people expect Nexxus to continue to provide free services to a fandom petty enough to dick over his business account, and that refusing to deal with that sort of liability anymore is somehow an act of malice. And while I can't vouch for the credibility of the source implicating someone on FA staff, it strikes me that if Nexxus was simply interested in dragging 'Neer through the mud then he had better opportunities before now.


I also find it ridiculous a notion that I had any reason to take any such action against FurNation. Look, I've been accused of a lot of things, but going after other websites and communities is not my goal or intent. I'd much prefer to work with other communities and conventions than to fight like children in a sandbox.

Hell. FA: United's pre-registration system was designed by the Furocity's dev/owner. Furocity is, technically, far, far more of a competitor to FA than FurNation is or ever was. If I had any group to "go against" it would be them, instead, we've knocked back drinks together at both FA: United and Fur Fright and had a good time. Because that's what we're here for. HAVING FUN! There is NO BENEFIT for Fur Affinity/me to go against other websites or communities. The drama alone is not worth it, let alone the end result (people hating you, conspiracy, backstabbing, infighting, moral standards alone, etc.).


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 14, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Fur Affinity's Paypal account was shut down on July 9th, 2009 by the same people who shut down FurNation's. Those people: Paypal.
> 
> It doesn't matter who reported in the end. Both sites (hi!) were skirting around Paypal's TOS to do things that may or may not have been legal by the company. Paypal's TOS was not outlined very well, they changed it about once a month, and at the time they didn't include anything about mature work (and given the fact Second Life uses Paypal to verify "adult status" to get into sexual areas, it seemed like Paypal was alright with it).
> 
> ...



Not to mention Dragoneer, you referred us to furnation and a few other furry art sites during the 8 days the site was down. So why would you turn around and do what Nexxus claims that you did.


----------



## LFKhael (Dec 14, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> ...but you can *buy* virtual money on a 3D game so you can equip your character with animated penises, jiggly breasts and enough "pose ball" animations to fuck your heart out




Would that be akin to that Japanese gambling work-around? Pachinko or something?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2009)

LFKhael said:


> Would that be akin to that Japanese gambling work-around? Pachinko or something?


pretty much


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 14, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> pretty much



I agree


----------



## Surgat (Dec 14, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Fur Affinity's Paypal account was shut down on July 9th, 2009 by the same people who shut down FurNation's. Those people: Paypal.
> 
> It doesn't matter who reported in the end. Both sites (hi!) were skirting around Paypal's TOS to do things that may or may not have been legal by the company. Paypal's TOS was not outlined very well, they changed it about once a month, and at the time they didn't include anything about mature work (and given the fact Second Life uses Paypal to verify "adult status" to get into sexual areas, it seemed like Paypal was alright with it).
> 
> ...



That's true. 

Frequently changing the TOS around like that makes it easier for people to get confused. Allowing SL but not sites like FA or FN to use their services seems pretty pointless as well.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 14, 2009)

Surgat said:


> That's true.
> 
> Frequently changing the TOS around like that makes it easier for people to get confused. Allowing SL but not sites like FA or FN to use their services seems pretty pointless as well.



Sounds logical to me


----------



## Janglur (Dec 14, 2009)

I would really like to help with the people who are going to make a Furnation replacement.


One thing I want to VIOLENTLY SUGGEST LOUDLY, is to *focus* on Webhosting, and be sure to include the FTP access!
This is what made furnation shine, and the second they started to get away from that, it degraded steadily.  It is the only reason me, or anyone else I know on FN, ever used it-
Webhosting, FTP access, and the ability to link a domain.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 15, 2009)

Janglur said:


> I would really like to help with the people who are going to make a Furnation replacement.
> 
> 
> One thing I want to VIOLENTLY SUGGEST LOUDLY, is to *focus* on Webhosting, and be sure to include the FTP access!
> ...



So is that why I lost all the data in my hosted site under /chrisdragon/ several years ago on FN..?

Not that I need that site anymore.


----------



## Janglur (Dec 15, 2009)

Glaice said:


> So is that why I lost all the data in my hosted site under /chrisdragon/ several years ago on FN..?
> 
> Not that I need that site anymore.



It was likely one of Nexxus' previous RAEGQUITs.  Probably the Sibe one (he took the *entire website* down because of one guy pestering him.)


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 15, 2009)

Janglur said:


> It was likely one of Nexxus' previous RAEGQUITs.  Probably the Sibe one (he took the *entire website* down because of one guy pestering him.)



And the really funny thing about that is that Sibe wasn't pestering him at all.  He'd uploaded a torrent of some furnation mags to TPB, and there were hundreds of furs downloading it, many likely from Furnation itself.  That's all Sibe had done.  There was no "harassment."  

I've always wondered that.  Why are people so upset at Sibe when there certainly seem to be enough furs downloading stuff?


----------



## Redregon (Dec 15, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> And the really funny thing about that is that Sibe wasn't pestering him at all.  He'd uploaded a torrent of some furnation mags to TPB, and there were hundreds of furs downloading it, many likely from Furnation itself.  That's all Sibe had done.  There was no "harassment."
> 
> I've always wondered that.  Why are people so upset at Sibe when there certainly seem to be enough furs downloading stuff?



yep... hell, i would bet that if Nexxus hadn't exploded in such a dramastorm of prissyness, Sibe would probably have never become the infamous name he has (and would probably not have been tossed in prison.)


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 15, 2009)

Redregon said:


> yep... hell, i would bet that if Nexxus hadn't exploded in such a dramastorm of prissyness, Sibe would probably have never become the infamous name he has (and would probably not have been tossed in prison.)



Well Sibe has had episodes of violence that would have landed him in prison, but none of those ever involved Nexxus.  

He'd have been tossed in prison for those episodes.    It has nothing to do with the dramastorm Nexxus caused surrounding Sibe, though.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 15, 2009)

More from Suxxen A.K.A. Nexxus



> FurNation
> 
> We will be moving the email accounts to a new server, and a new login system next week. Until then you can visit the FurNation main page.
> 
> I have transfered the copyright of the FurNation logo (the world/claw) back to its creator, Wookiee. May he find a good use for it.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 15, 2009)

Does that count as "it's back?"


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 15, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> Does that count as "it's back?"



I highly doubt it


----------



## Janglur (Dec 15, 2009)

Redregon said:


> yep... hell, i would bet that if Nexxus hadn't exploded in such a dramastorm of prissyness, Sibe would probably have never become the infamous name he has (and would probably not have been tossed in prison.)



Sibe's not in prison.  I know the guy.  Methinks you are confused with one of the many Sibe impersonators and burned furs who enjoy hounding people.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 15, 2009)

Janglur said:


> Sibe's not in prison.  I know the guy.  Methinks you are confused with one of the many Sibe impersonators and burned furs who enjoy hounding people.



He's not in prison NOW.  He was going in and out via parole violations back when Nexxus pulled his crap.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 15, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> He's not in prison NOW.  He was going in and out via parole violations back when Nexxus pulled his crap.



What happened here?


----------



## Janglur (Dec 15, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> He's not in prison NOW.  He was going in and out via parole violations back when Nexxus pulled his crap.



No he wasn't.  He's got a mostly clean record, only misdemeanors and traffic violatios.
Lots of traffic violations.

Methinks, once again, there are Sibe impersonators.  Or people accusing someone of being Sibe and being wrong.  It's easy to make up a name for an unnamed face based on something slandering.

For all anyone knows, my real name is Fred Phelps.


But I digress.  The point is that Nexxus throws temper tantrums at the most incredible minute stuff, and has NO qualms hurting everyone humanly possible in as many ways as he can when he does.  He lives in a valley of burnt bridges.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 16, 2009)

yep


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 16, 2009)

Janglur said:


> No he wasn't.  He's got a mostly clean record, only misdemeanors and traffic violatios.
> Lots of traffic violations.
> 
> Methinks, once again, there are Sibe impersonators.  Or people accusing someone of being Sibe and being wrong.  It's easy to make up a name for an unnamed face based on something slandering.
> ...



Yep.  We'll have to walk different ways on the Sibe thing.  There is a rapsheet on him, with prison terms, and it's easily obtainable via an FBI BG check or a state of washington BG check.   You're more than welcome to do the check if you wish ,but I've already paid my $20 to do it.

Unfortunately, I can't repost it, as it seems to be against the law to do so


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 16, 2009)

Janglur said:


> I would really like to help with the people who are going to make a Furnation replacement.
> 
> 
> One thing I want to VIOLENTLY SUGGEST LOUDLY, is to *focus* on Webhosting, and be sure to include the FTP access!
> ...



*I typed this...and then realized that there IS another group trying to re-create FurNation with a different name. Oh well. Shameless plug for Furstream then, I suppose.*

Don't worry. We hear ya.  I've been talking to my partner about it for the past hour or so. It looks like it is definitely a possibility...and more likely than not, we will be able to include it. Remember, the site is still many months away from going online, but that's because we are taking extra special care to provide the best home to all of the FurNation refugees, as well as any new members that might like to find their way to our site. 

I really don't consider us to be a replacement for FN...the idea for this website was around long before the ragequit of Nexxus. Not to mention all of the new features that FurNation didn't have. But we will gladly accept ideas and suggestions as well as the community of FN to our site. 

...and we promise. No ragequitting. 

FurAffinity: Furstream
Twitter: Furstream
(Follow us )


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 16, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> *I typed this...and then realized that there IS another group trying to re-create FurNation with a different name. Oh well. Shameless plug for Furstream then, I suppose.*
> 
> Don't worry. We hear ya.  I've been talking to my partner about it for the past hour or so. It looks like it is definitely a possibility...and more likely than not, we will be able to include it. Remember, the site is still many months away from going online, but that's because we are taking extra special care to provide the best home to all of the FurNation refugees, as well as any new members that might like to find their way to our site.
> 
> ...



WTG FURSTREAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 16, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> Oh well. Shameless plug for *Furstream* then, I suppose.


 
'Furstream'?  Seriously?  Is that the best name you could come up with?


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 16, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> 'Furstream'?  Seriously?  Is that the best name you could come up with?



The main idea behind it is that it is going to be a streaming website, like livestream or ustream, but for furries. 

Don't like it? Make your own website.


----------



## Janglur (Dec 16, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> Yep.  We'll have to walk different ways on the Sibe thing.  There is a rapsheet on him, with prison terms, and it's easily obtainable via an FBI BG check or a state of washington BG check.   You're more than welcome to do the check if you wish ,but I've already paid my $20 to do it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't repost it, as it seems to be against the law to do so



I can assure you, the Sibe I know has never seen the inside of a prison.

Courtroom, on the other hand....



How old is your Sibe?  Mine's 28.


----------



## Janglur (Dec 16, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> *I typed this...and then realized that there IS another group trying to re-create FurNation with a different name. Oh well. Shameless plug for Furstream then, I suppose.*
> 
> Don't worry. We hear ya.  I've been talking to my partner about it for the past hour or so. It looks like it is definitely a possibility...and more likely than not, we will be able to include it. Remember, the site is still many months away from going online, but that's because we are taking extra special care to provide the best home to all of the FurNation refugees, as well as any new members that might like to find their way to our site.
> 
> ...





The average fur doesn't need much space for their site.  If they intend to host music, movies, or similar?  Well... they need to realize the differences.

My websites, all three of them, are a grand total of 45 MB.  Respectively that's 39 MB, 5 MB, and 114 KB
They average 87 MB/mo bandwidth (approx. 34 bytes/sec average, and 98 KB/s max.)

I think giving furs a 10MB webspace and their own /~domain would be easy to acheive.


----------



## Hyasinth (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely sounds like an interesting plan... *rubs chin*


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 16, 2009)

Hyasinth said:


> Definitely sounds like an interesting plan... *rubs chin*



yep, I agree


----------



## Rehka (Dec 17, 2009)

*wistfully* i remember FN... I went there once when i was juuust learning about 'furry'... I seem to recall it being confusing, sort of like the internet barfed up furry-themed crap onto my computer. So I left.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 17, 2009)

Rehka said:


> *wistfully* i remember FN... I went there once when i was juuust learning about 'furry'... I seem to recall it being confusing, sort of like the internet barfed up furry-themed crap onto my computer. So I left.



But you have learned the Fur Affinity is much better to navigate, right?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 17, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> But you have learned the Fur Affinity is much better to navigate, right?



Compared to the original Fur Nation, FA was a Porsche... 

it's just a really really old Porsche in today's standards. XD.


----------



## Azure (Dec 17, 2009)

FurNation sounds like a giant pile of shit.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 17, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> FurNation sounds like a giant pile of shit.



It is.. but at the beginning of things. it was all we had..


----------



## Azure (Dec 17, 2009)

Aurali said:


> It is.. but at the beginning of things. it was all we had..


And at the end of all thing, it was a bunch of faggots pointing fingers, making assumptions, and acting generally like a bunch of 5 year olds.  Which is really nothing new.  Most of the people ITT are hopeless.


----------



## Rehka (Dec 18, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> But you have learned the Fur Affinity is much better to navigate, right?



for the most part  somethings are a pain in the rump, but i never stuck around FN for more than a day to try of make sense of it anyway


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 18, 2009)

you know, I discovered something today as I was clearing out debris from my disaster area (better known as a closet). I found my much beloved and miraculously unharmed Furry Fiesta con book/calendar. And guess what I found in the calendar? Nexxus A.K.A. Suxxen was one of the guests of honor at FF09 (guess that means after 12-08-09 he may never see that honor again at any con in the future)


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 18, 2009)

Rehka said:


> for the most part  somethings are a pain in the rump, but i never stuck around FN for more than a day to try of make sense of it anyway



Glad to hear that,


----------



## Aurali (Dec 18, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> And at the end of all thing, it was a bunch of faggots pointing fingers, making assumptions, and acting generally like a bunch of 5 year olds.  Which is really nothing new.  Most of the people ITT are hopeless.



meh, it's the fate of all furry sites... something happens, then drama, then death..  I just wonder what will cause FA to super nova. No offense 'neer.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 18, 2009)

Aurali said:


> meh, it's the fate of all furry sites... something happens, then drama, then death..  I just wonder what will cause FA to super nova. No offense 'neer.


Already happened, already killed FA, welcome to 2005. =P

We rose up from the dead like a zombie.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 18, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Already happened, already killed FA, welcome to 2005. =P
> 
> We rose up from the dead like a zombie.


Wasn't it '07? or am I thinking of a different event.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 18, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Wasn't it '07? or am I thinking of a different event.


Nothing major in '07 except for some stupid outages due to Bahamut (which eventually lead up to the '08 outage).


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 18, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Nothing major in '07 except for some stupid outages due to Bahamut (which eventually lead up to the '08 outage).



The quote below your name is EPIC. Just thought I'd let you know. I'm still not over that video.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Nothing major in '07 except for some stupid outages due to Bahamut (which eventually lead up to the '08 outage).



Meh, maybe, but all I can think is that if that happened in '05 .. I've been around too long XD It seemed sooner than that


----------



## Oci (Dec 19, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> The quote below your name is EPIC. Just thought I'd let you know. I'm still not over that video.



Seconded

And btw:
By discussing this in depth, the bunch of you are kind of feeding yourselves a slightly watered-down dose of drama of getting ready to ignite.

Just say what it is and leave off major bashing; or a loyalist may come and go all "sneaky double-agent for teh lulz" and think of doing something redonkulis because there are those kinds out there. 9-9..

That link on the first page called "This" isn't working, what was it?


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 20, 2009)

It was the forum thread that opened with Nexxus/Suxx-whatthefuckever blaming FA as if it were an act of terrorism.
No proof was displayed, only text: Nex's word.

Of course, the devout followers ''wouldn't stand for this'' and pretty much did nothing anyway. They only ranted silently among themselves in their little circle of friends.

Eventually sane people came along and asked that Nex present legitimate evidence of the supposed attack against FN's Paypal being shut down.
Soon, the posts asking for the legit proof were deleted and Nex posted yet another text statement and coined it as the "proof from his source that works on FA staff" which... was a flat out lie anyway.

About half an hour passes and he does the biggest ragequit ever.

That's pretty much it. The forum topic had everything, I'm sure someone got the whole thing though. Net Cat mentioned something about having it stored in cache but he likely will not release that because there was no reason to. It's probably gone, anyway.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 20, 2009)

And we can all stop beating the dead horse.. Closed.


----------

